# Nouveaux iMac, iLife/iWork'08



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Steve &#224; pr&#233;vu une garden party pour le 7 aout  

Arret du MacMini ? Nouvel iMac ? A dans une semaine ! 

Ps : Je poste parce que l'info n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; relay&#233;e sur MacGeneration


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Steve à prévu une garden party pour le 7 aout
> 
> Arret du MacMini ? Nouvel iMac ? A dans une semaine !
> 
> Ps : Je poste parce que l'info n'a pas encore été relayée sur MacGeneration



nouvel iMac et baisse du prix du macMini, et il va présenter ilife 08, sans donner de dates de sortie AMHA


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Steve &#224; pr&#233;vu une garden party pour le 7 aout
> 
> Arret du MacMini ? Nouvel iMac ? A dans une semaine !



Ok, &#231;a laisse un peu de temps pour y penser chez soi.  Ou sur le forum Rumeurs en attendant.

A dans une semaine environ. Ce sujet r&#233;ouvrira le moment venu.

Edit: c'est ouvert...


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

Bon ben pour relancer le fil avant ce soir vu qu'il à réouvert, voilà les dernières prédictions :

- Nouvel iMac
    20" à 1199
    24" à 1799
- Mise à jour de .Mac
- Nouveau Mac Mini
- iLife et iWork 2008

Bon c'est clair qu'il n'y aura pas tout ce qui est prédit donc attendons ce soir


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Bon ben pour relancer le fil avant ce soir vu qu'il à réouvert, voilà les dernières prédictions :
> 
> - Nouvel iMac
> 20" à 1199
> ...


 
-Nouveau clavier


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> -Nouveau clavier



Ah oui je l'avais oublié celui là


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Je rajouterais (d'après les traditionnelles sources non officielles):
- un nouveau MP,
- un ultra-portable.


----------



## Velvar (7 Août 2007)

au fait c'est a quelle heure ? on peut le suivre ou ?


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Velvar a dit:


> au fait c'est a quelle heure ? on peut le suivre ou ?


 
19h heure française. Sur MacG.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

retour au Power PC...  (juste pour emmerder Adobe)


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Et j'oubliais; un nouvel iPod.

Pour Fab'Fab, qui se dépêchera de le casser...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Bon alors l&#224; c'est s&#251;r je poste (comprendra qui voudra )

Moi je souhaiterais, s'il vous plait, Mister Jobs, un ultraportable avec une r&#233;solution de dingue, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Nouvel iPod style iPhone, présentation du tant attentendu nouvel OS avec sa disponibilité dans la quinzaine de jours, intégration de iLife dans ce dernier, arrêt du mac mini, présentation des futurs iPhone pour dans un an ou deux  

La cerise sur le gateaux serait un nouveau mac mini


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Salut.



N&N a dit:


> Nouvel iPod style iPhone, (...) pr&#233;sentation des futurs iPhone pour dans un an ou deux


Dans un (des plus en plus rare) &#233;v&#233;nement d&#233;di&#233; au Mac ? :hein:

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Annonces 100&#37; mac, pas d'ipod, juste du computer 

&#8226; Clavier
&#8226; iMac
&#8226; la mort du mini :rateau: 
&#8226; Le retour du cube... (mon r&#234;ve)


----------



## le baron du 31 (7 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> retour au Power PC...  (juste pour emmerder Adobe)




-une corde
-une chaise
-un arbre
:hein:


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Annonces 100% mac, pas d'ipod, juste du computer



Enfin  un peu marre des zipod pour ma part


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Enfin  un peu marre des zipod pour ma part



Pire, je trouve sérieusement qu'iPapy (avait) ou a oublié le Vrai MAc!!! après pas mal de dégoût après chaque présentation, je compte beaucoup sur celle de 19h


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> apr&#232;s pas mal de d&#233;go&#251;t apr&#232;s chaque pr&#233;sentation, je compte beaucoup sur celle de 19h


Je crois qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre &#224; la r&#233;volution 
Si c'&#233;tait le cas, Apple aurait organis&#233; cet &#233;v&#233;nement dans une plus grande salle.

A mon avis, on va avoir le droit &#224; :
-Leopard, d&#233;tails et date de sortie
-Nouvel iMac
-Peut &#234;tre un nouveau soft (iLife ou iWork)
-One more thing : mise &#224; jour gratuite vers Leopard pour les mac vendus &#224; partir d'aujourdhui  
-Si Steve est en forme, quelque chose concernant le Mac mini

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Pire, je trouve s&#233;rieusement qu'iPapy (avait) ou a oubli&#233; le Vrai MAc!!! apr&#232;s pas mal de d&#233;go&#251;t apr&#232;s chaque pr&#233;sentation, je compte beaucoup sur celle de 19h



Tout &#224; fait, un &#233;v&#232;nement *100&#37; Mac*, j'attends &#231;a aussi avec impatience, franchement j'aimerais qu'Apple nous fasse dire "oouuuhhaaa" "ppiiiinnaiiise" un peu comme &#224; l'&#233;poque de la gamme color&#233;e (ibook palourde, iMac, etc..)

Allez, on y croit


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut pas non plus s'attendre &#224; la r&#233;volution
> Si c'&#233;tait le cas, Apple aurait organiser cet &#233;v&#233;nement dans une plus grande salle.
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est un fait que le dernier &#233;v&#233;nement organis&#233; l&#224;-bas en avait d&#233;&#231;u plus d'un (pr&#233;sentation de l'iPod HiFi et mise &#224; jour du MacMini  ).

Je suis aussi un peu &#233;tonn&#233; qu'Apple ait lanc&#233; ses invitations dans la plus grande discr&#233;tion (par t&#233;l&#233;phone ), alors que pour les autres events, il y avait un carton d'invitation qui annon&#231;ait un peu la couleur...


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut pas *non plus s'attendre à la révolution*
> Si c'était le cas, Apple aurait organiser cet événement dans une plus grande salle.
> 
> @+
> iota



Non c'est clair pas une révolution, mais rien que le fait qu'iPapy par du mac, du vrai c'est deja un poil la révolution, j'attend beaucoup *oui* mais pas du tout une révolution, juste éviter d'attendre 2heures pour une présentation de housse iPhone, iPod en poil de cu*


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Non c'est clair pas une révolution, mais rien que *le fait qu'iPapy *par du mac, du vrai c'est deja un poil la révolution, j'attend beaucoup *oui* mais pas du tout une révolution, juste éviter d'attendre 2heures pour une présentation de housse iPhone, iPod en poil de cu*



Est-on vraiment sûr que ce sera Steve Jobs qui va officier aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Août 2007)

> M&#246;glichkeit f&#252;r ein ultra-portables, superleichtes MacBook Pro im 13-Zoll-Format.



j'ach&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;te! Allez, pour mon anni. Pour mes examens. Pour mon permis de conduire. Pour f&#234;ter la rentr&#233;e. Ben tiens, oui, &#231;a va &#234;tre la rentr&#233;e non? Donc que des nouveaux portables &#224; l'horizon! Je veux une cam&#233;ra sur mon ordi... Allez, je vais bien trouver un motif pour me le faire offrir!  Je veux un macBook Pro. Juste parce qu'il est b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;! Et s'il sort en 13 pouces, il est pour moi.


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Est-on vraiment sûr que ce sera Steve Jobs qui va officier aujourd'hui ?



??  tu viens de me faire mal la... bon bha si c'est pas lui ..Youpi des housses pour les nouveaux claviers...  :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir plomb&#233; l'ambiance...  

Mais comme je m'appr&#234;te &#224; rendre mon MacBook pour la 4&#232;me fois au SAV cet apr&#232;s midi, je suis plut&#244;t d'humeur maussade...


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Cela va être tout pourri:
-Mise à jour des imac et mac mini: baisse prix, augmentation des fréquences...
-Trucs sur .mac
-Ilfe 07.
 


et Steve reste en vacances les pieds dans l'eau.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Moi je pense pas a l'&#233;volution du MacPro


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir plomb&#233; l'ambiance...
> 
> Mais comme je m'appr&#234;te &#224; *rendre mon MacBook pour la 4&#232;me fois au SAV* cet apr&#232;s midi, je suis plut&#244;t d'humeur maussade...



Toi aussi !!  ?!!! bon je vais chez dell  _"heu jdeconne"_
En tout cas l'attente est longue


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> et Steve reste en vacances les pieds dans l'eau.



En m&#234;me temps, la gamme Apple est tr&#232;s correcte, manque jusque un ultra portable quoi...

ben quoi ?? (n&#226;n c'est m&#234;me pas vrai j'insiste pas du tout, hein Aur&#233;lie ?)

...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je pense pas a l'évolution du MacPro



Ben sinon, va falloir t'y faire...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Du moment que c'ets pas un changement de design


----------



## raphpascual (7 Août 2007)

De mon cot&#233; j'attends la nouvelle borne airport express N. 
Il serait temps qu' Apple rende compatible celle ci avec ses nouveaux ordinateurs.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> De mon coté j'attends la nouvelle borne airport express N.
> Il serait temps qu' Apple rende compatible celle ci avec ses nouveaux ordinateurs.


Je crois que ça mérite vraiment d'inviter la presse ce genre d'annonce  

@+
iota


----------



## raphpascual (7 Août 2007)

En même temps c'est juste une conférence de presse plutôt banale, pas un spécial event extraordinaire


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> En même temps c'est juste une conférence de presse plutôt banale, pas un spécial event extraordinaire



Les macbook sont sorties sans conférence ni rien...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> En même temps c'est juste une conférence de presse plutôt banale, pas un spécial event extraordinaire



Oui, mais il ne faut pas le dire, ça, malheureux ! 



Paradise a dit:


> Les macbook sont sorties sans conférence ni rien...



Ah, ils sont sortis, finalement ?!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Toute la gamme macintosh disponible en 5 couleurs !


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

iPod fluo sponsoris&#233; par Stabilo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

Un Macpro avec l'écran inscrusté dans la tour...:rateau:


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toute la gamme macintosh disponible en 5 couleurs !


Niveau serieux, Apple risque de perdre en Image de marque ... 
(quoi que la concurrence a osé et ca leur a pas trop mal reussi, cf Sony et ses Vaio de couleur...)

*imagine comme il claquerait le macbook pro Red Edition !!  *


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> Niveau serieux, Apple risque de perdre en Image de marque ...
> (quoi que la concurrence a os&#233; et ca leur a pas trop mal reussi, cf Sony et ses Vaio de couleur...)
> 
> *imagine comme il claquerait le macbook pro Red Edition !!  *


Cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait avec les 1er imac.

Mais on aura un ordi qui change de couleur.


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

c'est vrai que ca a deja ete fait... jessayais de les imaginer avec la meme texture et couleur que les Ipod Nano et Shuffle ...
qu'est ce qu t'entends par 





> Mais on aura un ordi qui change de couleur.


des sur-coques amovibles ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (7 Août 2007)

H-2 (enfin, +ou-: 2h20)
Avis aux raleurs et rêveurs invétérés qui attendent un _Imac Big bang_ pour ce soir....

*"tout ça pour çà, màj proc., carte graphique, upgrade mémoire et DD... pfff SJ se fout de notre gueule!"*

y plus qu'a copier-coler les amis 

au plaisir

JonEB


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> qu'est ce qu t'entends par
> des sur-coques amovibles ?


 
J'entends un système de lampes dans la coques qui donnneraient la possibilité de changer de teinte. Un peu comme un boule disco.


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

alors que tout le monde (ou presque) essaie de combattre les depenses superflues d'energie ... je pense pas que cela voit le jour, pas dans un but esthetique en tout cas ...


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> alors que tout le monde (ou presque) essaie de combattre les depenses superflues d'energie ... je pense pas que cela voit le jour, pas dans un but esthetique en tout cas ...


 
Ben encore heureux. Qui voudrait d'un truc comme ça?
mais pour la consommation d'énergie, si c'est avec des led, pourquoi pas. 

Sinon, écran led pour les imacs?


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Sinon, &#233;cran led pour les imacs?


Non, pas encore vraiment au point pour les grandes tailles d'&#233;cran.
Il y a bien un mod&#232;le Samsung 20" qui existe, mais la dalle fait 9cm d'&#233;paisseur &#224; elle seule (ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; plus que l'&#233;paisseur de l'iMac 17").

@+
iota


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

moi j'vais reste de ce cot&#233; l&#224; ou encore ici pour me tenir au courant vite fait!

ce dernier (stuff.tv) annonce:


> What'll we see? Possibly a razor-thin new iMac, finished in metal. Maybe a new range of .Mac online services. Perhaps even the long-rumoured ultraportable laptop (although wasn't that the iPhone?). What we won't see is anything iPod- or iPhone-related.
> 
> One thing we can be 99&#37; sure of, though - we'll see a Mac evangelist in a black turtleneck and blue jeans strutting the stage, and an audience of millions hanging on his every word.


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

un Imac metal, pourquoi pas ... 
je prefererai celui vu dans une des fausses pubs diffussees sur youtube 
celle ou on part de l'Iphone de profil, rotation, eclosion du pied... trop a mon gout
Zut, j'ai plus le lien sous la main ... desole !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]l-d_CHY92Aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Je pars dans 10 minutes T____T, je voulais suivre la conférence moi T__T.


un iMac Beau et classe  je veux.

Les G5 sont déjà beau , classe te silencieux, hier encore ca m'impressionnait toujours autant .


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

joli ! 

edit : et le nombre de personnes suivant ce topic continue de monter ... lol


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Viendez mes amis les copains 

On va parler de l'iMac et de suites logicielles (enfin normalement mais par conter je serais pas l&#224; moi  )


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Les G5 sont déjà beau , classe te silencieux, hier encore ca m'impressionnait toujours autant .



Viens chez moi écouter le silence des ventilateurs d'A380 de mon iMac G5 Rev B, et tu changeras d'avis. :rateau: 
Par contre, c'est vrai que le même modèle, mais version intel est incroyablement silencieux, j'ai pu le constater chez mon entourage que j'ai fait switcher.

Pourvu que ce problème de ventilos et de chaleur du processeur ne se reproduise pas à chaque fois qu'Apple essaye de réduire la taille de l'engin, tout en augmentant la puissance...


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Tant qu'on est dans les fakes :





@+
iota


----------



## PER180H (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toute la gamme macintosh disponible en 5 couleurs !



En 4 couleurs, non?
Avec un stylo optique assorti


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Ou t'as pas de chances ou je suis tr&#232;s chanceux mais mon iMac G5 rev B 2ghz ppc , je l'ai depuis 3 ans et il a toujjours &#233;t&#233; silencieux , apr&#232;s c'est sur il se manifeste sur Youtuber ou montage vid&#233;o et tout mais bon rien &#224; voir avec mon ancien PC , on aurait dit que j'&#233;tais au coeur de l'a&#233;roport de Roissy '-_-.


A ce soir ^^ T__T


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Tout le monde dans les Starting -Block !! :rateau:


----------



## Sarmor (7 Août 2007)

J'ai hâte ... j'aimerais avoir de grosses infos ! Mon Mini commence à se faire vieux et j'ai envie de le changer pour quelque chose d'un peu plus puissant ... espérons avoir de bonnes surprises


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Et si Steve annonçait qu'Apple se spécialise sur l'Iphone et l'Ipod et abandonne les ordinateurs ... Les derniers iMacs seraient brader !!!
ça ferait jazzer .


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

Sarmor a dit:


> J'ai hâte ... j'aimerais avoir de grosses infos ! Mon Mini commence à se faire vieux et j'ai envie de le changer pour quelque chose d'un peu plus puissant ... espérons avoir de bonnes surprises



Moi j'aimerais bien en acheter un, mais pas au prix actuel


----------



## Sarmor (7 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien en acheter un, mais pas au prix actuel


Si tu veux je te revends le mien (Mini Core Solo 1,5Ghz avec 512 Ram)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Août 2007)

Si des gens veulent venir sur ichat sur un salon macgeneration


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

J'arrive!


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Rendez vous sur le salon, si besoin est en on créera un deuxième!


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

beuh c'est comment qu'on fait.??? j'ai un ncompte tout bien mais rejoindre un salon, j'sais pas faire


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Août 2007)

fichier > se joindre à une conversation


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

ca marche au poil merci!


----------



## LeProf (7 Août 2007)

je vois qu'ils y en a qui suivent sur gizmodo


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

allez, mise en conditions, on a les chaussons, la bie*e, le nutella, les simpsons en fond, et les actu mac G, mac4ever et girmodo au dessus de tout ca


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

Comment ça marche les salons iChat ?

Je comprend pas trop


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> fichier > se joindre à une conversation




Dans iChat


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

Certains Apple Store commencent &#224; fermer, parait-il (Japon, Australie)


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

apple store fermé!


----------



## Steve J. (7 Août 2007)

store FR ferm&#233;!


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

yesssss...


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Dans iChat



Et après je met quoi comme conversation ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Août 2007)

Faudrait deja créer un fil pour les raleurs decus du special event


----------



## sylko (7 Août 2007)

C'est déjà commencé


----------



## Sarmor (7 Août 2007)

Bon alors ça dit quoi ?


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Et après je met quoi comme conversation ?



tapes "macgeneration"


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> tapes "macgeneration"



Merci  Mais &#231;a marche pas !


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> tapes "macgeneration"



doit y avoir comme un goulot d'étranglement


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Plus que 2 mn!


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Août 2007)

Pomme R 
:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

d'ici à ce que l'on crame les xserve tout neuf... :mouais:


----------



## LeProf (7 Août 2007)

est-ce que l'on peut espérer avoir une vidéo de l'évent sur le site apple comme pour les keynotes ?


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Merci  Mais ça marche pas !



il ne faut pas mettre les guillemets


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

Et c'est quoi, &#231;a ? :siffle :








Edit :
Rhaah, grill&#233; par iota !


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Vous regardez les infos en direct sur quoi ? je suis sur mac4ever, ya mieu ?


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> il ne faut pas mettre les guillemets



J'ai pas voulu la faire celle là XD


----------



## jujubalda (7 Août 2007)

C'est parti, d'après Engadget !


----------



## sylko (7 Août 2007)

Steve a l'air super content.


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Août 2007)

Reylius a dit:


> Vous regardez les infos en direct sur quoi ? je suis sur mac4ever, ya mieu ?


http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/07/live-from-apples-summer-mac-product-press-conference/


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Et l'Apple Store est ferm&#233;...


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Je vois rien!


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

A priori, on va se concentrer sur l'iMac (dixit un certain Steve)...

Nouvel iMac confirm&#233;, plus fin, Alu + verre.

@+
iota


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

allez vite!!!


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

144 personnes suivent la discussion


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

Nouveau clavier
Des touches d&#233;di&#233;es au multim&#233;dia


Avec Bluetooth 2.0


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

La photo!


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

"This is the new iMac design, and it's just designing. This is the new iMac. Just gorgeous. You can see we have a full complement of I/O across the bottom. USB 2.0, Firewire 400, Fireiwre 800. Slot load superdrive. iSight camera and microphone. Can add memory with just one screw. New iMac will come in two sizes: 20-inch display, and 24-inch display. Both will be glossy. Customers say they love glossy displays."


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Alu, verre, 20 et 24 pouces, stout ce qui est dit pour l'instant 

Edit : Grilled.


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

imac glossy


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)




----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

imac noir!!!


ATI Radeon HD


Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 GHz avec jusqu'&#224; 4 Go de RAM


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> 144 personnes suivent la discussion



... dans le monde ? ....
Waouh !


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

J'espere qu'ils feront de meilleurs prises de vue, je le trouve pas super beau moi pour le moment :/
appamrement entr&#233;e de gamme iMac &#224; 1499, le mini est a esperer donc ?


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

ah non pardon 288


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


>



Pas beau


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> imac noir!!!
> 
> ATI Radeon HD
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 GHz avec jusqu'&#224; 4 Go de RAM



2,8 Ghz, &#231;a existe dans les Core2Duo ? 

Edit: Ah oui, y a m&#234;me des 3 Ghz !


----------



## DaFFFyL (7 Août 2007)

Pas mal qd meme...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Fake


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

oui d'autres photos


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Ben.....et elle est o&#249; la webcam ? :affraid:


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Engadget affiche du 2,4 maxi pour les C2D.
Jusqu'&#224; un To de stockage, &#231;a calme quand meme 

304 membres l&#224;


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

J'ose pas croire, c'est le vrai  Il est pas beau ! C'est du recyclage de l'actuel !


----------



## AlexZen (7 Août 2007)

moche qd meme non ? (jms content lol)


----------



## Aladisse (7 Août 2007)

il a l'air superbe.


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben.....et elle est où la webcam ? :affraid:



Dans la pomme ??? :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Magnifique :love::love::love:


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> 2,8 Ghz, ça existe dans les Core2Duo ?
> 
> Edit: Ah oui, y a même des 3 Ghz !



Oui ds les odris de bureau!


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Dispo aujourd'hui par contre ...


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

Blabla sur le fait que les consommateurs adorent l'alu et le verre


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Tout alu = recyclable


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

> What about the inside? Up to 2.4GHz Core 2 Extreme processor, up to 4GB of memory. ATI Radeon HD graphics card, up to 1TB of hard drive storage. 802.11n and Bluetooth 2.0 built-in. What models will we have? Up until now, 17-inch, 20-inch, and 24-inch. Well, today we're replacing the 24-inch, lowering price by $200, 20-inch at same $1499. replacing 17-inch with $1199 model.


Les configs


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

Apple oublie l'entree de gamme


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Nouveau clavier + nouvelle souris &#233;galement.
Dispo aujourd'hui.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

AlexZen a dit:


> moche qd meme non ? (jms content lol)



Jle trouve pas très beau!


----------



## DaFFFyL (7 Août 2007)

Bien vu ! Elle est ou l'iSight?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

24 pouces -> 1799$
20 pouces -> 1499$
Entrée de gamme 20pouces -> 1199$

Plus de 17 pouces ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

c'est tiger


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

il a l'air beaucoup plus fin, non ?


----------



## jujubalda (7 Août 2007)

Et pourquoi pas un écran multi-touch ? Il me semble que cette première annonce est un peu rapide, comme un amuse-gueule...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Nouvelle souris ? En voil&#224; une bonne id&#233;e 

Si la mighty mouse encore sous garantie, je veux bien un &#233;change avec la nouvelle.

Parce que la mighty mouse :sick:


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

DaFFFyL a dit:


> Bien vu ! Elle est ou l'iSight?



Dans la bande noir


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

La web cam je pense pas qu elle a bougé dans masqué dans le noir au dessusu???? :love:


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les configs




Sont pas chere je trouve !


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

Un amuse gueule ?! arf arf ...


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)




----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Par contre, pas de pav&#233; num&#233;rique sur le clavier


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Je vais avoir du mal de résister.
Ces caractéristiques techniques me conviennent parfaitement.


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Vu comme &#231;a il est mieux ^^


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

iLife 8!!!


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)




----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


>



Sont pas cens&#233;s etre sans fil ?

Edit : Un clavier &#224; la Macbook, bien &#231;a, le clavier du Macbook c'est de l'or massif !


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, pas de pavé numérique sur le clavier



Si, forcément !
Mais il est beau :love:


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, pas de pavé numérique sur le clavier



OH merde plusieurs version.???


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

ou suivez vous en direct ?


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Sont pas censés etre sans fil ?
> 
> Edit : Un clavier à la Macbook, bien ça, le clavier du Macbook c'est de l'or massif !



En option sans doute !


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Clavier magnifique serieusement l'imac pour les premiere photo c'est superbe mais attendond les photos hd pour ce faire une idée


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> OH merde plusieurs version.???



Pas cool !


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Le clavier ressemble beaucoup a celui qui circulmait sur le net depuis quelques jours.


----------



## AlexZen (7 Août 2007)

Ca y est iLife'08 !


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

iLife 08', version très changeante selon Steve !


----------



## jujubalda (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> iLife 8!!!



Alleluia !!!!!


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

ilife 8!!!! :rateau:  où il est le 07?????? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bnco (7 Août 2007)

La cerise sur le gateau pavé numérique multi touch


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

il a bien l'air d'avoir un pavé numérique celui la de clavier???


----------



## oohTONY (7 Août 2007)

La bande noire tout le tour c'est hyper moche ! Merde alors, c'est le genre de choses qui 'r&#233;tr&#233;cissent' les &#233;crans 
Et puis &#233;crans brillants sans laisser le choix ! Bordel c'est la merde &#231;a ! 
Vraiment laid la bande noir, je suis d&#233;&#231;u


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

Oui ecran brillant dommage ... a confirmer de visu !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> ilife 8!!!! :rateau:  où il est le 07?????? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Font bien Time Machine pour remonter dans le temps, tant qu'ils y sont ils peuvent bien l'avancer !


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

je ne pense pas qu'apple laisse le pavé numerique, en option sans doutes 


Magnifique, vous en pensez quoi de cette nouvelle bête???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

râlez pas faudra voir en vrai ce que donne ces écrans


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

ecran brillant, c'est pour que les pros ne choisissent que les mac Pro... et vlan. Les iMac pour le grand public qui aiment le "glossy" !!!  
Bill


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Vous pensez qu'on aura le droit &#224; la vid&#233;o de cette keynote ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Et puis écrans brillants sans laisser le choix ! Bordel c'est la merde ça !
> Vraiment laid la bande noir, je suis déçu


+1
sur que je l'acheterai pas 
... le clavier par contre  :love:


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Les configs :




Radeon HD2600 pour le haut de gamme.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

C vrai que &#231;a enl&#232;ve la beaut&#233; de l'imac cette bande noir!


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Meme si il est beau je commence de plus en plus a regreter le design de l'imac tournesol.....


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> La bande noire tout le tour c'est hyper moche ! Merde alors, c'est le genre de choses qui 'rétrécissent' les écrans
> Et puis écrans brillants sans laisser le choix ! Bordel c'est la merde ça !
> Vraiment laid la bande noir, je suis déçu


Lors de la sortie de l'iMac G5, à la vue des photos, beaucoup disaient que la bande blanche était horrible.
Pourtant, quand on le voit en vrai, ça ne choque pas tellement.


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

je ne cracherai pas dessus moi... 

parfait pour remplacer mon G5 20'...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)




----------



## gwena (7 Août 2007)

le contour noir a l'air bien pourri, par contre le reste de l'iMac a l'air plutot super, super fin, super grand super design et black!

edit: pur&#233;e!!! ils ont quand meme l'air mega fins!!!!!!!!


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

La bande noire permet d'ameliorer le contraste et les couleurs de l'écran je le trouve beau mais pas super innovant !


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


>



Il est magnifique :love:


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

J'adore !!! Il est superbe 
Cette "Bande noire" c'est excellent !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> ecran brillant, c'est pour que les pros ne choisissent que les mac Pro... et vlan. Les iMac pour le grand public qui aiment le "glossy" !!!
> Bill



Je connais plusieurs photographe pro qui ont choisi un MacBook Pro avec écran brillant.


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Et une vraie carte graphique pour l'entrée de gamme !!! (ah m**de il n'y a plus d'entrée de gamme...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

De bonnes bases quand même, comme toujours.

Chérie, les vacances en Corse vont être compromises l'été prochain


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je connais plusieurs photographe pro qui ont choisi un MacBook Pro avec écran brillant.



J'en connais pludieurs qui l'ont regretté


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

je regardais les configs, une 2600 pro &#231;a vaut quoi par rapport &#224; la 8600 gt du macboo, pro ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Plus d'inscription iMac à l'arrière parcontre


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Et le mac pro ?


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Je trouve quand m&#234;me que le design manque d'innovation. non ?


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

J'aurai préféré une bande rose!


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

rien acore sur le mac pro


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> J'en connais pludieurs qui l'ont regretté



Personnellement, j'ai pris mon MacBook Pro avec un écran mat.
Pour l'iMac, comme il sera dans une pièce sombre, le brillant ne me dérange pas.


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Il est magnifique :love:



On parle bien du Mac ? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que &#231;a peut para&#238;tre &#233;trange, au premier abord, cette bande noire... 
M'enfin, si &#231;a am&#233;liore le rendu de l'&#233;cran, on va pas se plaindre hein...
Et puis, le rapport config/prix est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s honorable je trouve ( le 24" &#224; 1800 dollars... rhaaa lovely ! :love:  )


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Je trouve quand même que le design manque d'innovation. non ?




d'accord avec toi mais pour ce genre de truc je prefere le voir en vrai


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

Un peu conventionnel ce nouvel iMac ... c'est pas le changement que j'attendais :mouais:


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je connais plusieurs photographe pro qui ont choisi un MacBook Pro avec écran brillant.




Des pros qui choisissent un ecran "gossy" ???!!! :mouais:     bah pourquoi pas... s'ils aiment bosser dans la difficulté  !  

Bill


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Et une vraie carte graphique pour l'entrée de gamme !!! (ah m**de il n'y a plus d'entrée de gamme...)



iMac 20'' à 1199$


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Août 2007)

Ou une bande gris aluminium


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Radeon HD2600 pour le haut de gamme.



Elle est bien cette carte ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai pris mon MacBook Pro avec un écran mat.
> Pour l'iMac, comme il sera dans une pièce sombre, le brillant ne me dérange pas.



Oui mais il est toujours trop contrasté, avec ou sans reflets.
Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs 
Si au moins on pouvait choisir...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Bon, c'est pas pour dire, les jeunes, mais là on est passé à iLife 08. Avec pour commencer la révision d'iPhoto...


----------



## gwena (7 Août 2007)

bizarre que ce soit plus &#233;crit iMac dessus!


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Non 1199$ n'était pas l'entrée de gamme des "anciens" modèles


----------



## oohTONY (7 Août 2007)

Résolument orientées vers les applications multimédias les plus en vogue, les cartes Radeon HD 2600 disposent d'arguments de poids pour s'imposer dans un segment où la polyvalence est maîtresse. Compatible DirectX 10 et offrant des performances vidéo hors du commun, ces modèles vous permettront d'aborder sereinement votre avenir vidéoludique et multimédia.
Architecture unifiée
Le GPU n'est plus composé de pipelines de pixels mais dispose d'une architecture complexe ayant pour but de garantir une flexibilité maximum dans le traitement des données. Le HD 2600 comporte donc 120 processeurs de flux répartis dans 24 unités de traitements.
Compatible DirectX 10
Le Radeon HD 2600 est en mesure de prendre en charge des informations Microsoft DirectX 10 et donc le Shader model 4.0 afin d'offrir aux joueurs une expérience de jeu sans précédent en terme de réalisme et donc de sensations d'immersion.
CrossFire
Conçu dès le départ en vue du partage des GPU, le Radeon HD 2600 bénéficie d'un système CrossFire simplifié.
AVIVO HD
L'ATI Radeon HD 2600 intègre un processeur de traitement vidéo dédié : l'UVD (Universal Video Decoder) chargé de traiter les vidéos en haute définition comme en Standard Definition. Accélérant la décompression des flux MPEG4, H.264 ou encore VLC et procédant à la mise à l'échelle (upscaling) ou au désentrelacement des signaux, l'UVD limite les sollicitations du processeur pendant la lecture de films.
HDMI et son 5.1
L'ATI Radeon HD 2600 est la première puce à stocker directement les clés HDCP lui permettant ainsi de profiter pleinement des vidéos hautes définitions protégées. Il suffit en effet de connecter un adaptateur DVI-HDMI pour brancher cette carte sur un téléviseur HD Ready. La gestion du son est intégrée à la carte et permet de profiter d'une sortie HDMI vidéo mais aussi audio sur 6 canaux.

> Pour la version Double-DVI 512Mo . . .


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> On parle bien du Mac ? :rateau:



Les 2  
Il est beau mec Steve, quand même :love: :rose:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

Ils en sont à .Mac


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

gwena a dit:


> bizarre que ce soit plus écrit iMac dessus!


 
Oui très effectivement.


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Pour le clavier alu, il y a eu des fuites il y a quelques jours sur le net.

Apple aurait-il plus de mal &#224; prot&#233;ger ses secrets ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> Pour le clavier alu, il y a eu des fuites il y a quelques jours sur le net.
> 
> Apple aurait-il plus de mal à protéger ses secrets ?


 
oui mais que c'est beau


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

ca ne me fait pas regretter mon chgt G5 --> MBP :rateau:


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

A mon avis pour les fuites du clavier alu c'est qu'il y a beaucoup plus de monde qui s'interresse &#224; Apple donc forc&#233;ment plus de risque de fuites. non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Non 1199$ n'était pas l'entrée de gamme des "anciens" modèles



Oui mais pour 200$ (100$?) de plus, tu as un imac avec écran 20', faut voir d'où on vient aussi. 

Et puis on va voir si Steve va nous parler d'un nouveau Mac mini.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Bah ils quand meme r&#233;ussii &#224; garder le secret d'OSX Intel pendant 5 ans, donc on va pas leur en vouloir !


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Pour le one more thing peut etre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> A mon avis pour les fuites du clavier alu c'est qu'il y a beaucoup plus de monde qui s'interresse à Apple donc forcément plus de risque de fuites. non ?


 
bof, la politique sur se point est drastique ; il se peut que les fuites n'en soit pas  
je iPhone à SJ pour savoir, regardez, ça va être en direct :rateau:


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

http://www.mac.com  Enfin !


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas pour dire, les jeunes, mais l&#224; on est pass&#233; &#224; iLife 08. Avec pour commencer la r&#233;vision d'iPhoto...



Hmmm ... &#231;a s'annonce bien pour la suite 
Si &#231;a continue Crescendo , je sens une g&#233;n&#233;ralisation de l'octocoeur sur la gamme pro avec des cartes graphiques hi-techs ...
&#231;a fait 8 mois que j'attends &#231;a :rateau: , steve t'as pas int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; pas nous d&#233;cevoir .


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Elle est bien cette carte ?


Ca va, c'est pas la carte de gamers ultime 
A choisir, j'aurai préféré une Gefroce 8600 

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

.Mac Gallery


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Bizarre quand m&#234;me ton mac.com .......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

On dirait qu'il reste des "surprises" sous des couvertures noires encore non?


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Y a pas à dire en moins de 2 ans le Mac est devenue une bête de machine de jeux ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Y a pas à dire en moins de 2 ans le Mac est devenue une bête de machine de jeux ...


Clair, wow sur macbook extra, sur ibook bofbof


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2007)

Dommage qu'on puisse pas voir la Keynote en direct via QT, pas de lien, que dalle ?


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Il n'y a plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer que la finition soit &#224; la hauteur..........Merci les chinois..........Merci la mondialisation.


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

Clairement ce iMac ne me fera pas revendre le mien (24" - 2go) mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore succombé a l' iMac, c'est quand même la machine ultime pour le faire..


----------



## bnco (7 Août 2007)

N&N a dit:


> On dirait qu'il reste des "surprises" sous des couvertures noires encore non?


Le multitouch:love:


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Nouveau iMovie !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

iMovie 08 :love:


----------



## jujubalda (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> .Mac Gallery



Ca sent aussi l'iWork '08... regardez l'ic&#244;ne de Keynote dans le dock !

EDIT: et pourquoi pas une application en plus dans iWork, la derni&#232;re &#224; droite ?


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Août 2007)

bien vu pour le keynote!!!


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

bnco a dit:


> Le multitouch:love:



Ne revons pas ... t'imagine ton ecran apres un mcdo !!!


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

toujours 1 go de ram par default  
Pas de prise hdmi ?
Et le blu-ray?


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Août 2007)

UN VRAI SCANDALE ! IL N'Y A PLUS DE POMME SUR LA TOUCHE COMMAND !!!


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

850 personnes connect&#233;es &#224; MacGe (tous forums confondus). Attention, &#231;a va sauter.


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

jujubalda a dit:


> EDIT: et pourquoi pas une application en plus dans iWork, la derni&#232;re &#224; droite ?



L'&#233;quivalent d'excel enfin !!!!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

Cool une nouvelle icône: Une étoile!
Apparemment, ils ont refait toute l'application, il sert aussi de bibliothèque video
Ca sent le lien avec iTV


----------



## bnco (7 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Ne revons pas ... t'imagine ton ecran apres un mcdo !!!


Pas l'écran le pad souris :love:


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que sur les images d'&#233;cran les nouveaux imacs me fonctionnent pas avec Leopard... 
Normal puisqu'il sort en octobre et que les imacs sortent aujourdhui

mais bon qund m&#234;me...


----------



## jujubalda (7 Août 2007)

Nouvelle icône pour iMovie, seul le nom reste... à voir !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Un ingénieur est parti en vacance et à son retour, il a désiré monter un film en moins de 30 minutes avec iMovie de ses vacances. N'y étant pas parvenu, il a réecrit un nouveau logiciel de montage video avec une autre approche. Steve a été tellement enthousiasmé que ce nouveau logiciel remplace l'ancien iMovie.

Sources Mac4ever


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> UN VRAI SCANDALE ! IL N'Y A PLUS DE POMME SUR LA TOUCHE COMMAND !!!



Depuis hier ça tourne sous intel et windows.......

Aujourd'hui ça supprime la Pomme.......

Et demain ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2007)

La minute Statistique: 
265 personnes regardent la discussion... Avec la bave et autres s&#233;cr&#233;tions, &#231;a va &#234;tre sympa pour les femmes de m&#233;nage.. :rateau:


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Cool une nouvelle icône: Une étoile!
> Apparemment, ils ont refait toute l'application, il sert aussi de bibliothèque video
> Ca sent le lien avec iTV



ça sent plutot l'influence d'itunes ...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Manifestement, une toute nouvelle version d'iMovie totalement reécrite...


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

> Select video like you select text.


??? qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire ?


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> UN VRAI SCANDALE ! IL N'Y A PLUS DE POMME SUR LA TOUCHE COMMAND !!!



C'est moi ...:mouais: Ou les Mac se PCéisent ?!
On peut y mettre Windaube ... La pomme disparait du moniteur , puis du clavier ...


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2007)

N&N a dit:


> Un ingénieur est parti en vacance et à son retour, il a désiré monter un film en moins de 30 minutes avec iMovie de ses vacances. N'y étant pas parvenu, il a réecrit un nouveau logiciel de montage video avec une autre approche. Steve a été tellement enthousiasmé que ce nouveau logiciel remplace l'ancien iMovie.



Ils nous ont tous changé iMovie. Va falloir réapprendre a s'en servir


----------



## oohTONY (7 Août 2007)

Enfin !!! Parce qu'il plante bien souvent chez moi et sans 'Sauvegarde automatique' c'est bien rageant...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

Y a de l'ambiance dans la salle :rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> Depuis hier &#231;a tourne sous intel et windows.......
> 
> Aujourd'hui &#231;a supprime la Pomme.......
> 
> Et demain ?



l'ancien clavier va t &#234;tre collector... et vendu &#224; prix d'or


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

> (Steve just suggested someone answer the cell phone that was ringing -- he didn't seem amused. As this is the second phone that has gone off, my question is WHO DOESN"T REALIZE THEY SHOULD TURN THEIR RINGERS OFF!).


...:mouais:


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Et demain ca rach&#232;te Windows !


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Y a de l'ambiance dans la salle :rateau:




on aurait dû leur envoyer supermoquette


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> ...:mouais:


 

Moi non plus jai pas compris.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

Clair !!! C'est QUOI cette histoire de supprimer NOTRE pomme de NOTRE clavier !!!
Les iMac sont superbe. Mais alors, le clavier...


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> l'ancien clavier va t être collector... et vendu à prix d'or




Oui enfin on est quelque millions a avoir une pomme sur notre clavier quand même !!


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

_Oh, and more one thing...Mac OS 10.6 will be renamed...Vista OS X !_


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Et demain ca rachète Windows !



Mmm ... Y aura Adobe d'abord .  Ensuite quand la suite CS5 sera sur OS X uniquement , Windows sera racheté pour pas un rond  .


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

Mais surtout que tout s'&#233;croule !!

ON ne pourra plus dire "pommeQ" et tout et tout...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Et demain ca rachète Windows !




Ou plutôt l'inverse...


----------



## frolick10 (7 Août 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> Oui enfin on est quelque millions a avoir une pomme sur notre clavier quand même !!



bon ok ca va prendre un peu de temps


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Moi non plus jai pas compris.


Non, ils disent juste qu'il y a un imbécile qui a laissé son téléphone allumé et qu'il a sonné durant la présentation....jusqu'à ce que Steve lui propose de répondre !


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Supermoquette nous met lambiance sur ichat!


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

niveau design ils ont tout concentré sur l'épaisseur, le reste c'est du rechauffer


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> C'est moi ...:mouais: Ou les Mac se PCéisent ?!
> On peut y mettre Windaube ... La pomme disparait du moniteur , puis du clavier ...



On le dit toujours, sur ces claviers qwerty, jamais de pomme !


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Et le Mac Mini ?

Mort et enterré ?


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ou plutôt l'inverse...



Si ça se trouve c'est déjà fait ... 
ça expliquerait pas mal de choses ...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

C'est pas encore fini, si ?


----------



## tarabeich (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> On le dit toujours, sur ces claviers qwerty, jamais de pomme !


 

DEpuis quand yapa de pomme suir les qwerty ?


----------



## Dark Farmer (7 Août 2007)

bnco a dit:


> Le multitouch:love:



le multitouch sur imac, au bout de quelques heures les bras vont avoir mal!!


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

En tout cas cet Imac est parfaitement assorti à l'Iphone..


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> DEpuis quand yapa de pomme suir les qwerty ?



Toujours :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Ils nous ont tous chang&#233; iMovie. Va falloir r&#233;apprendre a s'en servir


oui mais c'est &#231;a qui est bon, bousculer les habitudes 

EDIT : iWeb 08


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

l'interface du new imovie à vraiment l'air plus pro (c'est l'effet noir) et mieux foutue !:love:


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Moui ... Et on attends toujours les nouveaux macpros ... Et si ... ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> En tout cas cet Imac est parfaitement assorti à l'Iphone..



On a inversé :

- iPhone, avant noir arrière alu
- iMac, avant alu, arrière noir :love:


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Bah Apple semble passer un peu du cot&#233; obscur de la force : iPod, iPhone, Macbook, iMac...


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> En tout cas cet Imac est parfaitement assorti à l'Iphone..



Ca tombe bien comme je veux pas de l'iPhone, je le prendrai pas...et na !  

Sérieux sur l'esthetique du iMac y a pas photo... je prefere 10 000 fois plus la génération du plastique blanc avec ce petit contour translucide... :love:


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

En fait, pourquoi Steve a toujours deux iMacs avec lui pour faire les keynotes, déjà à la WWDC ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Mais surtout que tout s'écroule !!
> 
> ON ne pourra plus dire "pommeQ" et tout et tout...



Faut que je change de pseudo ???


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Toujours :rateau:


Faut arr&#234;ter la picole... 
Clavier US.



Galphanet a dit:


> En fait, pourquoi Steve a toujours deux iMacs avec lui pour faire les keynotes, d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la WWDC ?


Au cas ou un iMac plante.

@+
iota


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Sur le prix final on peut rajouter le prix d'une barrette de 1 go 


Rhooooooooooo, 1 go par default dans l'Imac .....


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> Ca tombe bien comme je veux pas de l'iPhone, je le prendrai pas...et na !
> 
> Sérieux sur l'esthetique du iMac y a pas photo... je prefere 10 000 fois plus la génération du plastique blanc avec ce petit contour translucide... :love:



Tu fais donc partie des personnes "psychorigides" 
Aller, sans rancunes  Nous sommes tous fan d'Apple.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> En fait, pourquoi Steve a toujours deux iMacs avec lui pour faire les keynotes, déjà à la WWDC ?



Au cas où un des deux lui ferait un Kernel Panic...


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Faut arrêter la picole...
> Clavier US.
> 
> @+
> iota


Mais non il a pas de bons yeux


----------



## gwena (7 Août 2007)

je me souviens de l'&#233;poque ou on disait ho non, que 64 mo par d&#233;faut bordel!
hehehe


----------



## PawBroon (7 Août 2007)

Pareil.
Néanmoins c'est une machine à switch fantastique.
Moins cher et plus puissant.
Maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un mécène.


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Sur le prix final on peut rajouter le prix d'une barrette de 1 go
> 
> 
> Rhooooooooooo, 1 go par default dans l'Imac .....



Comme quoi les mauvaises habitudes ont la vie dure .


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

On se moque pas  Excusez moi, j'avais vu ca sur le clavier international en fait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bah Apple semble passer un peu du coté obscur de la force : iPod, iPhone, Macbook, iMac...



Arrête tu me fais peur!! :afraid:


Heu C'était pas comme ça avant?


----------



## LeProf (7 Août 2007)

je vais sûrement remplacer ma daube de PC (cf signature)


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Au cas où un des deux lui ferait un Kernel Panic...



Parce que ça plante un mac ?
Avec du matériel et logiciels externes à Apple, oui.

Mais je n'ai jamais vu planter un mac sans rien connecté et installé..


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Parce que ça plante un mac ?
> Avec du matériel et logiciels externes à Apple, oui.
> 
> Mais je n'ai jamais vu planter un mac sans rien connecté et installé..



lol, moi oui


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> PMais je n'ai jamais vu planter un mac sans rien connecté et installé..



Ça plante même pendant les keynote


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Arrête tu me fais peur!! :afraid:
> 
> 
> Heu C'était pas comme ça avant?



Meuh non, meuh non. C'est pour rassurer les actionnaires...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

iLife 8 sera vendu 79$, d&#232;s aujourd'hui.. 
Et livr&#233; avec tous les macs.


----------



## eex (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Parce que ça plante un mac ?
> Avec du matériel et logiciels externes à Apple, oui.
> 
> Mais je n'ai jamais vu planter un mac sans rien connecté et installé..



et éteint aussi non ? :rateau:


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

.mac:


> Offering all subscribers 10GB of storage. .Mac $99.95,


Yeeeees !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Ouais mais l&#224; en plus ils l'affichent 
Prochaine &#233;tape : fournir un soldat de l'empire avec chaque Mac !


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Parce que ça plante un mac ?


Il peut avoir une pane franche en pleine démo, disque dur qui tombe en rade etc...

On est jamais à l'abri, il aurait l'air malin si il pouvait pas continuer sa démo...

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Raaaaaa c'est Noël ! 
Keynote a une nouvelle icône. :love: :love:

Bon, iMac 24 + iWork 08 en commande dès ce soir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Août 2007)

"magic garage band"!!! je veuuuuux (juste parce que c'est magic! :rose: )


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un peut passer un coup d'iPhone à Steve pour lui dire qu'iLife c'est bien , mais on imerait bien voir du mac pro à 4ghz octocoeur LOL . 
J'ose pas téléphoner , y vas m'engueuler :rose:


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> .mac:
> Yeeeees !



J'allais le dire!
D'ailleurs, j'ai lu "Now support personal domains"  
Est-ce bien vrai ?


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

iLife dispo aujourd'hui, et livr&#233; avec tout les Mac.
.Mac passe &#224; 10Go si j'ai bien compris.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il peut avoir une pane franche en pleine démo, disque dur qui tombe en rade etc...
> 
> On est jamais à l'abri, il aurait l'air malin si il pouvait pas continuer sa démo...
> 
> ...



Logique.
Je fais pareil pour les conférences importantes, toujours un petit MacBook prêt au cas ou.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

faudra qu'on m'explique quelle est la valeur ajouté de .mac à 100$ par rapport aux outils google... gratuits


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> iLife 8 sera vendu 79$, d&#232;s aujourd'hui..
> Et livr&#233; avec tous les macs.



Ceux qui ont achet&#233; leur mac ce mois ci, auront droit a une remise  ?


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ceux qui ont ahcte é leur mac ce moic ci, auront droit a une remise  ?



ba non comme d'hab !


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> faudra qu'on m'explique quelle est la valeur ajouté de .mac à 100$ par rapport aux outils google... gratuits



l'intégration au Mac : la syncro, le webDAV, ical, etc. c'est excellent: transparent, simplissime. mais 1Go c'était trop peu.
merci Steve  :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Août 2007)

10 G non? &#231;a fait vachement monstre beaucoup non?


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Quand meme, un chou&#239;a les boules d'avoir achet&#233; mon Macbook y'a deux semaines de &#231;a, j'aurais pu avoir iLife '08...


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Bha je suis bien content pour cet imac, par contre le clavier non pavé numerique...


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> 10 G non? ça fait vachement monstre beaucoup non?



Non, c'est pas mal


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

C'est parti pour iWork '08.


----------



## LeProf (7 Août 2007)

des détails sur les nouvelles cartes graphiques des imacs.


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Non, c'est pas mal



Ben je pense qu'avec les videos ca va pomper...

EDIT: Mon compte .mac est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 10Go !


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Non, c'est pas mal



... si la vitesse de transfert augmente.
parce que sinon


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Quand meme, un chouïa les boules d'avoir acheté mon Macbook y'a deux semaines de ça, j'aurais pu avoir iLife '08...



Moi pareil :rateau:


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Ben je pense qu'avec les videos ca va pomper...



+1
mais 10Go de vidéo en ligne c'est déjà pas mal pour un usage perso, non ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Et les claviers vont &#234;tre dispos seuls de suite ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi pareil :rateau:



Nan, toi t'as acheté un macpro


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et les claviers vont être dispos seuls de suite ?



non 3 mois après les iMacs


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui veulent un peu de lecture, il y a trois nouveaux articles dans le blog d'astuces .Mac publi&#233; par Apple (en fran&#231;ais) :

Plus d&#8217;espace disque en ligne pour les abonn&#233;s .Mac

Publication de photos dans votre Galerie Web

Utilisation de votre adresse web personnelle avec .Mac

10 Go d'espacee disque, ok, mais quid de la bande passante ? Lors des derni&#232;res r&#233;visions de bac, je suis tout de m&#234;me mont&#233; &#224; 3 Go par mois !


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Numbers ? 
Mais o&#249; y trouve des noms pareils ?
Apple voudrait il se sp&#233;cialiser dans la bureautique ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Nan, toi t'as acheté un macpro



Oui, mais il nous manque la même chose


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

En regardant M6 peut etre ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, mais il nous manque la même chose



Moi je m'en fiche un peu de iLife, sauf iTunes


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> non 3 mois apr&#232;s les iMacs



Il est taquin, supermoquette...


----------



## disfortune (7 Août 2007)

Je reve ou l'isight a été virée de l'imac?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

BON...
ça vient ce MacMIDI ??? (mac SANS écran, entre le Mini et le MacPro) !!!


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Je reve ou l'isight a été virée de l'imac?



peut-être dans la bande noire ?


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

ET il est où le Blu-Ray ???????


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Je reve ou l'isight a été virée de l'imac?



Non, elle est sur la bande noire.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Oui, elle est enfin cach&#233;e  G&#233;nial pour espioner


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> En regardant M6 peut etre ?



Alors il est peut être temps que steve arrête de regarder la TV


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

Et ouiiiii !!!
Les noms de domaines sont supportés sur .mac !


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> ET il est où le Blu-Ray ???????



dans la bande noire...tout est dans la bande noire  :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, elle est enfin cachée  Génial pour espioner



il y a encore la petite led verte.???


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

J'ai loupé quelques pages, j'ai pas pu voir si ils avaient intégré un lecteur Blue-ray ?

Ca serait la moindre des choses pour une nouveauté à l'heure actuelle


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Moi je m'en fiche un peu de iLife, sauf iTunes



(mode auto-renoncement ON)

De toute façon, iLife '08, nous on tout changé, plus les memes noms, gna gna gna  

(mode auto-renoncement OFF)


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Publicit&#233; .Mac:






Notre Steve v&#233;n&#233;r&#233;  :


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Bon, ben fini.
On a donc :
-nouvel iMac
-iLife '08
-iWork '08

@+
iota


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> J'ai loupé quelques pages, j'ai pas pu voir si ils avaient intégré un lecteur Blue-ray ?
> 
> Ca serait la moindre des choses pour une nouveauté à l'heure actuelle



Non , Mr Jobs a choisit de pas prendre de risque ... Le Blu-Ray n'étant pas encore LA référence , il n'est pas inclut ...
D'ailleur , on notera qu'il n'a pas prit aussi le risque de peindre complètement l'iMac en noir ...


----------



## PawBroon (7 Août 2007)

C'est une orgie de nouveautés ce Keynote!
:love:


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Pas d'&#233;cho du MacMini...


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

One More Thing?????


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Et o&#249; qu'il est le one more thing 

@marabouma : transmission de pens&#233;e


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Bilan : Content :love::love::love: et vous.??? en tout cas cette bande black c'est a voir pour vraiment ce faire une idée


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

ah bon ? c'est fini ??! :hein:


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pas d'écho du MacMini...



ouep


----------



## AlexZen (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pas d'écho du MacMini...



justement ca craint ...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> ET il est où le Blu-Ray ???????




Comme c'est Noël, je ma lache, Dans T C


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Sacr&#233; Steve, au moins il sait nous faire r&#234;ver.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Plus qu'&#224; attendre pour plus d'infos&#8230; :love:


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Bon, ben on a deja de quoi faire fumer la carte bleue !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Bon, ben fini.
> On a donc :
> -nouvel iMac
> -iLife '08
> ...



La keynote la plus :love: depuis un moment. 

Celle qui me coûtera le plus cher depuis un moment aussi.


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

> We're refreshing the Mac mini today


héhé


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

aussi tot dit aussi tot fait


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

C'est vrai ?


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

Tim: "We're refreshing the Mac mini today."


----------



## Paradise (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> La keynote la plus :love: depuis un moment.
> 
> * Celle qui me coûtera le plus cher depuis un moment aussi*.




Mais le clavier je suis tombé amoureux !!!!!  :love::love::love::love:


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Mise &#224; jour du mac mini (confirm&#233; pendant la s&#233;ance de question r&#233;ponse post keynote).

@+
iota


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Jolie special event. Pas de "One more thing", cependant, mais Numbers, depuis le temps qu'on l'attends...

Tenez vous pr&#234;t pour l'ouverture de l'AppleStore, &#231;a va se bousculer


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> One More Thing?????



Ne rêvons pas ... Cette ère est révolue 
Le mac n'a de mac que le nom aujourd'hui .


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Il a suffit que j'en parle, pour qu'on mette a jour le Mac Mini  :love: Bizarre, rien sur Mac4ever


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Mise à jour du mac mini (confirmé pendant la séance de question réponse post keynote).
> 
> @+
> iota



La mise à jour se fera aujourd'hui


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Nouveau logiciel dans la suite iLife : Numbers

Comme on s'en doute, Numbers est un petit tableur.

Il est construit sur le m&#234;me type d'interface que Keynote et Pages et int&#232;gre les principales fonctionalit&#233;s d'un tableur : formatage, d&#233;placement de colonnes, formules... Nos amis les comptables vont donc &#234;tre heureux 

On peut &#233;galement ajouter des images, importer et exporter vers Excel. La mise en page pour l'impression est assez pratique et permet de bien optimiser l'impression en fonction du format du papier.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2007)

Superbe, le nouvel iMac. :love: :love: :love: ce sera mon prochain Mac, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r !


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

> _"How is Apple TV today? How does it fit into Mac?"_
> 
> Steve: "We're here to talk about Mac, we'll have some news for the Apple TV soon, but nothing to talk about today."


 Hahaha! Quand même...


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Moi je suis pas content, j'ai pas de thunes pour iLife, ni pour iWork et je sens que si j'&#233;voquais le mot "acheter" et "plus de 1000 euros" ou "iMac" dans une meme phrase, je finis de suite pendu &#224; l'arbre le plus proche ^^


----------



## angealexiel (7 Août 2007)

l'avantage c'est que je vais avoir " gratos le new imac haut de gamme, vu que  jattends depuis deux mois mon echange, bonne nouvelle donc, par contre, les mecs qui delirait sur ecran tactile et tout, faut arretez, c'est une petite evolution, des processeurs au top, une CG  pas top , pas de HDMI, pas de blu ray , je suis un peu decu, et puis 1 go en standart??? meme les portables bon march&#233;s ont 2 go depuis des mois....mais bon c'est tout apple, desormais l'innovation n'est plus chez apple, mais chez sony ou autres.... le design est choquant au premier abord, mais je pense que en vrai cela doit bien donner. 

par contre??? on a pas vu la souris.... je m'attendais a une surprise de ce cot&#233;, car la mighty mouse est la souris la plus pourrax que je conait...


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Tim: "We're refreshing the Mac mini today *and we keep the same mac pro for the next ten years *."



Ils auraient pu le dire d'embl&#233;e , &#231;a m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; de perdre du temps ...


----------



## erx (7 Août 2007)

image imac


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Moi je suis pas content, j'ai pas de thunes pour iLife, ni pour iWork et je sens que si j'évoquais le mot "acheter" et "plus de 1000 euros" ou "iMac" dans une meme phrase, je finis de suite pendu à l'arbre le plus proche ^^



essaye avec le mot "redécorer" (le bureau/le salon) ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

Youhouuuuuuuuuu !
Une mise à jour de mon Mac préféré: LE mini !!!!

MERCI APPLE


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Ils auraient pu le dire d'embl&#233;e , &#231;a m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; de perdre du temps ...



Etant germaniste, peut on me traduire ca, parce que je compreds rien avec Googls Translate 


"Tim: "We're refreshing the Mac mini today and we keep the same mac pro for the next ten years ."


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Août 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Youhouuuuuuuuuu !
> Une mise à jour de mon Mac préféré: LE mini !!!!
> 
> MERCI APPLE



YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je vais pouvoir renouveller le mien !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Ch'tite question , pourquoi ne pas parler de la mise à jour du Macmini , si elle a bien lieu ?
Ferait il de l'ombre à cette drôle de chose répondant au nom d'Apple TV ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Ch'tite question , pourquoi ne pas parler de la mise à jour du Macmini , si elle a bien lieu ?
> Ferait il de l'ombre à cette drôle de chose répondant au nom d'Apple TV ?



parceque c'ets juste une mise à jour ?


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

Ca reouvre quand le store ? :hein:


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Un journalistee demande quand est t'il du Mac mini ?

La r&#233;ponse est parfaite : une mise &#224; jour de ce dernier est d&#233;j&#224; disponible sur l'Apple Store.

Tous ensemble : Youpi !


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Ca reouvre quand le store ? :hein:




J'achete direct le nouveau clavier  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

11:25AM: "Introduced multitouch on iPhone, what about for the Mac?"

Steve: "Makes sense for the iPhone, not sure it makes sense in the Mac. Classify that as a research project."

Mouarf 

@+
iota


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Marchera pas ! 
Faudrait quand meme que j'essaie de n&#233;gocier pour iLife....
Ou alors je fous mon Macbook au four, je pretexte une batterie defectueuse et je recupere un Macbook avec iLife '08 et iWork '08 

@angealaxiel : faut quand voir que Vista rame avec 1 Go alors deux ne sont pas de trop pour faire tourner un ordi correctement...


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

> *11:25AM:* _"Introduced multitouch on iPhone, what about for the Mac?"_
> 
> Steve: "Makes sense for the iPhone, not sure it makes sense in the Mac. Classify that as a research project."



Voilà, comme ca c'est fixé. Pas de tactile pour quelques années encore !


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Ch'tite question , pourquoi ne pas parler de la mise à jour du Macmini , si elle a bien lieu ?
> Ferait il de l'ombre à cette drôle de chose répondant au nom d'Apple TV ?




Surement à cause d'une mise à jour mineure genre : fréquence plus élevée, disque dur plus gros.Et pour ne pas concurrencer l'Apple TV comme tu le suggères.


----------



## littledon (7 Août 2007)

Pour ma part, je suis content des annonces 

j'ai revendu mon Pc il y a un mois pour passer sur macbook et la je vais prendre le mac a 1499

Je suis heureux de pouvoir enfin switcher avec cette machine.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Pomme - R sur la page de l'AppleStore, carte bancaire en main   Monstrueux 

Cet iMac est tellement beau, que m&#234;me &#233;teint au milieu du salon ce sera une &#339;uvre d'Art :love:

Non non, je vais aller faire un tour, r&#233;fl&#233;chir, attendre de voir cette fameuse mise &#224; jour du Mac mini, pas bon de se d&#233;cider d'un coup de t&#234;te, etc etc...


----------



## paltrow (7 Août 2007)

hé hé bon j'ai suivi vite fait, et je trouve le nouveau imac plutot jolie mais super fin je trouve !!! j'en reviens pas, bravo apple  

apres la suite ilife 08 me tarde bien aussi tan qu'il sera dans le futur léopard

et la nouvelle mighty mouse ??? pas de photo pas rien à dire   (dsl je savais pas comment tourner ca )


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Ch'tite question , pourquoi ne pas parler de la mise à jour du Macmini , si elle a bien lieu ?
> Ferait il de l'ombre à cette drôle de chose répondant au nom d'Apple TV ?



La réponse vient d'être donnée: une mise-à-jour est disponible sur l'Applestore confused.


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Voilà, comme ca c'est fixé. Pas de tactile pour quelques années encore !



C'était quasi certain.
Ceux qui ont eu l'occasion de travailler sur des écrans tactiles le confirme : c'est pas adapté à un écran droit devant soit : trop fatigant.


----------



## angealexiel (7 Août 2007)

pas d'accrod je trouve que vista et tiger bouffe beaucoup de ram, moi 2 go c'est le minimum sur les deux OS , 3 c'est mieux... lol

je pense que la bande noire, c'est surtout pour donner un coté iphone a l'imac, esperant comme cela faire switcher les iphone users vers l'imac qui entre dans la gamme pro mais avec un coté iphone que les autres modeles n'ont pas.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

http://www.apple.com/imac/
On y voit le nouveau clavier
Il y a toujours un pavé numérique!


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Y'a une nouvelle souris ?


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Steve nous a fait 'fantasmer' sur le multitouch avec l'iPhone ... Et il enlève le pavé numérique ( et la pomme ) du clavier !!!


----------



## bill clinton (7 Août 2007)

photo du nouvel iMac... alors des commentaires ??? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanloyola/1041436361/


Bill


----------



## Velvar (7 Août 2007)

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

J'y comprends de moins en moins 
Il nous montre des produits différents de ceux qui seront vendus ?


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

One more thing ......


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Surtout l&#224; : http://www.apple.com/imac/design.html


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> photo du nouvel iMac... alors des commentaires ???
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanloyola/1041436361/
> 
> ...



La souris n'est plus du tout assortie avec l'iMac et son clavier tout alu.

A quand une souris en alu brossé ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> photo du nouvel iMac... alors des commentaires ???
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanloyola/1041436361/
> 
> ...



Je le trouve splendide !
Si ce n'avait été "qu'un écran", j'aurais été déçu, là, je suis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Apple store ouvert


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Steve nous a fait 'fantasmer' sur le multitouch avec l'iPhone ... Et il enlève le pavé numérique ( et la pomme ) du clavier !!!



mais non...


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Voilà, comme ca c'est fixé. Pas de tactile pour quelques années encore !



3 mois avant de lancer l'ipod "vidéo" steve disait "pas de vidéo dans mon ipod"... alors maintenant on s'est habitué à ses mensonges....

donc pourquoi pas d'ici un an un nouveau produit (puisqu'il a été évoqué une nouvelle gamme récemment) avec du multitouch intégré...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Moi c'est le clavier qui me fait un peu peur. On va s'exploser le bout des doigts avec ce machin. A voir à l'usage...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Claviers dispos, superbe !


----------



## paltrow (7 Août 2007)

ah ok pas de nouvelle sourie dommage

au fait vous avez dit que si jobs avais 2 mac ct au cas d'un plantage, vous croyez que notre cher bill en avais combien de pc lorsqu'il a présenté vista ?


----------



## gwena (7 Août 2007)

le store a explos&#233; lol
Did not receive any response from application. It is possible that the application does not exist, or that the requested url is incorrect.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Je sens que tout &#231;a risque quand meme de finir au moins en achat de clavier, l'est vraiment trop beau....


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Nos 3 amis :


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

J'adore cette photo;


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un &#224; reussi &#224; voir les specifications des nouveaux Mac Mini ?


----------



## Velvar (7 Août 2007)

crash de l'apple store, je confirme.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

gwena a dit:


> le store a explosé lol
> Did not receive any response from application. It is possible that the application does not exist, or that the requested url is incorrect.



C'est guiguilap qui passe ses nouvelles commandes. Attendez 2 heures...


----------



## patrickz (7 Août 2007)

finakement y a buen une pomme sur la face arrière


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Apple store France identique a la version US !! enfin !!!!


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est guiguilap qui passe ses nouvelles commandes. Attendez 2 heures...



la banque de france a sauté aussi...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est guiguilap qui passe ses nouvelles commandes. Attendez 2 heures...



Ca va pas tarder


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

vous avez vu le nouveau bouton "power" sur le coté des clavier... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Reylius (7 Août 2007)

Miam la version &#224; 2.299$ de l'iMac


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Août 2007)

Beurk la bande noire... Beurk Beurk... Qu'elle idée d'aller foutre une bande noire autour de l'écran. Ils se prennent pour HP :mouais: 
Dommage, le reste était parfait, mais la bande noire je la trouve complètement... comment dire... mochissime :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## patrickz (7 Août 2007)

ya bien une webcam aussi
http://images.apple.com/imac/images/gallery/detail_4_20070807.jpg


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Stores referm&#233;s  J'ai tout fait sauter


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Apple Store refermé :mouais: ???


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

le mac mini reste cher pour ce que c'est je trouve...dommage...
rahh, globalement super decu de cette keynote moi...


----------



## fwedo (7 Août 2007)

c'est le one more thing, steeve est revenu dans la salle...

pareil, pas fan des bandes noires....


----------



## patrickz (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Stores refermés  J'ai tout fait sauter


ils avaient oublié la maj du mac mini


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Août 2007)

*Did not receive any response from application. It is possible that the application does not exist, or that the requested url is incorrect.

:hein:
*


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Enfait, c'ets le clavier sans fils qui a pas de pav&#233; ,num&#233;rique...


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Apple Store refermé :mouais: ???



One More Thing ^^


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Beurk la bande noire... Beurk Beurk... Qu'elle idée d'aller foutre une bande noire autour de l'écran. Ils se prennent pour HP :mouais:
> Dommage, le reste était parfait, mais la bande noire je la trouve complètement... comment dire... mochissime :afraid: :afraid:



Comme quoi les goûts... 
Autant sur les iMac G5 et Intel 17', je trouvais la bande blanche du dessous trop importante, (c'était ok sur le 20 et 24 ') autant sur le nouveau, je ne trouve rien à redire.
Superbe.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

> In the box
> iMac
> Apple Keyboard
> Mighty Mouse
> ...



Si c'est pas la classe!
Un iTissu pour nettoyer l'écran


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Beurk la bande noire... Beurk Beurk... Qu'elle idée d'aller foutre une bande noire autour de l'écran. Ils se prennent pour HP :mouais:
> Dommage, le reste était parfait, mais la bande noire je la trouve complètement... comment dire... mochissime :afraid: :afraid:



Idem pour la pomme noire sur la face avant de l'iMac.

Et vous avez remarqué que le clavier sans fil ne dispose pas de pavé numérique !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Apple Store refermé :mouais: ???



ben oui ils tournent sur macmini


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> Idem pour la pomme noire sur la face avant de l'iMac.
> 
> Et vous avez remarqu&#233; que le clavier sans fil ne dispose pas de pav&#233; num&#233;rique !



Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit   Le fake etait donc pas un fak" !


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un peut me rassurer quant à une mise à jour prochaine du mac pro ... 
Pitié , dite moi que ça va évolué quand même ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> Idem pour la pomme noire sur la face avant de l'iMac.
> 
> Et vous avez remarqué que le clavier sans fil ne dispose pas de pavé numérique !



Tant mieux j'ai horreur des clavier et souris sans fil.


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Apple Store refermé :mouais: ???



Ils décollent les bandes noires :mouais:


----------



## polobook (7 Août 2007)

Ils me font limite jouir. 
Le clavier est magnifique, avec les deux ports USB sur les côtés, les touches dashboard et exposé... ainsi que les touches de commande d'itunes. GAVAGE. 
Et que dire de l'iMac, il est tellement plat ! Mais comment font-ils ? Les autres fabriquants de PC devraient se poser des questions. Je crois que la croissance exceptionnelle actuelle de Apple ne peut que progresser encore, vu la chute des prix de l'iMac et le MacMini... 
Ca, c'est fat.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

en fin d'année il a dit je crois


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut me rassurer quant à une mise à jour prochaine du mac pro ...
> Pitié , dite moi que ça va évolué quand même ...



Je consulte ma boule de cristal et je te recontacte....:rateau:


----------



## Orphanis (7 Août 2007)

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis l'actualit&#233; de l'Imac, je lis religieusement le d&#233;compte d'Imac In Touch et les interventions  patientes de Bompi....et je dois avouer que je suis d&#233;&#231;u. 
Si les performances techniques sont tr&#232;s appr&#233;ciables et que la nouvelle entr&#233;e de gamme est richement dot&#233;e, je trouve que cette machine est esth&#233;tiquement troublante. 
Il me semble que ce qui faisait en partie le succ&#233;s de  l'Imac c'&#233;tait la coh&#233;rance esth&#233;tique dont il se pr&#233;valait, tout &#233;tait assorti du clavier &#224; la bo&#238;te. Et l&#224; que nous livre-t-on, un "truc" gris, balafr&#233; de noir avec un clavier &#224; touche blanche...Les designeurs de Sony peuvent sabrer le champagne... 

Cordialement


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Ils d&#233;collent les bandes noires :mouais:



:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Enfait, c'ets le clavier sans fils qui a pas de pavé ,numérique...


Faut vraiment que t'arrêtes la picole 
Nouveau clavier.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut me rassurer quant à une mise à jour prochaine du mac pro ...
> Pitié , dite moi que ça va évolué quand même ...




arfff 

Il faut répartir les sorties.


----------



## john la truffe (7 Août 2007)

Bien ridicule , j'aimerais bien switcher mais cote configuration ca reste cheap :/, pas de quad core alors que les prix sont extrement bas, la carte graphique bas de gamme deja dépassé et le 1Go de ram dans la configuration basique ( pour les joueurs les MACs ne seront pas une alternative avant longtemps ?), ils auraient pu mettre a jour les mac pro aussi parce que la 7300GT en config de base ca craint


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Août 2007)

J'aime pas la bande noire mais il est quand m&#234;me mille fois plus sexy que tous les PC de la plan&#232;te...
Note pour ce soir : trouver une super bonne excuse pour claquer 2000 &#8364; alors que le PC de la maison tourne encore comme une horloge.
Note n&#176; 2 : tiens une bouteille de Coca pleine pos&#233;e juste au dessus du PC... 

Orphanis, je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que le design fout le camp (ma premi&#232;re r&#233;action m'a fait pens&#233; aux vaines tentatives d'HP pour faire des trucs design).


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Je crois qu'on a compris  Mais as tu regard&#233; la version fran&#231;aise  ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

bonjour troll


----------



## patrickz (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Faut vraiment que t'arrêtes la picole
> Nouveau clavier.
> 
> @+
> iota



oui mais là y a un fil


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

john la truffe a dit:


> Bien ridicule , j'aimerais bien switcher mais cote configuration ca reste cheap :/, pas de quad core alors que les prix sont extrement bas, la carte graphique bas de gamme deja dépassé et le 1Go de ram dans la configuration basique ( pour les joueurs les MACs ne seront pas une alternative avant longtemps ?), ils auraient pu mettre a jour les mac pro aussi parce que la 7300GT en config de base ca craint



Bah achète un Dell XPS, Apple les recommande sur son site.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Personne a encore trouv&#233; la photo d'un azerty


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Beurk la bande noire... Beurk Beurk... Qu'elle idée d'aller foutre une bande noire autour de l'écran. Ils se prennent pour HP :mouais:
> Dommage, le reste était parfait, mais la bande noire je la trouve complètement... comment dire... mochissime



Ben tu vois, moi je trouve que cela donne un coté "Pro" à ces chouette machines que sont les iMac  !

Enfin, bon... Moi se qu'il me fallait, c'était une mise à jour du Mini (OK !), et de nouveaux écran (pas OK).

Je vais donc acheter du Samsung:
http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/5727

@+


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

Perso , je vois pas trop l'intérêt de cette bande noire : elle me laisse perplexe .
J'ai l'impression que c'est un choix qui n'est pas tranché .
Soit l'iMac devient Noir , comme l'iPod , soit il garde son blanc iMaculé  .
Mais là , franchement , ça fait vraiment " j'innove sans trop me mouiller " ...
Déjà l'iTunisation du Finder me plaisait pas trop ... ben alors là , bofbof ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> J'aime pas la bande noire mais il est quand même mille fois plus sexy que tous les PC de la planète...
> Note pour ce soir : trouver une super bonne excuse pour claquer 2000  alors que le PC de la maison tourne encore comme une horloge.
> Note n° 2 : tiens une bouteille de Coca pleine posée juste au dessus du PC...




Note n°3 : Oups... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

john la truffe a dit:


> Bien ridicule , j'aimerais bien switcher mais cote configuration ca reste cheap :/, pas de quad core alors que les prix sont extrement bas, la carte graphique bas de gamme deja dépassé et le 1Go de ram dans la configuration basique ( pour les joueurs les MACs ne seront pas une alternative avant longtemps ?), ils auraient pu mettre a jour les mac pro aussi parce que la 7300GT en config de base ca craint



hhéhéhhéhéhhéhéhéhhéhhéhé va y en Dell !


----------



## erx (7 Août 2007)

Dommage que ce soit des radeon 2600 pro et pas des 8600m gt comme dans les macbook pro ....


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Je vais donc acheter du Samsung:
> http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/5727
> 
> @+




Miam miam, ça ma donné envie de faire caca.


----------



## fwedo (7 Août 2007)

patrickz a dit:


> oui mais là y a un fil



oui, il a raison pas de clavier numérique sur le sans fil...

http://www.apple.com/keyboard/


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut me rassurer quant à une mise à jour prochaine du mac pro ...
> Pitié , dite moi que ça va évolué quand même ...



ça va évoluer


----------



## polobook (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> J'aime pas la bande noire mais il est quand même mille fois plus sexy que tous les PC de la planète...
> Note pour ce soir : trouver une super bonne excuse pour claquer 2000  alors que le PC de la maison tourne encore comme une horloge.
> Note n° 2 : tiens une bouteille de Coca pleine posée juste au dessus du PC...



Moi j'ai un Macbook customisé, j'ai pas besoin d'un mac de bureau, mais là... Après on s'étonne qu'il y en ai qui raquettes des ptites vieilles. Certains sont addict à la drogue, d'autre à l'alcool. D'autres aux macs... et à l'acool aussi...


----------



## john la truffe (7 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Bah achète un Dell XPS, Apple les recommande sur son site.


Ouai enfin fournir une 7300GT pour des pros arf, il pourrait mettre genre une Quadro FX 560 des trucs comme ca et a quand ils proposent les 8800 au fait?


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

patrickz a dit:


> oui mais là y a un fil


OK, j'avais compris l'inverse (pas de pavé numérique sur le clavier avec fil ).

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Je vous préviens, comme à chaque Keynote, j'ai ouvert ma bouteille de vin !
Sauf que là, dans l'excitation, je l'a&i terminé en 15 minutes, faudoncpasvenircritiquermafuturemachinesouspeinedecoupdeboulerougerétroactif !


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2007)

le nouveau clavier ne va plus bloquer, chouette


----------



## lifenight (7 Août 2007)

La bande noire, ... c'est pour la symbiose avec léopard


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

john la truffe a dit:


> Ouai enfin fournir une 7300GT pour des pros arf, il pourrait mettre genre une Quadro FX 560 des trucs comme ca et a quand ils proposent les 8800 au fait?



Mais apparement l'objectif d'Apple est de faire fuir les pros


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> OK, j'avais compris l'inverse (pas de pavé numérique sur le clavier avec fil ).
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est la seul critique par rapport à cette keynote, pourquoi pas de pavé numérique sur la version sans fils vu que c'est possible actuellement.


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Note n° 2 : tiens une bouteille de Coca pleine posée juste au dessus du PC...



Le fameux coup du bonbon Mentos


----------



## fwedo (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est la seul critique par rapport à cette keynote, pourquoi pas de pavé numérique sur la version sans fils vu que c'est possible actuellement.



pour que ca tienne dans mon sac !! non franchement le p'tit clavier portable en alu, il tue


----------



## erx (7 Août 2007)

C'est obligatoire l'écran glossy  ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est la seul critique par rapport à cette keynote, pourquoi pas de pavé numérique sur la version sans fils vu que c'est possible actuellement.



C'ets vrai que c'est quand même un handicap, et le clavier doit etre vraiment pas large  
Je suis presque à me demander pourquoi pas prendre un avec fil pour remplacer le sans fils


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

fwedo a dit:


> pour que ca tienne dans mon sac !! non franchement le p'tit clavier portable en alu, il tue



Il y a peut-être les deux options, avec et sans pavé numérique. (en sans bluethoot.)


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

putainnnnnnn !!! ils ont viré @ sur la touche 2 !! alors que justement c'était plutot pratique d'avoir une touche "dédiée" !!!

bandes d'enfoiré !!!!


(pour la bande noire, arretez !!! les gouts sont persos !!! et faites vous à l'idée que ça suit quand meme une certaine logique, très "iphonesque" cet imac !!! vivement la répercusion sur les portables, parce que meme si leur design est toujours aussi sublime (la preuve d'un design réussi : indémodable), il commence à dater et à voir le nouvel imac ça donne envie !)

il fait quand meme plus pro et carément moins cheap je trouve (parce que le plastique blanc c'est beau mais on s'en lasse vite quand meme)


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

le store fr est toujours fermé bordel!!!!


----------



## patrickz (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Miam miam, ça ma donné envie de faire caca.





Foguenne a dit:


> Je vous préviens, comme à chaque Keynote, j'ai ouvert ma bouteille de vin !


quand la nature reprend ses droits


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

ptain tu couche l'iMac et tu te fais de ces raiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiils de coke dessus : super bien pens&#233; y en reste pas dans les bords


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> le store fr est toujours fermé bordel!!!!



Même le Us hein   :rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Mais apparement l'objectif d'Apple est de faire fuir les pros



parce que les pros achétent une machine de pro : le mac pro.

imac = grand public


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Miam miam, ça ma donné envie de faire caca.



Hé bin vay y sa soulage toujours 
Mon Samsung arrivera bientôt.

D'autant plus que TOUS les règlages (couleurs, contraste, etc) sont dispo, sur Mac ET Pc.
Ce qu'y n'est pas les cas des écran Apple, ou Dell.

OUI, il faut le savoir, ça !


----------



## fwedo (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il y a peut-être les deux options, avec et sans pavé numérique. (en sans bluethoot.)




à priori, sur le site us, ils ne présente que le "avec fil et pavé" et le "sans fil/sans pavé"
 


http://www.apple.com/keyboard/


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Waou, 79 &#8364; le clavier sans fil, 49 &#8364; avec fil, ces claviers sont magnifiques mais ils le font payer !

Bon pour moi ce sera un de chaque


----------



## paltrow (7 Août 2007)

le seul gros hic des mac, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas évolutif comme les PC (apart mac pro), donc c'est dommage quand meme


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Oui, mais peut etre que sur l'Apple store, on aura des options 

En attendant la r&#233;ouverture


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

paltrow a dit:


> le seul gros hic des mac, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas évolutif comme les PC (apart mac pro), donc c'est dommage quand meme


trouve un pc pareil et évolutif


----------



## eventory (7 Août 2007)

Ouaip...d'ailleurs l'AppleStore Education Belgique est ouvert...Et vous pouvez y trouver plusieurs mod&#232;les (selon la langue), mais toujours sans pav&#233; pour le sans fil!!
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...e_keyboards&wosid=Pe2Ote1JmUN32RpuCcB1D10ahCt
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...m=MB167FN/A&wosid=Pe2Ote1JmUN32RpuCcB1D10ahCt


----------



## littledon (7 Août 2007)

apple store réouvert

mini core2duo, 1G RAM et 80 et 120 Go


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

Mise &#224; jour Mac Mini:
Intel Core 2 Duo 1,83 GHz
1 Go de m&#233;moire
Disque dur de 80 Go1
Combo
Exp&#233;di&#233; sous: sous 24h
Livraison gratuite
Eur 599,00
(Eur 500,84 HT)

Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz
1 Go de m&#233;moire
Disque dur de 120 Go1
SuperDrive
Exp&#233;di&#233; sous: sous 24h
Livraison gratuite
Eur 779,00
(Eur 651,34 HT)


----------



## fwedo (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, mais peut etre que sur l'Apple store, on aura des options
> 
> En attendant la réouverture




oui, bien sur...en alu et blanc ou en alu et noir !


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> parce que les pros achétent une machine de pro : le mac pro.
> 
> imac = grand public



Tu m'excuses mais les pros de la PAO n'ont rien à faire avec les Xeons du MP .


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Miam miam, ça ma donné envie de faire caca.



ce gars là serait pas modo que je crierais à la troll attitude


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Y'a un iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz !!


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

littledon a dit:


> apple store réouvert
> 
> mini core2duo, 1G RAM et 80 et 120 Go



Il est pas réouvert :mouais:


----------



## littledon (7 Août 2007)

EDIT : je dis des betises !!!! rhaa pas lire en diagonale :-/


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Y'a un iMac 2,8 Ghz !!


Je crois que c'est une option du 24' ( à confirmer ) .


----------



## john la truffe (7 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> parce que les pros achétent une machine de pro : le mac pro.
> 
> imac = grand public


C'est ce que je disais, il fournisse des 7300GT a des pros c'est du foutage de gueule lol


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2007)

le seul hic avec les pc, c'est qu'ils sont gros et moche... (et pi ya windows dessus souvent aussi...)


----------



## erx (7 Août 2007)

toujours un combo pour le mac mini entré de gamme et toujours la gma 950 ! 
foutage de gueulle !


----------



## paltrow (7 Août 2007)

d'accord que les pc comme l'imac évolutif ca éxiste pas mais bon, faut faire un choix quoi, et il est fait pour moi, le mac


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

littledon a dit:


> argh 1749  pour le mac 24" avec l'option sans fil souris+clavier
> 
> ils abusent la !!!!!



:mouais: Ben c'est pas cher ... De quoi te plains tu ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> D'autant plus que TOUS les règlages (couleurs, contraste, etc) sont dispo, sur Mac ET Pc.
> Ce qu'y n'est pas les cas des écran Apple, ou Dell.


càd ? j'ai tous les réglages sur l'écran Dell ?


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

Le clavier n'a plus de touche &#171; Pomme &#187; par contre &#171; Command &#187; , &#171; Option &#187; et &#171; Control &#187; sont &#233;crits en toutes lettres.


----------



## littledon (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Il est pas réouvert :mouais:



je suis dessus depuis que j'ai posté


----------



## Bones (7 Août 2007)

erx a dit:


> toujours un combo pour le mac mini entré de gamme et toujours la gma 950 !
> foutage de gueulle !



Ah oui mais attention ... T'as droit à une belle rayure noire design en travers du mac mini !!!  
Faite par Steeve lui même (attentio , il prend pas les chèques barrés pour autant )


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Je crois que c'est une option du 24' ( à confirmer ) .



ouep, et avec un giga de plus de ram avec...


----------



## lifenight (7 Août 2007)

Les nouveaux imacs, iwork et ilife 08 c'est que du bon, puis le mac mini ne meurt pas, ça a été une super keynote !

Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se plaindre, que du contraire :love:


----------



## thecrow (7 Août 2007)

Eh quoi, rien que ça de nouveau...

Pas d'écran, pas de nouveau MacPro.... ils oublient les PRO???

N'empêche que le nouvel Imac est assez réussi... je le trouve pas mal et les prix sont fort intéressant...


----------



## john la truffe (7 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> le seul hic avec les pc, c'est qu'ils sont gros et moche... (et pi ya windows dessus souvent aussi...)


Heu les pc sont pas moches :rateau:, windows est pas un exemple en matiere de securite mais on fait plus de choses sur un pc windows XD


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

erx a dit:


> toujours un combo pour le mac mini entré de gamme et toujours la gma 950 !
> foutage de gueulle !



Ben l'achète pas 
1go C2D 80go, ça me va 
La seule chose qui me retient c'est que je sais pas où le mettre : on devait déménager mais ça se fait pas, alors...:rateau:


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Les nouveaux imacs, iwork et ilife 08 c'est que du bon, puis le mac mini ne meurt pas, ça a été une super keynote !
> 
> Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se plaindre, que du contraire :love:



+1


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> càd ? j'ai tous les réglages sur l'écran Dell ?



Tu veux dire un Dell (récent), sur un Mac, te donne tous les règlages (températures des  couleurs, contrastes, etc )

Du genre celui-ci: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ch&l=fr&s=dhs&cs=chdhs1&sku=59229


----------



## littledon (7 Août 2007)

john la truffe a dit:


> Heu les pc sont pas moches :rateau:, windows est pas un exemple en matiere de securite mais on fait plus de choses sur un pc windows XD



Les possibilités sont infinies
les moyens de les mettre en oeuvre tout autant infinie
concrétiser ce qu'on veut reste anecdotique ( de façon simple, rapide et "tranquille" pour le commun des mortels)


----------



## angealexiel (7 Août 2007)

est ce que le nouveau 24 , core extreme 2,8 ghz aura le nouveau front row qui reprends linterface apple TV, car je sais pas si front row est inclus dans ilife, ou dans leopard?? 
car la beta de leopard la pas, je tourne dessus, et pas de front row du tout....sniff


----------



## huexley (7 Août 2007)

Rhoo Bompi la honte il a dit que le clavier c'était un fake 


Clavier commandé, l'ancien que je déteste se rapproche à grand pas de la poubelle


----------



## erx (7 Août 2007)

Que nous cachent ils encore à ajouter (white) au descriptif des claviers.........


----------



## msinno (7 Août 2007)

ils n'oublient pas les pros, mais le MP a &#233;t&#233; upgrader il y a peu, il ne le font pas toutes les semaines, ce n'est pas Dell, c'est Apple!!!!! et puis dsl, mais cet iMac pourrait betement convenir a un pro... Core 2 Extreme 2.8GHz, 4Go de Ram, 500 Go de HDD... Que demander de plus...  IL y est sublime
des que le store Fr ouvre j'achete...

Edit : OK il est ouvert, flambons....


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Bluetooth ou fialire huexley  ?


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

bon, l'argus va en prendre un coup sur les iMac pr&#233;c&#233;detns et les mac minis je suppose...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Et hop, un iMac 24" &#224; 2,4 GHz avec 2 Go de RAM et un DD de 500 Go :love:

Pour tenir compagnie &#224; mon MacBook Core 2 Duo &#224; 2 GHz, 2 Go de RAM et DD de 250 Go :love:

Je vais faire tr&#244;ner le premier au milieu de mon salon, en guise d'&#339;uvre d'Art technologique 

Non non, je suis pas geek du tout :love: :love: :love:

PS : 5 jours pour la constitution du colis, plus les 3 &#224; 8 jours habituels pour la livraison.


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Quand ces macs seront-ils dispo chez les revendeurs (fnac) ???


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Tu nous fera des photos, hein :love: ?


----------



## polobook (7 Août 2007)

Il va y avoir du clavier bluetooth première génération sur ebay la semaine prochaine !

C'est du bien bon ce soir, un special event gratos comme ça en plein été... Je trouve ca exagéré de dire que l'iMac n'est pas évolutif. On peut au moins changer la RAM !!
Surtout le macbook est le seul portable que je connaisse sur le quel on peut changer si facielement le disque dur interne et la RAM... Donc Apple progresse question évolution, bientot tu pourras ouvrir l'iMac et changer ce que tu veux dedans !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, 750 Go commandé. :love:


----------



## john la truffe (7 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> ils n'oublient pas les pros, mais le MP a été upgrader il y a peu, il ne le font pas toutes les semaines, ce n'est pas Dell, c'est Apple!!!!! et puis dsl, mais cet iMac pourrait betement convenir a un pro... Core 2 Extreme 2.8GHz, 4Go de Ram, 500 Go de HDD... Que demander de plus...  IL y est sublime
> des que le store Fr ouvre j'achete...
> 
> Edit : OK il est ouvert, flambons....


Bah quand tu fais de la 3D avec une 2600 si t'as trop de poly a un moment tu pourras plus bosser XD


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, 750 Go commandé. :love:



Déjà  ? On voudra des photos


----------



## eex (7 Août 2007)

Bon, j'attends la promo mac+ipod, et zou, le 20" du miyeux :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, 750 Go commandé. :love:



Ton môme dans 2 ans va rentrer de la récré avec un notaire


----------



## thecrow (7 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> ils n'oublient pas les pros, mais le MP a été upgrader il y a peu, il ne le font pas toutes les semaines, ce n'est pas Dell, c'est Apple!!!!! et puis dsl, mais cet iMac pourrait betement convenir a un pro... Core 2 Extreme 2.8GHz, 4Go de Ram, 500 Go de HDD... Que demander de plus...  IL y est sublime
> des que le store Fr ouvre j'achete...
> 
> Edit : OK il est ouvert, flambons....




On va pas faire le débat ici, mais tu dis un peu n'importe quoi...

Tu appels ugpgrade "l'option octo à 1400 euros" alors que maintenant quasi toute la gamme a 2Go de ram de base et des meilleurs cartes graphiques et des disques durs plus important?
Ce n'est pas une mise à jour apporter au MP mais simplement une option ajouté à celui-ci...
Idem pour les ACD... ils attendent quoi?

Je conçois tout à fait qu'un PRO achete un Imac, mais celui qui veut le faire évoluer comme le MacPro va avoir du mal... il ne faut pas oublier tout ça... 

Et puis, perso j'ai déjà mon MacPro, mais je connais des gens qui l'attendent et c'est dommage... mais bon comme j'ai dit c'est un autre débat...

En attendant, l'Imac tel qu'il est la est vraiment parfait... Mais j'ai besoin d'un nouveau portable pas d'un fixe


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Les cr&#233;ateurs de l'ipod avait cr&#233;e le iMac
Les cr&#233;ateurs de l'iPhone ont cr&#233;e le nouvel iMac

Logique.

L'arobase est sur le touche 2 sur la version qwerty, attendons de voir l'azerty (pas de &#233; en anglais)

Sinon, ben j'attends aussi de voir le clavier BT avec pav&#233; num&#233;rique, quand m&#234;me, si on  se dit que les claviers BT sont plus pour les portables, d'acord mais sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique ca sert &#224; rien d'acheter un clavier suppl&#233;mentaire, si ? :mouais:

Bon, grosse deception, plus de pomme sur le clavier et ca c'etait mythique quand m&#234;me.. 

Bon ben je vais commencer &#224; refaire ma page "Raccourcis clavier" sur rhinos...

Sinon le iMac est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant, j'ai h&#226;te de le voir en vrai.

Foguenne, je peux passer quand ?


----------



## thecrow (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, 750 Go commandé. :love:



le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que c'est une jolie configuration... j'attends les photos avec impatiente


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ton môme dans 2 ans va rentrer de la récré avec un notaire



héhé, et je vais demandé le même au boulot. 

(Mon iMac G5 20' est déjà réservé par un acheteur depuis 6 mois, ça rend l'achat plus facile.  )

Et puis Aperture ne tourne pas sur mon G5    (au cas ou ma compagne lirait c'est ligne.  )


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

Je viens de prendre iWork et iLive &#224; part, &#231;a ira plus vite.
Pour l'iMac , j'ai pris un clavier avec file alors que j'avais un bluethoot, je trouve &#231;a d&#233;bile de ne pas metre le pav&#233; num&#233;rique sur le bluethoot.


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Et hop, un iMac 24" à 2,4 GHz avec 2 Go de RAM et un DD de 500 Go :love:
> 
> Pour tenir compagnie à mon MacBook Core 2 Duo à 2 GHz, 2 Go de RAM et DD de 250 Go :love:
> 
> ...


tu as rajouté 1 go et de la memoire disque et ca reste a 5 jours pour l'expedition car moi ca passe a 3-5 weeks


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Août 2007)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de version démo d'iWork... J'ai du boulot au chaud sur Excel ce soir, mais là bof, j'ai plus trop envie d'utiliser la moulinette à Microsoft... Il a l'air bien sexy aussi ce Numbers... Bref c'était une Keynote bien sexy... (sauf les bandes noires :rateau: )...


----------



## Crunch Crunch (7 Août 2007)

Après une visite des "Galeries" Apple, je confirme. 
Cet iMac et SUPERBE !

Cette bande noir me rappelle les MacPlus, et autre MacClassic 
Je n'en ai pas besoin. Mais juste pour le design, dans 5 ans, en occasion, peut-être en achèterais-je un !

Trop merveilleux !!!


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de prendre iWork et iLive &#224; part, &#231;a ira plus vite.
> Pour l'iMac , j'ai pris un clavier avec file alors que j'avais un bluethoot, je trouve &#231;a d&#233;bile de ne pas metre le pav&#233; num&#233;rique sur le bluethoot.



qu'on m'explique pourquoi les BT sont priv&#233;s de pav&#233; num :mouais:

Allez y molo sur la ram, je vous rappelle que pour 13&#224; eurso on peut avaoir une barette de 2go et passer donc &#224; 3 go de ram


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

(Mode _non, rien de rien, non je ne regrette rien_)

Le Macbook est encore sens&#233; etre fourni avec iLife '06, rat&#233;, spa ce soir qu'il y a aura des pendaisons chez les utilisateurs de Macbook


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de version démo d'iWork... J'ai du boulot au chaud sur Excel ce soir, mais là bof, j'ai plus trop envie d'utiliser la moulinette à Microsoft... Il a l'air bien sexy aussi ce Numbers... Bref c'était une Keynote bien sexy... (sauf les bandes noires :rateau: )...



Pages et Keynote mon permis de changer de profession a un moment ou c'était nécessaire. 
Ça peut sembler être une blague mais c'est la réalité.
Pour 79 , ça vaut la peine.


----------



## thecrow (7 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> qu'on m'explique pourquoi les BT sont privés de pavé num :mouais:



J'ai pas compris non plus et je trouve ça un peu bizzard et pas très beau, l'autre est plus joli


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

y'a une ******* dans le potage seule le store fr est ouvert tout les autres fermé


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

DES USB 2.0 sur le clavier, ca fait plaisir ca


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> J'ai pas compris non plus et je trouve ça un peu bizzard et pas très beau, l'autre est plus joli



J'imagine que l'idée c'est de mettre un petit clavier sur ses genoux, les doigts de pieds en éventail sur le bureau... Mais du coup le clavier m'a l'air un peu étroit pour tenir sur les genoux justement :mouais:


----------



## thecrow (7 Août 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> J'imagine que l'idée c'est de mettre un petit clavier sur ses genoux, les doigts de pieds en éventail sur le bureau... Mais du coup le clavier m'a l'air un peu étroit pour tenir sur les genoux justement :mouais:



mwai si c'était l'idée d'apple je pense pas que se soit la meilleure... perso je suis pas convaincu par ce mini clavier...


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> qu'on m'explique pourquoi les BT sont priv&#233;s de pav&#233; num :mouais:
> 
> Allez y molo sur la ram, je vous rappelle que pour 13&#224; eurso on peut avaoir une barette de 2go et passer donc &#224; 3 go de ram


bah je trouve ca pas mal si t dans ton lit, c'est moins encombrant! idem pourdans le salon... c'est top je trouve...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Et puis les 3 &#224; 5 semaines c'est abus&#233; !


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> y'a une ******* dans le potage seule le store fr est ouvert tout les autres fermé


ah les s*****, c'est les autres qui auront le vrai "nouvel imac"


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

Store Américain fermé :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Sortie d'un nouvel iPod surprise


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2007)

C'est le "One More Thing!"


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Allez y molo sur la ram, je vous rappelle que pour 13&#224; eurso on peut avaoir une barette de 2go et passer donc &#224; 3 go de ram



C'est d'office 2 Go sur le 2,8 Ghz si non j'aurais laiss&#233; 1Go et command&#233; 2 barrette de 2Go chez Crucial.

J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; passer sur un MacPro mais pour mon usage, je pr&#233;f&#232;re changer d'iMac tous les 2 ans que d'avoir un MacPro + &#233;cran pour le double du prix et que je "devrais" donc garder 4 ans.

Je ne suis pas joueur, pour Aperture, FCE, Photoshop, etc, etc, on ne me fera pas croire qu'un iMac n'est pas suffisant.
D'ailleurs, &#224; part pour Aperture, mon iMac G5 2,1 Ghz, s'en sort tr&#232;s bien. 
(Bien que je vois la diff&#233;rence avec mon MacBook Pro 2,33 qui est bien plus performant.)


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

Ils n'ont pas tout changé sur le site Français.

Ça fait désordre.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

C'est toujous comme &#231;a, y'a toujours un train de retard


----------



## polobook (7 Août 2007)

Ce qui est cool c'est que les modèles à 1go de ram ont une seule barrete de 1go donc un slot vide... Vu le prix de la ram, c'est pas plus mal qu'ils n'aient que 1go de ram mais dans un seul slot, pour 40 de plus, ca fait 2go...  !

Dommage que le clavier n'ait plus de touche dédiée à : @...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> tu as rajouté 1 go et de la memoire disque et ca reste a 5 jours pour l'expedition car moi ca passe a 3-5 weeks



Non, j'ai bien regardé ce que cela donnait au niveau délais, malgré mes doigts tremblants d'émotion (bon Ok, j'en rajoute un peu au niveau mégalo, mais c'est pas tous les jours que l'on se paye une machine pareille ! :love: )

J'ai ceci sur mon bon de commande :

Délai estimé d'expédition: 14 Aou, 2007 

Délai estimé de livraison: 17 Aou, 2007 - 20 Aou, 2007

Tu es sûr que tu as pas sélectionné 4 Go de RAM direct ?  C'est une option à 700 ou 800 , lit bien avant de cliquer sur "Commander" !


----------



## thejampot (7 Août 2007)

Bon ben et ou est ce quon peux voir le Keynote??

merci


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

polobook a dit:


> Dommage que le clavier n'ait plus de touche dédiée à : @...



La touche dédiée à l'arobase est une spécificité du clavier azerty. Su le qwerty, c'est au dessus de la touche 2.


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

polobook a dit:


> Dommage que le clavier n'ait plus de touche dédiée à : @...




comment t'as vu ça toi?  une de mes touches favorites...j'ai si peu d'amis


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

polobook a dit:


> Dommage que le clavier n'ait plus de touche d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; : @...



Comme dit de nombreuses fois, c'est une sp&#233;cificit&#233; du clavier am&#233;ricain, nous on aura "notre" touche au bon endroit 

_Edit_ : grill&#233; par yzykom :rateau:


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu es sûr que tu as pas sélectionné 4 Go de RAM direct ?  C'est une option à 700 ou 800 , lit bien avant de cliquer sur "Commander" !


lol oui 
par contre je pense prendre le 24" a 2,4ghz mais avec 1 go car j'ai une barette de 2 go et une de 1 go dans mon imac actuel derniere rev septembre 2006 et j'aimerai bien la recup pour la mettre dedans c'est possible non?
c'est toujours de la sdram ddr2 pc2-5300 donc c'est bon non????
je voudrai pas faire de connerie je tremble un peu aussi


----------



## PER180H (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de prendre iWork et iLive à part, ça ira plus vite.
> Pour l'iMac , j'ai pris un clavier avec file alors que j'avais un bluethoot, je trouve ça débile de ne pas metre le pavé numérique sur le bluethoot.



on voit l'effet du vin  

Bon, moi j'ai regardé les nouveautés iWork : c'est ter-rible!!!  
Les nouveaux effets dans keynote, l'alpha instantané, Numbers...


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

Quand le mac mini dispo a la fnac (et est ce qu'il sera dispo avec ilife 08) ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

On peut pas savoir


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

L idee du clavier sans fil plus restreint me parait pas deconnante pour celui qui utilise a la fois un fixe et un portable ... le meme clavier pour les 2...  encombrement restreint donc portabilite maximale...

En plus, vu comme sont configures les claviers standards US... ils ont pas pas besoin d utiliser les touches shift ou caps lock pour acceder aux chiffres...

l abandon du pave numerique peut simplement trouver une origine dans ces deux faits


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Quand le mac mini dispo a la fnac (et est ce qu'il sera dispo avec ilife 08) ?



Il sera dispo d'ici 3 jours à 3 mois, tout dépend si c'est l'Apple Shop à Paris à la Fnac Digitale, ou les nouveautés devraient arriver bien vite, ou si c'est un Fnac toute pourrie comme celle d'Angers ou de Lyon, ou dans 3 mois on aura encore l'ancienne génération en train de prendre la poussière.

Je tape pas sur celle de Clermont-Ferrand, au moins là y'a le seul vendeur Fnac de France qui soit compétent, ça mérite des encouragements !


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

Il calme sa maman l'iMac 20" a 1199 &#8364;


----------



## lianis (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il sera dispo d'ici 3 jours à 3 mois, tout dépend si c'est l'Apple Shop à Paris à la Fnac Digitale, ou les nouveautés devraient arriver bien vite, ou si c'est un Fnac toute pourrie comme celle d'Angers ou de Lyon, ou dans 3 mois on aura encore l'ancienne génération en train de prendre la poussière.
> 
> Je tape pas sur celle de Clermont-Ferrand, au moins là y'a le seul vendeur Fnac de France qui soit compétent, ça mérite des encouragements !



Et une du gout de grenoble ?


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il calme sa maman l'iMac 20" a 1199 



Va y, lance toi StJohnPerse, boude pas ton plaisir


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

Off Topic
+1 pour le vendeur de la FNAC de clermont, quand jy suis passe pour l Ibook G4 et un Ipod Video il ma meme fait la reduc adherent sur les produits pas censes y avoir droit (jimagine quil ne vend pas pour plus de 1700euros de matos Apple tous les jours... sans avoir a convaincre le client en plus lol
fin du off topic


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, 750 Go commandé. :love:





J'étais sûr


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Va y, lance toi StJohnPerse, boude pas ton plaisir



A quoi sert un autre mac quand on a déjà un mac


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

Alu + verre : &#231;a signifie qu'il y a une vraie vitre devant l'&#233;cran. &#192; mon avis, il doit &#234;tre encore plus beau en vrai.

Par contre, en ce qui me concerne, l'achat attendra Leopard.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Moi je suis quand m&#234;me super d&#233;&#231;u par l'absence duepav&#233; num&#233;rique sur le clavier bluetooth


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je suis quand même super déçu par l'absence duepavé numérique sur le clavier bluetooth



A la manière d'un portable


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> A la manière d'un portable



Ouais donc ca sert à rien :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Quand le mac mini dispo a la fnac (et est ce qu'il sera dispo avec ilife 08) ?



Pour celle qui sont encore ouverte, c'est dispo dés maintenant. par contre, dépêche toi, ils enlèvent tout des rayons dés demain 10 heure pour écouler les anciens stock auprès des pigeons.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> A quoi sert un autre mac quand on a déjà un mac



Et bien, si tu les synchronise bien, ils peuvent te chanter "Bon anniversaire" tout les deux en curs, et le bon jour. Cool, non ?

Sinon c'est vrai je ne vois pas trop d'autres utilités


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

aie le glossy
http://www.macosx86.net/News/4263


par contre je pense prendre le 24" a 2,4ghz mais avec 1 go car j'ai une barette de 2 go et une de 1 go dans mon imac actuel derniere rev septembre 2006 et j'aimerai bien la recup pour la mettre dedans c'est possible non?
c'est toujours de la sdram ddr2 pc2-5300 donc c'est bon non????
je voudrai pas faire de connerie je tremble un peu aussi


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je suis quand m&#234;me super d&#233;&#231;u par l'absence duepav&#233; num&#233;rique sur le clavier bluetooth





StJohnPerse a dit:


> A la mani&#232;re d'un portable



Disons que c'eut &#233;t&#233; bien d'avoir le choix. Enfin, je parle pour les autres : je pr&#233;f&#232;re les filaires et leurs prises usb.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais donc ca sert à rien :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



en même temps après l'avoir acheté il ne te reste d'indispensable que "0" "." et "-"


----------



## paltrow (7 Août 2007)

le bouton pour allumer le mac est mal foutu derriere je trouve il aurais été mieu devant mais bon


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est pas faux, une pomme-bouton :love: !


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Et bien, si tu les synchronise bien, ils peuvent te chanter "Bon anniversaire" tout les deux en curs, et le bon jour. Cool, non ?
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai je ne vois pas trop d'autres utilités



Quand tu es un pro qui a besoin d'un portable et d'un fixe , je comprend mais la


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> aie le glossy
> http://www.macosx86.net/News/4263



Ça fait peur, effectivement ! Heureusement que je suis un hermite qui vit dans le noir toute la journée :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:




eyescarz a dit:


> j'ai une barette de 2 go et une de 1 go dans mon imac actuel derniere rev septembre 2006 et j'aimerai bien la recup pour la mettre dedans c'est possible non?
> c'est toujours de la sdram ddr2 pc2-5300 donc c'est bon non????



Ah désolé de pas t'avoir répondu plus haut, mais c'est oui, jette un coup d'il sur les spécifications de l'iMac actuel, c'est la même RAM :

667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300)

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html

Tu peux toujours avoir des problèmes, par exemple avec de la RAM "no name", mais c'est imprévisible.


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ça fait peur, effectivement ! Heureusement que je suis un hermite qui vit dans le noir toute la journée :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci pour ta reponse et desolé d'avoir insister:rose:


----------



## frolick10 (7 Août 2007)

Fougenne et les autres acheteurs de ce nouvel imac, faudra nous dire s'il y a un ticket pour Leopard... offert

perso, je me retiens / imac 24" et commande ilife et iwork... 

et je vais repartir en croisade pour que mes amis passent au mac !


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quand tu es un pro qui a besoin d'un portable et d'un fixe , je comprend mais la



Ah, seconde utilité d'une deuxième machine, permettre aux Amateurs de se considérer comme des Pros !! 

Cool  

PS : je suis un vrai Pro mais c'est hors charte de dire de quoi


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

J'ai suivi avec attention cette keynote

Je n'attendais que le nouvel Imac, et Steeve l'a évoqué dès les premières minutes donc ravis.
Niveau design, c'est vrai que durant les premiers instants je ne l'ai pas trouvé très beau ni inovant. Comme je ne sais plus qui le disait tout à l'heure, l'imac G5 était très harmonieux, on peut ne pas aimer le blanc laqué mais tout était en harmonie, le contours, le dos, le clavier et la souris, là....du noir, de l'alu et du blanc avec les touches du clavier et de la souris.....
Niveau performances, je suis ravis ( un peu déçu par le 1Go de RAM tout de même) 

MAIS finalement plus je le regarde plus je le trouve beau....a voir en vrai donc...(dès que la fnac Toulouse ou apple l'aura recu)

Par contre, j'ai quelques questions :

Steeve n'a pas évoqué de bon de reduction  ou autre pour le passage sous leopard...donc , on aura droit à payer plein pot selon vous?

Peut on noter une grosse différence de performances en C2D 2,4Ghz et un C2E 2,8Ghz?

Est-il difficile de trouver des barrettes de mémoires vive compatibles apple et fiables surtout? ( J'ai entendu parler de crucial tout à l'heure....)

Je ne l'ai jamais fait donc je me pose cette question (surement bête mais bon) la fnac peut-elle créer une config spécifique comme sur le site d'apple et passer commande auprès d'eux? 


Merci de vos réponses à venir


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

le store us est toujours ferm&#233;, ca va faire un bout de temps, et c'est la troisieme fois ce soir...mysterieux...edit: ca vient de r&#233;ouvrir

ca m'&#233;tonnerai de voir un coupon pour leopard...

pour la ram, y'en a de compatibles un peu partout et fiable...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Fougenne et les autres acheteurs de ce nouvel imac, faudra nous dire s'il y a un ticket pour Leopard... offert
> 
> perso, je me retiens / imac 24" et commande ilife et iwork...
> 
> et je vais repartir en croisade pour que mes amis passent au mac !



Je suis certain qu'il n'y en aura pas, il l'aurait annoncé si il y avait eu un upgrade "préférentiel".


----------



## le baron du 31 (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> J'ai suivi avec attention cette keynote
> 
> Je n'attendais que le nouvel Imac, et Steeve l'a évoqué dès les premières minutes donc ravis.
> Niveau design, c'est vrai que durant les premiers instants je ne l'ai pas trouvé très beau ni inovant. Comme je ne sais plus qui le disait tout à l'heure, l'imac G5 était très harmonieux, on peut ne pas aimer le blanc laqué mais tout était en harmonie, le contours, le dos, le clavier et la souris, là....du noir, de l'alu et du blanc avec les touches du clavier et de la souris.....
> ...


je suis parfaitement de ton avis.pour les proc je pense pas comme tu viens de toulouse tu dois connaitre iconcept?moi la derniere fois que j'y ete alle il m'avait dit que a l'epoque il y avait à.2 ghz d'ecard donc rien la c'est pareil.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2007)

Pour ma part j'attends octobre et la sortie de Leopard. Pas press&#233;e... (quoique... )


----------



## frolick10 (7 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je suis certain qu'il n'y en aura pas, il l'aurait annonc&#233; si il y avait eu un upgrade "pr&#233;f&#233;rentiel".



Bon &#231;a fait un argument de moins pour faire switcher avant la sortie de Leopard... :rateau:

Reste les nouveaux iwork (tableur, pages avec option "word") et ilife ...


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Mise &#224; jour &#224; l'instant de Front Row, pour une meilleure compatibilit&#233; avec Front Row.
Z'amusent pas le terrain, iLife '08 est dispo depuis meme pas deux heures et d&#233;j&#224; des majs des applis actuelles pour accueillir les nouveaux logiciels !!


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Steeve n'a pas évoqué de bon de reduction  ou autre pour le passage sous leopard...donc , on aura droit à payer plein pot selon vous?



Oui, on va payer plein pôt. Les bons pour Léopard gratuit, c'est seulement pour les machines déjà expédiées aux utilisateurs au moment de la Keynote, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.



jacklucont a dit:


> Peut on noter une grosse différence de performances en C2D 2,4Ghz et un C2E 2,8Ghz?



En passant la fréquence de 2,4 GHz à 2,8 GHz, à priori cela nous fait 16 % d'augmentation, donc 16 % de performances en plus. Pas crucial à mon avis.



jacklucont a dit:


> Est-il difficile de trouver des barrettes de mémoires vive compatibles apple et fiables surtout? ( J'ai entendu parler de crucial tout à l'heure....)



Non, mais l'intéret de commander tout d'un bloc, c'est que la barrette est incluse dans la garantie (et l'éventuel AppleCare). En cas de souci, Apple se débrouille avec leurs barrettes, ils ne vont pas incriminer les tiennes à chaque retour par la case SAV.



jacklucont a dit:


> la fnac peut-elle créer une config spécifique comme sur le site d'apple et passer commande auprès d'eux?



Oui, sans problème, mais alors je vois mal quel est l'intéret de commander à la Fnac, en tout cas si tu veux payer par carte bancaire, autant commander directement sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

Merci chounim

C'est vraiment con pour Leopard.

Un acheteur potentiel va préférer attendre 2-3 mois pour avoir Leopard sur la machine à mon avis, non?
Que ce soit un imac ou une autre machine, le calcul est le même , donc les ventes pourraient baisser durant les semaines à venir, c est un peu con comme stratégie, un coupon de réduction ou dans le genre aurait permis de motiver un acheteur potentiel vous ne croyez pas


Enfin ca c est un autre pb et suremet HS par rapport au fil... ( dsl )


----------



## shyriu (7 Août 2007)

ouais mais ca laisse le temps de faire du stock ...


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

> Citation:
> Post&#233; par *jacklucont*
> 
> 
> ...



L'applecare est plus cher que l'extention de garantie 3 ans propos&#233;e par la fnac d'ou mon interet &#224; commander &#224; la fnac. 
Enfin il me semble, si je fait une erreur merci de me le pr&#233;ciser....


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je vois mal quel est l'intéret de commander à la Fnac, en tout cas si tu veux payer par carte bancaire, autant commander directement sur l'AppleStore.



huhu, bah moi j'avait acheté mon iMac a la fnac, me disant que peut etre, il serait possible qu'ils perdent mon cheque...mais non.^^

Pour moi il n'est pas si important que ca d'attendre leopard...Tiger marche vraiment tres bien, et on ne connais pas grand chose de leopard..on sait meme pas si il est stable, et son minimum requis...mais c'est vrai que c'est alléchant...si je devais acheter, je sais pas ce que je ferais ^^


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Un acheteur potentiel va préférer attendre 2-3 mois pour avoir Leopard sur la machine à mon avis, non?



Il y aura toujours des cons comme moi pour commander malgré tout. 
Ça permet de répartir les commandes et de se faire plus de frics. 

Le plus sage si vous n'en avez pas besoin immédiatement, c'est d'attendre Léopard. 
(je n'en ai pas besoin de suite mais je ne suis pas sage.  )


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

L'&#233;cran est superbe sur les photos de macos86x


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

Il y a deux petites voix dans ma t&#234;te

L'une me dit d'attendre Leopard, qu'il ne faut pas faire un achat d'impultion et repasser &#224; la caisse en octobre pour Leopart

L'autre me dit que ca fait 2 mois que j'attend avec impatience ce nouvel imac , que j'ai 2000 euros donc que je peux me prendre le 24 pouces 


Ah c est compliqu&#233;, quand c est pas un dilh&#232;me entre un G5 ou attendre le G6 , c est un dilh&#232;me entre un G6 tiger ou G6 leopard....



Ah tiens  je me pose une question, on parle de plateforme santa rosa... qu'est ce que c'est exactement et est ce santa rosa sur ce nouvel imac?


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Un acheteur potentiel va préférer attendre 2-3 mois pour avoir Leopard sur la machine à mon avis, non?



Non, car à part quelques geeks très éclairés, peu de gens savent que Léopard va bientôt sortir.

Les "gens" sont pragmatiques, ils achètent ce dont ils ont besoin au moment où ils en ont besoin, et après comme ça leur va bien ils ne cherchent pas à le faire évoluer. Ils sont pas à réfléchir tout le temps et à se torturer l'esprit à essayer de deviner de quoi sera fait le prochain "One more thing"   Ça, c'est réservé à "nous"


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> L'écran est superbe sur les photos de macos86x



Ah bon, moi il me ferait plutôt hésiter ?


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Steeve n'a pas &#233;voqu&#233; de bon de reduction  ou autre pour le passage sous leopard...donc , on aura droit &#224; payer plein pot selon vous?



Oui, sans aucun doute.



jacklucont a dit:


> Peut on noter une grosse diff&#233;rence de performances en C2D 2,4Ghz et un C2E 2,8Ghz?



Il faut &#233;viter de faire un achat impulsif ou "&#224; chaud" (m&#234;me si certains utilisateurs exp&#233;riment&#233;s peuvent se permettre de le faire, ou en tout cas d'en prendre le risque).

Des tests/benchs apparaitront dans les prochains jours (disons dans les 10 jours) sur les diff&#233;rents sites Mac, qui permettront de faire un choix un peu plus "&#233;clair&#233;".



jacklucont a dit:


> Est-il difficile de trouver des barrettes de m&#233;moires vive compatibles apple et fiables surtout? ( J'ai entendu parler de crucial tout &#224; l'heure....)


Il faut &#233;viter d'acheter des barrettes chez Apple, dont le prix est sur-&#233;valu&#233;.
Il faut acheter de la barrette de marque; certains sites en vendent sp&#233;cialement pour les diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les de Mac.




jacklucont a dit:


> Je ne l'ai jamais fait donc je me pose cette question (surement b&#234;te mais bon) la fnac peut-elle cr&#233;er une config sp&#233;cifique comme sur le site d'apple et passer commande aupr&#232;s d'eux?


Non, impossible, la Fnac ne vend que des mod&#232;les BTO, c'est-&#224;-dire standards sans option possible.
Par contre, la Fnac est beaucoup plus souple quant &#224; reprendre un Mac s'il ne te convient pas (dans un d&#233;lai de 2 semaines).
Par contre, commander sur l'Applestore peut vite tourner au cauchemar...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> L'applecare est plus cher que l'extention de garantie 3 ans proposée par la fnac d'ou mon interet à commander à la fnac.
> Enfin il me semble, si je fait une erreur merci de me le préciser....



Oui, oui, tu fais une erreur, l'extension de garantie de la Fnac, c'est simplement un contrat d'assurance à l'honneteté très limite et avec pleins de petites lignes perverses. Alors que l'AppleCare, c'est une vraie couverture 24h/24 7j/7, sur site, avec assistance téléphonique, SAV direct auprès de ton revendeur local (le fameux Apple Premium Reseller, et ça marche même si tu n'as pas acheté la machine chez lui !).

Et surtout un vrai plus lors de la revente d'occasion de la machine !

Cerise sur le gâteau, à la Fnac le vendeur te casse les bonbons (excusez l'expression, mais c'est vraiment ça !) pour que tu signes son papier, et si tu signes pas, tu peux pas changer d'avis une fois passé en caisse ! Alors que l'AppleCare, tu as une année entière pour y réfléchir. Utile aussi pour ne pas avoir à tout payer en même temps.


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

je m'y connais tres peu en carte graphique quelqu'un pourrait t-il me donner son avis sur cette hd 2600
je joue un peu a des jeu recent je voulais savoir si c'est une carte du meme style que celle que je possede (cf ma signature)
merci


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

OK OK, je vais reconsidérer mon choix alors...mais c était tellement simple d'aller à la fnac ( à coté de chez moi... j'ai eu des pb avec mon MBP et ils l'ont tout simplement envoyés chez apple qui m'a réglé le pb donc je pensais que ca revenait au meme...)


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Cerise sur le gâteau, à la Fnac le vendeur te casse les bonbons (excusez l'expression, mais c'est vraiment ça !) pour que tu signes son papier, et si tu signes pas, tu peux pas changer d'avis une fois passé en caisse ! Alors que l'AppleCare, tu as une année entière pour y réfléchir. Utile aussi pour ne pas avoir à tout payer en même temps.



C'est absolument faux, ou en tout cas pas vrai dans toutes les Fnac (et je parle par expérience de l'achat d'un Mac récemment).

J'ai l'impression que tu es entrain de dénigrer la Fnac, en généralisant et en te basant uniquement sur ta mauvaise expérience.


----------



## ambrine (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Il y a deux petites voix dans ma tête
> L'une me dit d'attendre Leopard, qu'il ne faut pas faire un achat d'impultion et repasser à la caisse en octobre pour Leopart
> L'autre me dit que ca fait 2 mois que j'attend avec impatience ce nouvel imac , que j'ai 2000 euros donc que je peux me prendre le 24 pouces
> Ah c est compliqué, quand c est pas un dilhème entre un G5 ou attendre le G6 , c est un dilhème entre un G6 tiger ou G6 leopard....



Je le trouve superbe ce nouvel iMac, et pour répondre à ta question, lors de la sortie du G5 en septembre 2004, j'ai voulu acheté sur le coup, et finalement j'ai attendu mai 2005, pour avoir le Bluetooth, airport, tiger, plus de ram pour le même prix 

Bon, certains diront ici que j'ai trop attendu, mais je ne regrette pas ma bécane, elle durera encore trois ans et d'ici là nous baverons tous sur les nouveaux modèles que je n'ose même pas imaginer. Et je ferai alors comme Foguenne!!!!!!BOUM la CB!


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu es entrain de d&#233;nigrer la Fnac, en g&#233;n&#233;ralisant et en te basant uniquement sur ta mauvaise exp&#233;rience.



qui n'a jamais au moins une mauvaise exp&#233;rience avec la fnac? ^^


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Cette carte graphique ne peut être que meilleure que la X 1600 

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ces cartes graphiques seraient dans le milieu-bas de gamme des cartes graphiques. Mais, fait intéressant, elles consomment peu et donc dissipent peu de chaleur grâce à leur gravure en 65 nm, et incorporent de quoi s'occuper toutes seules du format vidéo H264, si cher à Apple.

Après, il faut attendre les benchs. Ces cartes viennent tout juste de sortir (juillet 2007), on n'a aucun bench, et de toute façon un bench sous PC ne présagerait rien quant à la qualité du pilote Mac ! Si Apple a codé son pilote avec les pieds, on va très vite se retrouver avec des performances ubuesques.

Mais y'a vraiment aucune raison, Apple nous a sans doute bien tout otpimisé niveau pilote de la carte, et donc pour faire bref cela devrait être une carte "pas mal mais sans plus", tout en étant meilleure que les précédentes.


----------



## le baron du 31 (7 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> je m'y connais tres peu en carte graphique quelqu'un pourrait t-il me donner son avis sur cette hd 2600
> je joue un peu a des jeu recent je voulais savoir si c'est une carte du meme style que celle que je possede (cf ma signature)
> merci



je ne m'y connais pas trop en amd mais elle doit etre environ 2 fois plus puissante en plus elle a un decodeur hd non ?


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2007)

dans l'ensemble c'&#233;tait un tr&#232;s bon keynote!


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> OK OK, je vais reconsidérer mon choix alors...mais c était tellement simple d'aller à la fnac ( à coté de chez moi... j'ai eu des pb avec mon MBP et ils l'ont tout simplement envoyés chez apple qui m'a réglé le pb donc je pensais que ca revenait au meme...)



Si tu n'as pas besoin d'une configuration particulière, je te conseille d'aller à la Fnac. De plus, le vendeur devrait te proposer aussi bien un Applecare qu'un contrat Fnac.

Maintenant, des vendeurs indélicats, il y en a partout...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu es entrain de dénigrer la Fnac, en généralisant et en te basant uniquement sur ta mauvaise expérience.



En fait ça doit dépendre de ce que l'on achète. Dernièrement j'ai pris un écran HD à très bas prix, un Höver, et la vendeuse m'a vraiment cassé les pieds avec sa garantie à la noix. Peut être que ma télé va tomber en panne au 366 ème jour, et alors effectivement je l'aurais dans le baba. Mais j'assume ce risque !

Sinon comme dit plus haut, le vendeur Mac de la Fnac Clermont-Ferrand est très compétent, de bon conseil, il écoute le client, le laisse réfléchir, casse pas les pieds, etc. Donc j'ai aussi de bonnes expériences.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (7 Août 2007)

Mouais, je suis quand meme plutot d'accord sur la Fnac, n'importe qui qui a pass&#233; plus de dix minutes sur G&#233;n&#233;rationMP3 par exemple doit &#224; savoir plus qu'un vendeur Fnac...


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

Merci pour tes lumières divoli

Je vais comparer financièrement en fait....

Je sais que je navais pas pris l'applecare pour mon MBP car elle était plus de 300 euros contre 200 un truc du genre à la fnac.
Là pour un imac l'Applecare est à 209eur....

Allez hop, à mes calculs.... que cette soirée est excitante...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Sinon comme dit plus haut, le vendeur Mac de la Fnac Clermont-Ferrand est tr&#232;s comp&#233;tent, de bon conseil, il &#233;coute le client, le laisse r&#233;fl&#233;chir, casse pas les pieds, etc. Donc j'ai aussi de bonnes exp&#233;riences.



Donc on est d'accord, &#231;a d&#233;pend aussi pas mal du vendeur (de sa probit&#233;, j'allais dire).


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il calme sa maman l'iMac 20" a 1199 


Oui...
C'est le genre de choses qui fait hésiter...
Hein ?!... :style:


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Un acheteur potentiel va préférer attendre 2-3 mois pour avoir Leopard sur la machine à mon avis, non?


ça dépend de l'acheteur.... 
J'ai décidé d'attendre car bien que j'en aurais besoin (surtout depuis que je travaille les  gros RAW de mon 30D), je peux encore me dépanner avec un PC et un vieil écran 21". C'est pas idéal mais on fait aller. 



Foguenne a dit:


> Le plus sage si vous n'en avez pas besoin immédiatement, c'est d'attendre Léopard.
> (je n'en ai pas besoin de suite mais je ne suis pas sage.  )


J'en aurais besoin de suite mais moi, je suis sage (trop sage sans doute )


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Merci pour tes lumières divoli
> 
> Je vais comparer financièrement en fait....
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi ces histoires de réduction si tu es étudiant. Je ne sais pas trop les différences entre la Fnac et l'Applestore à ce niveau là. D'autres répondront.

Mais bon, pas d'achat d'impulsif. Il vaut mieux que ce soit un achat réfléchi, prend ton temps.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui...
> C'est le genre de choses qui fait h&#233;siter...
> Hein ?!... :style:


en m&#234;me temps tu peux tr&#232;s bien &#233;touffer quelqu'un avec un simple clavier bluetooth


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui...
> C'est le genre de choses qui fait hésiter...
> Hein ?!... :style:





Non


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Me revoilà 


Alors elle vous a plu ma Keynote ? Euh je veux dire ... ouah super l'iMac  


Perso autant au premier regard ça m'a aussi choqué autant plus je le regarde et plus je le trouve stylé  , mais bon j'ai un peu l'impression qu'ils ont un peu été statique avec le design global de l'iMac.

J'hésite entre la version de base et celle à 1499


Je ne connais rien aux cartes graphiques mais je vois y'a écrit HD donc je suippose que c'est une bonne non ? 



Merci à tout ceux qui ont parlé de moi et mon compteur .


Je trouve bizarre qu'il n'yait pas de pavé numérique sur le sans Fil '-_- ?_? , donc j'hésite à prendre le sans fil ou pas.


Sinon à part ça  y'a eu une suite logiciel ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Non


Par contre, &#231;a ne t'emp&#234;che pas de dire des "b&#234;tises"... ailleurs...
Mmmhh !...
Tu m'files un clavier, SM ?!... 


=>[]


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

et voila c'est fait iMac 24" 2,8ghz core 2 extreme commander
j'ai pris 1 go de ram je rajouterai ma barette de 2 go que je possede deja





je suis heureux allez tiens je vais faire pipi tellement j'suis content


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Mouais, je suis quand meme plutot d'accord sur la Fnac, n'importe qui qui a passé plus de dix minutes sur GénérationMP3 par exemple doit à savoir plus qu'un vendeur Fnac...



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le sens de ta remarque. Mais je suis tombé récemment sur un vendeur Fnac qui est utilisateur Mac depuis de nombreuses années, qui renseigne les acheteurs honnêtement et d'une manière compétente, sans pour autant jouer les St François d'Assises pour Apple.

Attention aux clichés.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Je vais comparer financièrement en fait....
> 
> Je sais que je navais pas pris l'applecare pour mon MBP car elle était plus de 300 euros contre 200 un truc du genre à la fnac.
> Là pour un imac l'Applecare est à 209eur....
> ...



L'AppleCare, c'est 200  entre le moment de l'achat et 1 an. Une année pour réfléchir, je trouve ça bien.


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

*Apple Insider ajoute des photos de l'animal&#8230;*


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Le bol T___T. Moi je crois qu'il faudra que j'attende ce week end T__T. Il en restera vous croyez 



La touche pomme est parti T___T


Oh bah non alros moi je veux ma touche pomme T____________________T

Y'a des prises USB sur le sans Fil ?


Edit : Oh un iLife 08 excellente nouvelle  

Ecran brillant sur l'iMac , bonne nouvelle ? :s :s


----------



## jacklucont (7 Août 2007)

> L'AppleCare, c'est 200  entre le moment de l'achat et 1 an. Une année pour réfléchir, je trouve ça bien.




Ah mais oui, c'est vrai ca...oh bon et bien différer l'applecare de mon achat c'est bien ca....Bon, j'opte pour l'apple store et pour un HD de 500Giga


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'hésite entre la version de base et celle à 1499



Autant prendre la version de base en passant le disque dur à 500 Go et la RAM à 2 Go. En effet :

- les Core 2 Duo sont déjà tellement puissants qu'il n'est pas sûr qu'une augmentation de la fréquence de 2 GHz à 2,4 GHz, même si elle correspond forcément à une machine 20 % plus rapide, soit indispensable ;

- pas sûr que la différence entre les deux cartes graphiques soit tel qu'il faut y mettre 300 , en revanche le disque dur c'est difficile à changer, ça se remplit très très vite, autant en prendre un bien gros dès le début - là ton utilisation présente mais surtout future est importante ;

- la machine "de base" a tout d'une grande : les hauts parleurs 24 W, le Firewire 800, les ports USB 2.0 sur le clavier - Vous n'avez pas remarqué qu'il n'y a aucun râleur ce soir ? (pardon StJohn d'entâcher ainsi ta réputation  ) 

- le prix de base est clairement un prix d'appel super canon, super serré.

Conclusion : sauf si tu as un besoin très net du maximum de puissance, l'iMac "de base" est une machine quasi parfaite


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Ah vraiment ? Car en faite mon utilisation sera multimédia , montage vidéo (très important ca ^^) , Photoshop, 3d je pense (mais pas sur).

Et puis donc ce qui me faisait hésité c'est les 400 Mhz en plus le disk dur en plus et les 128 Mo de plus donc c pour ca. Mais tu me dis que ca changera guère les choses ?

Intéressant ^^


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Il en restera vous croyez



Non 

Mais si, je plaisante 



HImac in touch a dit:


> La touche pomme est parti T___T



Après avoir changé le nom de Apple Computer en Apple Inc, ils vont bientôt changer en Inc tout court.



HImac in touch a dit:


> Y'a des prises USB sur le sans Fil ?



Non, et le sans fil n'a pas de clavier numérique. Sans problème pour les claviers américains et anglais qui ont les chiffres directement accessibles sans appuyer sur la touche Shift, clavier à éviter chez nous pour ceux qui tapent beaucoup de chiffres... Les banquiers, les profs avec leurs notes 

À noter, les prises USB du clavier avec fil sont en USB 2.0   Reste à tester cela niveau alimentation électrique d'une clef USB lambda.



HImac in touch a dit:


> Edit : Oh un iLife 08 excellente nouvelle



Non, iLife 8, disparition du zéro  Une très bonne mouture visiblement.



HImac in touch a dit:


> Ecran brillant sur l'iMac , bonne nouvelle ? :s :s



Non


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Août 2007)

Plus de touche pomme !!!


----------



## ederntal (7 Août 2007)

Bon pourquoi à chaque mise à jour, j'ai envie de craquer... ein POURQUOI ???
  

C'est encore du joli ce soir!



etudiant69 a dit:


> Plus de touche pomme !!!



Ya toujours la touche, mais plus le petit logo


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> - Vous n'avez pas remarqué qu'il n'y a aucun râleur ce soir ?



tu étais pas sur iChat toa


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Août 2007)

Le webmail .Mac g&#232;re les ind&#233;sirables


----------



## badboyprod (7 Août 2007)

Bon allez, direction l'apple store pour aller acheter Iworks08!!! On verra si je craque pour Ilife!! Au fait quoi de neuf par rapport a Ilife06?


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ah vraiment ? Car en faite mon utilisation sera multimédia , montage vidéo (très important ca ^^) , Photoshop, 3d je pense (mais pas sur).
> 
> Et puis donc ce qui me faisait hésité c'est les 400 Mhz en plus le disk dur en plus et les 128 Mo de plus donc c pour ca. Mais tu me dis que ca changera guère les choses ?
> 
> Intéressant ^^



Malgré ton utilisation relativement musclée, je reste sur mon conseil quant à la machine de base.

Maintenant, rien ne t'interdit de patienter un peu, d'ici quelques jours nous aurons les benchs sur le logiciels que tu cite, tu pourras alors choisir en parfaite connaissance de cause !


----------



## tonio08 (7 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,

on ne sait pas si iPhoto 08 permet de s&#233;lectionner les photos &#224; importer lorque l'on branche un appareil photo, chose qui est faisable dans aperture et qui est quand m&#234;me la moindre des choses? (ce serait quand m&#234;me plus simple que de passer par Transfert d'images)


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Août 2007)

Moi ce que j'attends d'iPhoto, c'est qu'il n'enregistre que les changements appliqu&#233;s sur une photo plut&#244;t que de cr&#233;er une copie modifi&#233;e de la photo (ce que fait aperture et lightroom&#8230


----------



## Orphanis (7 Août 2007)

Le 24" étant trop grand pour mon moi, j'hésitais aussi entre les deux versions du 20". 

Apres avoir lu différents tests (Clubic et Tom's Hardware) sur les deux cartes graphiques mon choix se porte plus vers l'entrée de gamme. Pour les personnes qui sont interressées par le jeux, passez votre chemin les deux cartes graphiques sont minables (cartes d'entrée de gamme: 70euros pour la 2400HD XT et 90euros pour la 2600 HD Pro). Maintenant l'avantage c'est la décompression "hard" de certaines compressions vidéos et a ce niveau, les deux cartes se valent plus ou moins (quoique le modèle testé pour la 2400 était pourvu de 256mo). 

La seule question qui se pose c'est la différence de performance entre les processeurs 2GHZ et 2,GHZ, si quelqu'un peut nous en parler ce serait sympa. 

Cordialement


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Plus de touche pomme !!!



De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12] et exposé [F9] mais pas les touches correspondant à [F10] et surtout [F11] (accès direct au Bureau). Il va peut-être falloir les paramétrer soi-même.


----------



## ncocacola (7 Août 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre que ca a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit mais j'ai vu que sur cette page (http://www.apple.com/imac/), la mise &#224; jour iLife '08, pour tous nouvel acheteur &#233;tait &#224; 9.95$


----------



## yzykom (7 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Plus de touche pomme !!!



De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12]* et exposé [F9]* mais pas les touches correspondant à [F10] et surtout [F11] (accès direct au Bureau). Il va peut-être falloir les paramétrer soi-même. 

* aux emplacement [F3] et [F4]


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Malgr&#233; ton utilisation relativement muscl&#233;e, je reste sur mon conseil quant &#224; la machine de base.
> 
> Maintenant, rien ne t'interdit de patienter un peu, d'ici quelques jours nous aurons les benchs sur le logiciels que tu cite, tu pourras alors choisir en parfaite connaissance de cause !



Mon sauveur :love:, alors donc voil&#224; un peu mon test d'achat j'en aurais pour 1250,28 (avec r&#233;duc de 8&#37; ISIC) avec 

iMac entr&#233;e de game ; DD 500 Go ; Mighty mouse sans fil ; Clavier avec fil (car pav&#233; num et ports usb trop important) ; et c'est tout je crois 



Orphanis a dit:


> Le 24" &#233;tant trop grand pour mon moi, j'h&#233;sitais aussi entre les deux versions du 20".
> 
> Apres avoir lu diff&#233;rents tests (Clubic et Tom's Hardware) sur les deux cartes graphiques mon choix se porte plus vers l'entr&#233;e de gamme. Pour les personnes qui sont interress&#233;es par le jeux, passez votre chemin les deux cartes graphiques sont minables (cartes d'entr&#233;e de gamme: 70euros pour la 2400HD XT et 90euros pour la 2600 HD Pro). Maintenant l'avantage c'est la d&#233;compression "hard" de certaines compressions vid&#233;os et a ce niveau, les deux cartes se valent plus ou moins (quoique le mod&#232;le test&#233; pour la 2400 &#233;tait pourvu de 256mo).
> 
> ...




Ah c'est naze pour jouer un peu sur windaube ces cartes graphiques ?  moi qui croyait que j'allais pouvoir m'amuser un  peu .

La diff&#233;rence entre 2GHZ et 2,GHZ c'ets que le dernier a une virgule huhu  .

Plus s&#233;rieusement notre ami lapin Pim m'a dit que la diff&#233;rence entre le 2ghz et 2,4 &#233;tait certes de 20 % mais que pour l'instant ils &#233;taient tellement puissant que l'entr&#233;e de gamme &#231;a le faisait bien  





yzykom a dit:


> De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12] et expos&#233; [F9] mais pas les touches correspondant &#224; [F10] et surtout [F11] (acc&#232;s direct au Bureau). Il va peut-&#234;tre falloir les param&#233;trer soi-m&#234;me.




Oh non T__T tout fout le camp, je veux ma touche Apple T__T



ncocacola a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que ca a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit mais j'ai vu que sur cette page (http://www.apple.com/imac/), la mise &#224; jour iLife '08, pour tous nouvel acheteur &#233;tait &#224; 9.95$



Nein nein xD , c'est gratuit Mr Jobs &#224; dit , donc c'est dit c'est dit xD.



yzykom a dit:


> De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12]* et expos&#233; [F9]* mais pas les touches correspondant &#224; [F10] et surtout [F11] (acc&#232;s direct au Bureau). Il va peut-&#234;tre falloir les param&#233;trer soi-m&#234;me.
> 
> * aux emplacement [F3] et [F4]



Tout est remplacer T__T, et je veux ma touche pomme T__T et la touche F11 ouais elle est o&#249; (bon je me sers des coins actifs mais c'est pas une raison T__T)


----------



## alargeau (7 Août 2007)

Bah moi je vous dirai que je suis très content de ce nouvel iMac. Enfin, bien entendu, il n'est pas (encore) chez moi, mais ça ne saurait tarder.
En ce qui concerne le prix, bonne surprise encore une fois même si ça pousse quand même à rajouter 200 ou 300 euros à chaque fois pour avoir le modèle au-dessus, mais ça c'est partout, et ce n'est pas propre à Apple.
Ce qui par contre me déçoit beaucoup, j'ai même presque envie de dire que je ne comprends pas ce choix, c'est le clavier sans fil. Pourquoi ce clavier a-t-il rétréci au lavage ? Pas de croix directionnels, pas de touches numériques, bref, un clavier de portable. Alors le choix se portera sur le clavier filaire vu que le 'wireless' est ridiculement inutile...
Une autre chose, c'est l'écran miroir qui est très franchement discutable. On sait que ça coûte moins cher à produire et que ça fait bien et joli, mais je suis désolé, je ne trouve vraiment pas ça confortable du tout. Les reflets sont très gênants et j'imagine même pas les pros... pourquoi n'ont-ils pas fait comme avec les Macbook sur lesquels on peut choisir son type d'écran ? Bref, très bien cet iMac, mais loin d'être parfait quand même.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12] et exposé [F9] mais pas les touches correspondant à [F10] et surtout [F11] (accès direct au Bureau). Il va peut-être falloir les paramétrer soi-même.





ncocacola a dit:


> Peut-être que ca a déjà été dit mais j'ai vu que sur cette page (http://www.apple.com/imac/), la mise à jour iLife '08, pour tous nouvel acheteur était à 9.95$





yzykom a dit:


> De plus, j'ai vu les touches Dashboard [F12]* et exposé [F9]* mais pas les touches correspondant à [F10] et surtout [F11] (accès direct au Bureau). Il va peut-être falloir les paramétrer soi-même.
> 
> * aux emplacement [F3] et [F4]



Exact pourquoi pas de changement d'écran comme les MacBook ? T__T


Mais j'en suis content quand même ^^


----------



## Thanidran (8 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Moi ce que j'attends d'iPhoto, c'est qu'il n'enregistre que les changements appliqués sur une photo plutôt que de créer une copie modifiée de la photo (ce que fait aperture et lightroom)



On est deux alors ! Picasa est tellement plus etudié sur ce point !


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Peut-être que ca a déjà été dit mais j'ai vu que sur cette page (http://www.apple.com/imac/), la mise à jour iLife '08, pour tous nouvel acheteur était à 9.95$



Il faudrait un lien pour le site français 

* /Imac: *il me semble avoir lu que grâce à sa CG, qu'il est compatible HDCP pour futur blu ray (externe), vous confirmez?    

cette imac n'est pas encore l'imac HD que j'attends mais c'est clair que le blu ray ce jour, c'est trop tôt et pas avant le mac pro...


----------



## ederntal (8 Août 2007)

Autre nouvelle => LE SITE APPLE FRANCE... change de look et devient comme celui d'apple.com

Chouette!!!


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Au revoir belle présentation Aqua avec ses pitits boutons T__T. J'ai connu ce site il y'a des années et des années avant que je sois un Mac User  T__T, séquence émotion T__T.

Si ils vendent pas de stickers pour coller une pomme sur le clavier je pète un cable xD


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non, iLife 8, disparition du z&#233;ro  Une tr&#232;s bonne mouture visiblement.
> 
> 
> 
> Non


Si si c'est bien iLife* 0*8
pour preuve: http://www.apple.com/ilife


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Autre nouvelle => LE SITE APPLE FRANCE... change de look et devient comme celui d'apple.com
> 
> Chouette!!!


Ah ?!... 
C'est grave, Docteur ?!...


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

Et on voit sur cette page que le clavier aura une Pomme :love:


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

Je suis content de ce nouvel Imac bien qu'un peu effrayé au début! Mais je reste fidel à mon macbook pro qui est en SAV! Et ça fait du bien de voir enfin les minis à jour!
Par contre ilife 08 sera surrement bientôt dans mon macbook pro! (enfin quand il sera rentré!  ) 
Donc dans l'ensemble je trouve que cette keynote fut sympa sans être exeptionnel!


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Plus sérieusement notre ami lapin Pim m'a dit que la différence entre le 2ghz et 2,4 était certes de 20 % mais que pour l'instant ils étaient tellement puissant que l'entrée de gamme ça le faisait bien



C'est mathématique : le modèle à 2,4 GHz tourne 20 % plus vite que le 2,0 GHz, donc dans les tâches occupant seulement le processeur, il ira 20 % plus vite.

Ce qui est cool, c'est que la machine à 2 GHz a tout de même le bus à 800 MHz et la mémoire que l'on peut monter à 4 Go de RAM. Donc la différence au quotidien entre les deux machines risque d'être assez faible, les deux processeurs étant "alimentés" en données à la même vitesse !


----------



## tram (8 Août 2007)

Sur le site d'apple france on peut lire en bas &#224; gauche "nouvel mac mini", cela ne vous choque pas ? Moi j'aurai &#233;crit "nouveau mac mini" ... ?


----------



## pht (8 Août 2007)

Orphanis a dit:


> Le 24" étant trop grand pour mon moi




 

comment peut-on dire cela, c'est comme les disques durs


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> Sur le site d'apple france on peut lire en bas à gauche "nouvel mac mini", cela ne vous choque pas ? Moi j'aurai écrit "nouveau mac mini" ... ?



Je crois que les sites sont en cours de mises à jours et contiennent encore des bugs. Par exemple quand on clique sur "iLife 08" sur la version Belge du site, on tombe sur un jolis titre au sommet: "Nuevo iLife 08"  

Il faut patienter à mon avis


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Et on voit sur cette page que le clavier aura une Pomme :love:





Vraiment ????? VRaiment ??????????? Quelqu'un pour confirmer , un fake ? oui non peut-&#234;tre ?  Je veux tellement cette touche pomme qui d&#233;marque nos amis windaubiens ^^


regardez aussi la touche Option , elle ne s'appelle plus que alt ? O_O , c'est bien &#231;a aussi ^^


Poutchi a dit:


> Si si c'est bien iLife* 0*8
> pour preuve: http://www.apple.com/ilife



Encore une bonne nouvelle,  je sais pas pourquoi mais le 0 devant &#231;a fait classe, mais comment il va faire pour lorsqu'on sera en 2010  ??


----------



## badboyprod (8 Août 2007)

Je suis a l'Apple store et j'ecris du nouveau Imac 20'!

Le clavier est vraiment agreable. Hyper fin, hyper leger, tres beau!! Je suis fan! :love: 
Par contre le nouveau design est nettement moins beau que l'ancien. Les deux sont mis cote a cote, et y a pas photo. La bande et la pomme  noir choque. Il est plu fin que l'ancien mais pas de beaucoup. La bande en bas est selon moi toujours aussi grosse.
I movie est vraiment beau et tres design. On verra pour la suite.

Sinon je viens d'acheter Iworks08. Je vais essayer ca ce soir ou demain!

Bonne soiree

Edit: Sur le clavier QWERTY avec fil, y a pas de pomme!!! Je confirme!!!


----------



## tram (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je veux tellement cette touche pomme qui démarque nos amis windaubiens ^^



Heureusement qu'il reste autre chose que la pomme sur le clavier pour faire la différence entre un produit apple et un pc générique


----------



## pht (8 Août 2007)

une question me taraude à cette heure-ci :

la configuration maximum du 24" apporte quoi à part le processeur plus rapide?
Je vois que les 2Go en standart et le disque de 500Go c'est tout?

Parce que question processeur on peut prendre, si je comprends bien, le 24" "d'entrée de gamme" avec le processeur 2.8 GHz et avoir le mac le plus rapide sans payer 2219 euros.

Sinon je lis sur le site d'apple Core 2 duo et Core 2 duo Extreme (le 2.8), y-a t'il une différence à part la fréquence d'horloge? Ce sont les mêmes processeurs?

cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2007)

alargeau a dit:


> .
> Une autre chose, c'est l'écran miroir qui est très franchement discutable. On sait que ça coûte moins cher à produire et que ça fait bien et joli, mais je suis désolé, je ne trouve vraiment pas ça confortable du tout. Les reflets sont très gênants et j'imagine même pas les pros... pourquoi n'ont-ils pas fait comme avec les Macbook sur lesquels on peut choisir son type d'écran ? Bref, très bien cet iMac, mais loin d'être parfait quand même.



ce qui rend cet écran inutilisable pour la photo...

mais ce n'est pas la fonction de cette superbe machine grand public...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Je suis a l'Apple store et j'ecris du nouveau Imac 20'!
> 
> Le clavier est vraiment agreable. Hyper fin, hyper leger, tres beau!! Je suis fan! :love:
> Par contre le nouveau design est nettement moins beau que l'ancien. Les deux sont mis cote a cote, et y a pas photo. La bande et la pomme  noir choque. Il est plu fin que l'ancien mais pas de beaucoup. La bande en bas est selon moi toujours aussi grosse.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ce test en live ^^, mais sur la photo d'apple.fr y'a la pomme T__T , elle y est , elle y est pas ? T__T


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Et on voit sur cette page que le clavier aura une Pomme :love:





HImac in touch a dit:


> Vraiment ????? VRaiment ??????????? Quelqu'un pour confirmer , un fake ? oui non peut-&#234;tre ?  Je veux tellement cette touche pomme qui d&#233;marque nos amis windaubiens ^^



Si tu cliques sur la phrase tu verras qu'elle te m&#232;ne tout droit sur le site d'Apple France. Ce n'est donc pas un fake.  

ps : je suis rassur&#233; aussi : on pourra encore dire " pomme c - pomme v "

Edit : le clavier QWERTY US est diff&#233;rent du clavier QWERTY international : d&#233;j&#224;, la touche entr&#233;e est horizontale.


----------



## Velvar (8 Août 2007)

n'achetez pas Ilife 08 maintenant, attendez Leopard, il sera avec nan ?


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

On pourra dire ce qu'on veux, ils sont quand m&#234;me super malin chez Apple..
Tu ach&#232;tes une machine avec iLife 06 dessus, tu es tr&#232;s vite conquis par le pannel de possibilit&#233; que cette suite de logiciel offre, et quand on te pr&#233;sente iLife 08 qui offre encore plus de possibilit&#233;s et de simplicit&#233;, c'est tr&#232;s tentant de fondre dessus.

Tr&#232;s intelligent cette fidelisation du client  Sans pour autant l'arnaquer car je suis certain qu'iLife 08 doit &#234;tre fantastique :love:

Edit pour Velvar: Non iLife 08 ne sera pas inclus dans L&#233;opard, sauf si tu ach&#232;tes une nouvelle machine. Mais dans la version "boite" de L&#233;opard, tu ne trouvera pas iLife. (Si c'&#233;tait le cas, il n'y aurait aucun inter&#234;t &#224; vendre une version boite de iLife, tout le monde l'aurait).


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

Iwork 08 en t&#233;l&#233;chargement....


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

Au niveaux des performances des CG propos&#233;es, il semblerait (&#224; en lire les nombreuses r&#233;actions sur les sites Mac) qu'il y ait comme une c*uille dans le potage. 

A v&#233;rifier durant ces prochains jours, mais &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas de la part d'ATI. :hein:


----------



## pht (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Si tu cliques sur la phrase tu verras qu'elle te m&#232;ne tout droit sur le site d'Apple France. Ce n'est donc pas un fake.
> 
> ps : je suis rassur&#233; aussi : on pourra encore dire " pomme c - pomme v "



Ce n'est pas certain parce que si tu agrandis les petites vignettes et de un c'est un qwerty et de deux la pomme n'y est plus. D'apr&#232;s ce que j'avais entendu la pomme est supprim&#233;e pour que le clavier soit plus passe-partout pour ceux qui installent windows sur le mac   (beurk)

cordialement


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Iwork 08 en téléchargement....



Euh... Non, ça c'est iTunes.


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Si tu cliques sur la phrase tu verras qu'elle te mène tout droit sur le site d'Apple France. Ce n'est donc pas un fake.
> 
> ps : je suis rassuré aussi : on pourra encore dire " pomme c - pomme v "
> 
> Edit : le clavier QWERTY US est différent du clavier QWERTY international : déjà, la touche entrée est horizontale.




Allélouyah   , oui j'avais cliqué le lien mais j'étais sceptique , ils font souvent des erreurs d'images à la suite de Keynote chez Apple . C'est bizarre qu'il y ait plus de touche Pomme chez nos amis US O_O ????????



divoli a dit:


> Au niveaux des performances des CG proposées, il semblerait (à en lire les nombreuses réactions sur les sites Mac) qu'il y ait comme une c*uille dans le potage.
> 
> A vérifier durant ces prochains jours, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas de la part d'ATI. :hein:



Bah y'en a qui disent c'est très bien , d'autres c'est de l'entrée de gamme minable , méttez vous d'accord T__T





:love: :love:


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... Non, &#231;a c'est iTunes.



t'as cliqu&#233; sur le lien avant? :rateau:

une fois install&#233; 10.4.10........ direct iwork 08


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

pht a dit:


> Ce n'est pas certain parce que si tu agrandis les petites vignettes et de un c'est un qwerty et de deux la pomme n'y est plus. D'après ce que j'avais entendu la pomme est supprimée pour que le clavier soit plus passe-partout pour ceux qui installent windows sur le mac   (beurk)
> 
> cordialement



Les petites vignettes viennent du site américain et présentent le QWERTY américain, celui qui n'a pas de pomme et même n'en a jamais, selon certains plus haut dans le fil de discussion (ça, je ne pourrais pas le confirmer).


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> t'as cliqué sur le lien avant? :rateau:



Ton lien mène vers la page d'acceuil d'Apple. Mais même en allant manuellement dans "téléchargement", je ne trouve pas iWork 08, ou as-tu vu ca?


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Ton lien m&#232;ne vers la page d'acceuil d'Apple. Mais m&#234;me en allant manuellement dans "t&#233;l&#233;chargement", je ne trouve pas iWork 08, ou as-tu vu ca?



ok moi ca y va direct... sans doute parce que  j'y suis all&#233; avant... je retrouve le lien de base... et je te donne ca 

edit: https://swdlp.apple.com/cgi-bin/Web...oadApp.woa/1594/wo/6e2zd1BrPUPQOZHArEhFng/2.5

je regarde si j'ai plus simple

ca doit etre la version us

edit 2: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-08-07/#14782


----------



## iHeard (8 Août 2007)

Je viens de tester numbers grâce la version d'essai et whaouuu c'est géniale ..

ET sans compter les nouveaux effets et les nouvelles fonctions de keynote ( ex: l'alpha instantané!!!! :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Au niveaux des performances des CG proposées, il semblerait (à en lire les nombreuses réactions sur les sites Mac) qu'il y ait comme une c*uille dans le potage.
> 
> A vérifier durant ces prochains jours, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas de la part d'ATI. :hein:



Je ne sais pas si ce sont exactement les mêmes cartes mais la 2600 a l'air de bien s'en tirer sur les jeux alors que la 2400 bof. Faut voir les drivers, ce sont eux qui feront la différence.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> t'as cliqué sur le lien avant? :rateau:
> 
> une fois installé 10.4.10........ direct iwork 08



J'ai un lien qui apparait une fraction de seconde (et je ne suis pas Speedy Gonzalez ), et ensuite je suis redirigé vers iTunes en téléchargement.

Bon, ben quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas. :rateau:


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> ok moi ca y va direct... sans doute parce que  j'y suis allé avant... je retrouve le lien de base... et je te donne ca
> 
> edit: https://swdlp.apple.com/cgi-bin/Web...oadApp.woa/1594/wo/6e2zd1BrPUPQOZHArEhFng/2.5
> 
> ...



Voici ce qui apparait pendant 2 secondes quand on clique sur le lien: Une erreur est survenue lors de votre session (vous avez peut-Ãªtre abandonnÃ© votre poste trop longtemps). Cliquez ici pour revenir Ã  la page de tÃ©lÃ©chargement.

Ensuite on est redirigé vers le site d'Apple.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai un lien qui apparait une fraction de seconde (et je ne suis pas Speedy Gonzalez ), et ensuite je suis redirigé vers iTunes en téléchargement.
> 
> Bon, ben quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas. :rateau:



j'ai edité mon post... remonte un peu


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ce sont exactement les mêmes cartes mais la 2600 a l'air de bien s'en tirer sur les jeux alors que la 2400 bof. Faut voir les drivers, ce sont eux qui feront la différence.



Merde la 2400 c'ets la version debase T__T



iHeard a dit:


> Je viens de tester numbers grâce la version d'essai et whaouuu c'est géniale ..
> 
> ET sans compter les nouveaux effets et les nouvelles fonctions de keynote ( ex: l'alpha instantané!!!! :love: )



Dommage que Numbers , Keynote et iWork soit pas offert dans les iMac aussi avec iLife T__T


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> ok moi ca y va direct... sans doute parce que  j'y suis allé avant... je retrouve le lien de base... et je te donne ca
> 
> edit: https://swdlp.apple.com/cgi-bin/Web...oadApp.woa/1594/wo/6e2zd1BrPUPQOZHArEhFng/2.5
> 
> ...




a force de passer de site en site / imac et ilife iwork, j'avais oublier que j'avais pêché l'info sur macbidouille

se coup si c'est ok pour tous?


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> j'ai edit&#233; mon post... remonte un peu



M&#234;me &#233;dit&#233;, on arrive sur la page d'Accueil apr&#232;s une tentative de connexion qui ne correspond sans doute qu'&#224; ton profil 

Edit : en fait, c'est iWork, pas iLife.


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

voilà le lien pour le téléchargement de iWork 08 trial version: http://www.apple.com/iwork/trial/


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> voilà le lien pour le téléchargement de iWork 08 trial version: http://www.apple.com/iwork/trial/



Cette fois, c'est la bonne. Merci.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> j'ai edit&#233; mon post... remonte un peu




Ca a l'air d'&#234;tre bon, cette fois, avec celui de Poutchi. Merci.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> voilà le lien pour le téléchargement de iWork 08 trial version: http://www.apple.com/iwork/trial/



encore mieux  avec ca si ca marche pas oui t maudit divoli !


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca a l'air d'&#234;tre bon, cette fois. Merci.



impec! 

iwork demande 10.4.10 min...

vous avez tous 10.4.10? j'en suis rest&#233; &#224; la .9 / probl&#232;mes pos&#233;s / .10

je peux me lancer maintenant pour telecharger la .10? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

OK, ça marche (j'ai édité mon post entre temps).


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Pourquoi ca me démange de l'acheter alors que j'ai pas encore l'argent   :love:

The Apple difference non ?


----------



## Bjeko (8 Août 2007)

Ils utilisent quoi comme balance chez Apple ?

Parceque sur le site, section "Mac" on a :

20&#8221;
9,1*kg

24&#8221;
11,5*kg

et dans la section store :

20&#8221;
7*kg

24&#8221;
11,2*kg

:mouais: ???

Sinon savez-vous s' ils sont plus l&#233;gers que les iMacs blancs ?


----------



## mistertitan (8 Août 2007)

y apas une version de ilife trial aussi, pour voir un peu ce imovie et iphoto?


----------



## Benji560 (8 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un aurais un lien pour tester ilife 08 ?
j'ai pu tester iwork 08 mais j'aimerai tester ilife 08 avant d'acheter!


----------



## sylko (8 Août 2007)

Vous pouvez déjà visionner la vidéo de la Keynote


----------



## Bonofox (8 Août 2007)

je donne mon avis rapide : imac et sa bande noire me d&#233;&#231;oit enormement. On dirait l'appleTV en grand et en plus moche. Je ne connais personne qui a s'est achet&#233; un macbook noir alors pourquoi se tourner vers cette couleur????

Le principe Imovie ne fonctionne pas pour des particuliers, le traitement d'images est reserv&#233; aux pros qui ont (en principe) le sens artistique et donc le moyen de creer sans faire un film a la "beau papa". En plus l'interface est moche et ca donne pas envi de faire son film.

D'une maniere generale en ce qui concerne les softs, l'id&#233;e de les uniformiser me d&#233;coit egalement. On a l'impression d'utiliser le meme logiciel pour tout.

Tres Id&#233;&#231;u, dsl....


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> OK, ça marche (j'ai édité mon post entre temps).



alors vous en pensez quoi? 

la présentation des logiciels en diaporama est bien faite... 

Pour moi, Numbers et les améliorations de pages sont assez pour passer à la version 8.


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (8 Août 2007)

Benji560 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurais un lien pour tester ilife 08 ?
> j'ai pu tester iwork 08 mais j'aimerai tester ilife 08 avant d'acheter!


iWork trial *ici*

Oups, iWork seulement, pas vu de iLife, d&#233;sol&#233; !


----------



## Bones (8 Août 2007)

Bonofox a dit:


> je donne mon avis rapide : imac et sa bande noire me déçoit enormement. On dirait l'appleTV en grand et en plus moche. Je ne connais personne qui a s'est acheté un macbook noir alors pourquoi se tourner vers cette couleur????



Parce qu' apparement Steve aime bien se payer la tête de ces clients .

D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'ils aiment bien la France : 1$=1 , une allusion me semble t il à la fin du special event , et ça ( un site Apple rédigé en _bon _français  ) :

http://imageshack.us


Shot at 2007-08-07


----------



## Bones (8 Août 2007)

Et dans le même genre :




Shot at 2007-08-07


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ce qui rend cet &#233;cran inutilisable pour la photo...
> 
> mais ce n'est pas la fonction de cette superbe machine grand public...



Il ne semble pas d'accord avec toi. 
"Pour ma part, ce nouvel iMac me semble &#234;tre un produit d'exception d&#233;di&#233; tout &#224; la fois pour le grand public, les professionnels de la cr&#233;ation et bien &#233;videmment les photographes." Thierry de DigitLive.

Quand on voit les performances des derniers iMac (les blancs), il faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi ils ne peuvent pas convenir pour des professionnels de la photo ou non.

J'en connais bcp qui sont bcp moins &#233;quip&#233; que &#231;a et qui bossent sans probl&#232;me.

Pour l'&#233;cran, comme d&#233;j&#224; not&#233;, certains pro on command&#233; un MacBook Pro brillant.
C'est effectivement un point ou j'ai un doute. 

Avec le FW 800, on peu tranquillement rajouter des DD externes rapides.

Bref, je trouve ce nouveau iMac tr&#232;s "pro".   (avec la r&#233;serve sur l'&#233;cran brillant.)


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

je vient de recevoir un mail d'apple a propos des ouveauté de .mac (étant abonné)
voici sa teneur pour info

Vous pouvez à présent partager facilement photos et films directement à partir d'iPhoto '08 et d'iMovie '08. Vos proches peuvent visualiser vos albums photo selon différentes présentations. Avec votre permission, ils peuvent télécharger des photos adaptées à des tirages de 40 x 50 cm et en contribuer à partir de leur navigateur ou par courrier électronique. Pour créer une Galerie Web, il vous faut iPhoto '08 en version 7.0.1.

 	 	10 fois plus d'espace de stockage. Afin de vous permettre de stocker photos et films, votre stockage .Mac en ligne augmentera de la manière suivante :	 

		Adhésions de base : 10 Go de stockage combiné pour le courrier électronique et les fichiers.
		Packs familiaux : total de 20 Go (10 Go pour le compte principal, 2,5 Go pour chaque sous-compte).
		Si vous êtes passé à 2 Go, vous disposerez d'un total de 20 Go ; si vous êtes passé à 4 Go, vous disposerez d'un total de 30 Go.

 	 	L'augmentation de stockage de votre compte devrait se produire d'ici le 14 août.	 
 	 	Amélioration de l'hébergement de sites iWeb. iWeb '08 vous permet d'incorporer à votre site .Mac des widgets Web dynamiques tels que des cartes Google Maps, des annonces Google AdSense, des albums Galerie Web ou des extraits de code HTML. Vous trouverez également de nouveaux thèmes et la possibilité de changer de thème en un clic. Si vous disposez de votre domaine personnel, de nouveaux réglages d'iWeb '08 vous permettent de l'affecter à votre site .Mac.	 
 	 	Augmentation de la taille des pièces jointes. Vous pouvez à présent envoyer et recevoir des pièces jointes d'une taille supérieure, jusqu'à 20 Mo.	 
 	 	Amélioration du filtrage de courrier indésirable du webmail. Mail .Mac vous aider à mieux gérer votre courrier indésirable avec une identification améliorée et un tri dans le webmail. Pour activer cette fonctionnalité, il vous suffit de l'indiquer dans vos préférences de webmail. Accédez à www.mac.com/fr, cliquez sur Mail et sélectionnez Préférences dans le coin supérieur droit.


----------



## maousse (8 Août 2007)

Bones
Que prouvent tes captures ? (moins grandes s'il-te-pla&#238;t, par ailleurs; ou affiche seulement un lien, pas l'image)


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Je devrais pouvoir le commander Samedi Soir T__T, normalement, j'espère peut-être , il semblerait qu'il s'agit potentiellement d'une solution envisageable afin que je puisse avoir la possibilité d'avoir la chance de l'obtenir rapidement pour chez moi 


Désolé c'est les nerfs


----------



## maousse (8 Août 2007)

Ça se laisse déballer...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Ca commence à spoiler dur ici  , j'ai regarder une photo et puis j'ai fermé , je veux la surprise moi


----------



## orangina_rouge (8 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il ne semble pas d'accord avec toi.
> "Pour ma part, ce nouvel iMac me semble être un produit d'exception dédié tout à la fois pour le grand public, les professionnels de la création et bien évidemment les photographes." Thierry de DigitLive.
> 
> Quand on voit les performances des derniers iMac (les blancs), il faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi ils ne peuvent pas convenir pour des professionnels de la photo ou non.
> ...



Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que finalement peu de pros de l'image seraient exigeants en ce qui concerne l'affichage, car concernant la dalle du imac, on ne sait quasi rien. Est-ce une dalle TN ? MVA ? IPS ? C'est tout de même une donnée importante, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

Je trouve ce nouvel iMac très sympa mais je vais garder le mien (même le clavier ! :rateau. En revanche, je pense que je vais craquer pour iLife et iWork 08. :love:


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> qu'on m'explique pourquoi les BT sont priv&#233;s de pav&#233; num :mouais:
> 
> Allez y molo sur la ram, je vous rappelle que pour 13&#224; eurso on peut avaoir une barette de 2go et passer donc &#224; 3 go de ram



:rateau: Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les documentation de d&#233;montage&#8230; On a pas finit d'en rigo baver dans les services techniques&#8230; 

Pas moins de 8 outils sp&#233;ciaux diff&#233;rents pour &#231;a  (que l'on doit bien s&#251;r acheter &#8230; ^^)

Sinon les trippes dedans c est quasiment la m&#234;me chose que l'ancien iMac intel, ils ont du beaucoup gagn&#233; en &#233;paisseur sur le radiateur et la dalle.

Il sera de nouveau mis &#224; jour avant la fin de l'ann&#233;e, la dalle &#233;tant toujours du LCD et Steve ayant annonc&#233; que tout les macs passeraient au LED d'ici la fin de l'ann&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

Ils sont recyclables les outils ?


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

Machine d'une tr&#232;s belle finesse&#8230; 

Si j'avais &#224; choisir ce serait le mod&#232;le d'entr&#233;e de gamme &#224; 24" - 1449&#8364;
Par contre, le clavier wireless sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique, c'est du foutage de gueule 

Que c'est bon parfois d'&#234;tre une vache &#224; lait :casse:


----------



## Bones (8 Août 2007)

Maousse > ça montre que la France est négligée ... Que le site est fait à l'arrache .


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ils sont recyclables les outils ?



Oui mais vont surement couter un bras sachant que la carte de credit en plastique pour démonter un iMac c est 8


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Maousse > ça montre que la France est négligée ... Que le site est fait à l'arrache .



ca montre que la coordination est faite a l'arrach'...


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca montre que la coordination est faite a l'arrach'...



Les frouz' (francais) venez acheter votre Mac en suisse (frais de douane non compris :rateau:   )

le 20" CHF 1749 soit 1065 

le high end 24" CHF 3'199 soit 1948


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

Le Clavier je :love:  Le sans fil pour aller bien avec mon macbook pro  

Vous en pensez quoi de ce new clavier.???


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Le Clavier je :love: Le sans fil pour aller bien avec mon macbook pro
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi de ce new clavier.???


Beau mais je regrette un truc: il n'y a plus la touche @ en haut à gauche toute seule....


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Beau mais je regrette un truc: il n'y a plus la touche @ en haut à gauche toute seule....



Moi je suis vraiment deçu *que la pomme* n'est plus...   :hein:


----------



## tonio08 (8 Août 2007)

au niveau d'ilife, pourras-t-on faire du montage &#224; partir d'un camescope &#224; disque dur? (parce avant d'apr&#232;s certains c'&#233;tait impossible &#224; cause du format)


----------



## pht (8 Août 2007)

pht a dit:


> une question me taraude à cette heure-ci :
> 
> la configuration maximum du 24" apporte quoi à part le processeur plus rapide?
> Je vois que les 2Go en standart et le disque de 500Go c'est tout?
> ...



personne pour répondre à ma question sur les processeurs?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Salut,

alors ce nouvel iMac est magnifique (bien que le design reste un peu trop classique par rapport &#224; l'ancienne version, un changement radical ne m'aurait pas d&#233;rang&#233.

Au niveau configuration, c'est vraiment pas mal.
Si vous avez les moyens de prendre l'option 2,8GHz, je pense que c'est un choix int&#233;r&#233;ssant (bien qu'un peu hon&#233;reux).
Niveau carte graphique, &#231;a va, sans plus. La HD2600 Pro ne comblera pas les gamers, mais sera parfaite pour une utilisation de tous les jours.

L'&#233;cran brillant ne me d&#233;range pas plus que &#231;a (j'ai m&#234;me une l&#233;g&#233;re pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour ce type d'&#233;cran ).


Par contre, je ne vois aucun int&#233;ret &#224; prendre le clavier sans-fil. On perd un port USB2 et le pav&#233; num&#233;rique. Le filaire est tr&#232;s bien &#224; mon avis 

Sinon, je n'ai pas vu si on pouvait toujours coller la t&#233;l&#233;commande sur le c&#244;t&#233;.

Le logo noir sur le fond dos noir n'est pas forc&#233;ment une bonne id&#233;e, il sera moins visible &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; 

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, je ne vois aucun intéret à prendre le clavier sans-fil. On perd un port USB2 et le pavé numérique. Le filaire est très bien à mon avis


Tout à fait. 


iota a dit:


> Sinon, je n'ai pas vu si on pouvait toujours coller la télécommande sur le côté.


Ben au pire reste la méthode DIY en collant, un aimant à la télécommande


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Beau mais je regrette un truc: il n'y a plus la touche @ en haut &#224; gauche toute seule....



Attends de voir la version fran&#231;aise, aux US ils n'ont pas d'accent sur les e donc il y a de la place sur la touche pour leur @. D&#233;j&#224; expliqu&#233;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il ne semble pas d'accord avec toi.
> "Pour ma part, ce nouvel iMac me semble être un produit d'exception dédié tout à la fois pour le grand public, les professionnels de la création et bien évidemment les photographes." Thierry de DigitLive.
> 
> Quand on voit les performances des derniers iMac (les blancs), il faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi ils ne peuvent pas convenir pour des professionnels de la photo ou non.
> ...



je parlais bien de l'écran, sinon rien à redire sur cette superbe machine.

le brilllant est très bien adapté aux films mais pas vraiment au traitement d'image.

pour info , Eizo vient de sortir un écran LCD 22" qui, pour la premiere fois, permet d'afficher l'espace adobe 98 ,soit toutes les couleurs présentes dans une image numérique.

il est encore un peu cher cependant...

http://www.eizo.fr/products/graphics/cg221/index.asp


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

La pomme est bien l&#224; sur le clavier comme je vous disais, on nous l'a pas vol&#233;e :love:

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/design.html


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> La pomme est bien l&#224; sur le clavier comme je vous disais, on nous l'a pas vol&#233;e :love:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/design.html





Tr&#232;s louche sur certaines photos la pomme n'est pas et d'autres oui... apple sortirait des clavier pour pc??   :rateau:


----------



## alargeau (8 Août 2007)

Il me semble que personne n'a remarqué que le clavier sans fil avait rétrécit au lavage, pas de clavier numérique pour ce dernier. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bord.. ??????? Un clavier sans fil type portable, moi j'en veux pas !!! Incompréhensible !


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

alargeau a dit:


> *Il me semble que personne n'a remarqué que le clavier sans fil avait rétrécit au lavage*, pas de clavier numérique pour ce dernier. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bord.. ??????? Un clavier sans fil type portable, moi j'en veux pas !!! Incompréhensible !



il y a plusieurs pages par topic  sisi !!  on en parle pas mal


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Très louche sur certaines photos la pomme n'est pas et d'autres oui... apple sortirait des clavier pour pc??   :rateau:



Je vous l'ai dit, la mention "command" est réservé au clavier english "international"...  



alargeau a dit:


> Il me semble que personne n'a remarqué que le clavier sans fil avait rétrécit au lavage, pas de clavier numérique pour ce dernier. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bord.. ??????? Un clavier sans fil type portable, moi j'en veux pas !!! Incompréhensible !



On a tous vu depuis hier soir :rateau:


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> il y a plusieurs pages par topic  sisi !!  on en parle pas mal


J'y fait même mention dans cette page 

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> J'y fait même mention dans cette page
> 
> @+
> iota



Wouaaa trop fort iota!!!!  :love: 

Je sais que personnes ne va comprendre mais ce clavier(le petit) est bientôt en route vers chez moi!!! un magnifique accessoire pour mon book pro .. geek inside


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Exp&#233;di&#233; sous 3 &#224; 5 semaines c'est ca ? Pourquoi si long contrairement au filaire ?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Je sais que personnes ne va comprendre mais ce clavier(le petit) est bientôt en route vers chez moi!!! un magnifique accessoire pour mon book pro .. geek inside


Le clavier sans fil "raccourci" prend un sens si on prévoit de le transporter souvent (avec un portable donc).

Déjà qu'un clavier sans fil pour ordinateur de bureau, je trouve l'intéret plus que douteux, si en plus il n'a pas de pavé...

@+
iota


----------



## corloane (8 Août 2007)

alu. + noir me fait penser aux derniers moniteurs Dell... et là on aurait pu rêver plus dinventivité - je pense aux tournesols alors que la pomme fout le (boot)camp... 
Cepenant une machine Apple ne sapréhende pas uniquement par le biais des photos (même si on a que ça à se mettre sous la main) et jattends de voir limpression de finesse et de qualité des matérieaux, plus lutilisation de Mac OSx qui reste, ne loublions pas, la grande spécificité du Mac...

Jai un clavier wireless neuf que je vais revendre pour le nouveau (qui me l'achète sur Paris?) : lancien prend trop de place quand je le pose là où il est désagréable de trouver un aspect "bureau", très bien vu de ce côté par Apple (car sur le bureau, on supporte aisément le peu de fils du système filiaire). Bravo même si je continue à penser qu'un aspect des touches "en relief" est plus propice à la frappe que les touches plates qui par ailleurs sont idéales de légèreté...


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> alu. + noir me fait penser aux derniers moniteurs Dell...


Ca fait surtout furieusement penser à l'iPhone 

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ca fait surtout furieusement penser à l'iPhone
> 
> @+
> iota


Plutôt oui.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Plutôt oui.



Oui, surtout avec la bande en verre noir devant


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Le clavier sans fil "raccourci" prend un sens *si on pr&#233;voit de le transporter souvent (avec un portable donc).
> *
> D&#233;j&#224; qu'un clavier sans fil pour ordinateur de bureau, je trouve l'int&#233;ret plus que douteux, si en plus il n'a pas de pav&#233;...
> 
> ...




et oui, j'ai donc fais le bon choix, mais c'est long l'attente pour un _"simple petit clavier"
_

Le Design de l'Imac c'est &#224; voir mais bon pas le plus fan au premier regard...
J'ai encore le tournesol dans la t&#234;te...


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

Bon cru, cette fois-ci. J'avais été très déçu du keynote précédent. La ça fait plaisir de revoir le Mac en avant de la scène.


----------



## Manu (8 Août 2007)

Perso, j'ai vraiment ete bluffe par la nouvelle version d'iMovie. Franchement tres difficile de faire plus simple et intuitif. Je crois qu'Apple dispose d'ingenieurs vraiment doues pour simplifier la vie. C'est a se demander comment les autres ne reussissent JAMAIS a faire aussi bien.

Le coup de decouper des franges de video et de les diposer pour le montage est une vraie trouvaille. De plus l'interface est magnifique. Sans oublier qu'avec la baisse de plus en plus frequente des disques durs externes ( je suis spame tous les jours par des reclames de ce type), avoir toute sa Videotheque en ligne c'est vraiment top.

J'ai pas hesiter une seconde, j'ai passe ma coimmande. Reception semaine prochaine. Mon nouveau MacBook Pro trepigne d'impatience.

A propos, hier j'ai installe la 1.0 de VMware fusion, c'est absolument prodigieux. C'est a se demander quand on voit tout cela, quel argument peut-on donner pour preferer, a prix egal, acheter un PC plutot qu'un mac.

Desole pour le manque d'accent, j'utilise un clavier qwerty au boulot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

J'ai rêvé ou dans iWeb on peut changer le thème d'une page sans devoir la refaire ?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai r&#234;v&#233; ou dans iWeb on peut changer le th&#232;me d'une page sans devoir la refaire ?


Il semble que ce soit bien le cas.

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> et oui, j'ai donc fais le bon choix, mais c'est long l'attente pour un _"simple petit clavier"
> _


Désolé :hein: Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de trimbaler un accessoire de plus. Soit on prône un ratio confort/(trans)portabilité, soit on bosse chez soi. Quel est le gain? Balader un doublon du clavier existant?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Quand on voit les performances des derniers iMac (les blancs), il faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi ils ne peuvent pas convenir pour des professionnels de la photo ou non.



Avec les reflets que &#231;a g&#233;n&#232;re c'est emb&#234;tant quand m&#234;me...




Foguenne a dit:


> Pour l'&#233;cran, comme d&#233;j&#224; not&#233;, certains pro on command&#233; un MacBook Pro brillant.
> C'est effectivement un point ou j'ai un doute.



Et comment ! Sachant qu'il faut que l'appareil soit utilis&#233; en lumi&#232;re indirecte et encore ! M&#234;me probl&#232;me que pour les APN... Ce n'est pas demain que les pro de l'image vont sortir de leur placard &#224; balai. Et ceux qui en sont sortis vont vite y retourner &#224; cause de Steve Job. O&#249; alors il faut faire les d&#233;mo en salle obscure  Je plaisante un peu mais si peu 

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il est beau


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Oui, l&#224; c'est pareil, puisque pas de pav&#233; num&#233;rique !


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; :hein: Je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de trimbaler un accessoire de plus. Soit on pr&#244;ne un ratio confort/(trans)portabilit&#233;, soit on bosse chez soi. Quel est le gain? Balader un doublon du clavier existant?



C'est juste un besoin :

&#8226; De confort _(passer toutes la journ&#233;e sur un macbook pro mes doigts chauffe)_
&#8226; En cour j'utilise un autre &#233;cran, le book pro est ferm&#233;, le clavier est juste un besoin de beaut&#233; 
&#8226; Un Enorme accessoires _(de geek)_ :rateau:

je pr&#233;f&#232;re en cour ramener ma souris mon ordi et mon clavier ... pour bouger sinon le clavier n'a aucune utilit&#233;


----------



## eyescarz (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il semble que ce soit bien le cas.
> 
> @+
> iota


iweb a evolué grace a la prise en charge du html mais je pense qu'il sera toujours en retard par rapport a rapidweaver mais ca reste a confirmer


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

Et ben Numbers sur un G5 bi-pro donne envie de revenir &#224; excel tellement c'est lourd.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Je tiens a vous faire remarquer que l'Apple Remote est a pr&#233;sent magn&#233;tis&#233;e sur le pied de l'iMac


----------



## eyescarz (8 Août 2007)

bien vu
 l'iMac est trop fin la remote aurait dépassé


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je tiens a vous faire remarquer que l'Apple Remote est a présent magnétisée sur le pied de l'iMac


Bien vu!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (8 Août 2007)

L'enseignement de hier soir, c'est qu'il va encore y avoir du nouveau niveau design avant la sotie de Léo (ou juste après)
Après la refonte du design de l'OS avec Léopard (plus sombre) sur le modèle du design de l'iphone voici l'Imac qui se met au diapason: aluminium, pomme noire (comme sur l'iphone si je ne m'abuse), ....

Exit le blanc immaculé.... il ne reste donc plus que deux produits à mettre à jour avant la sortie de Léopard: 
--> MackBook qui a échappé à la révision en mai dernier et qui, sur la photo de famille fait un peut tache etant le dernier à arborer le blanc immaculé 

-->l'Ipod dont on attend une _next gen_ depuis un moment déjà

on peut donc logiquement penser que cela arrivera vers le mois de septembre-octobre


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> L'enseignement de hier soir, c'est qu'il va encore y avoir du nouveau niveau design avant la sotie de L&#233;o (ou juste apr&#232;s)


L'enseignement du jour, c'est que DELL veut se mettre &#224; la virtualisation.

C'est vrai que la vague (de succ&#232;s) sur laquelle surfe Apple (iPod, iPhone, _NEW_ iMac) est proprement scandaleuse ! 

edit : le site d'Apple FR a chang&#233; de look.


----------



## Fafnou (8 Août 2007)

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'info...

Est ce qu'on sait si il sera simple d'ajouter de la mémoire? Même procédure que l'iMac actuel?

La RAM est tellement chère sur l'Apple Store que j'espère ce que sera le cas...


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Fafnou a dit:


> Est ce qu'on sait si il sera simple d'ajouter de la m&#233;moire? M&#234;me proc&#233;dure que l'iMac actuel?


Encore plus simple, il n'y a plus qu'une seule vis &#224; enlever.

Plus d'infos ici et la photo de la trape m&#233;moire est l&#224;.

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

Je ne me lasse pas de ce nouvel Imac, je sens que je vais partir dans des économies pour avoir un ordi de bureau vu que je ne peux pas me passer d'un portable! :rose:
Par contre le mois prochain Ilife 08 sera mien! (70 euros pour les étudiants! )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il semble que ce soit bien le cas.
> 
> @+
> iota


Il semble effectivment. Et c'est heureux. Merci.


----------



## clochelune (8 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je ne me lasse pas de ce nouvel Imac, je sens que je vais partir dans des &#233;conomies pour avoir un ordi de bureau vu que je ne peux pas me passer d'un portable! :rose:
> Par contre le mois prochain Ilife 08 sera mien! (70 euros pour les &#233;tudiants! )



j'ai encore un train de retard mais, yeah ;-))
j'adore moi aussi les formes de nouvel iMac qui en effet a une belle ressemblance avec l'iPhone!!

en plus iLife et iWork  08 qui sortent enfin...
je prendrai iWork, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r!!
oh, moi qui voulait attendre pour l'achat du iMac, je ne sais si je r&#233;sisterai tr&#232;s longtemps!!

j'irai le voir en septembre &#224; la Fnac pour me faire une id&#233;e de visu ;-)

au d&#233;part j'esp&#233;rais un retour aux iMac style tournesol, framboise, citron etc!

mais un iMac avec les lignes de l'iPhone, c'est bien pens&#233; je trouve quand m&#234;me!!
ce qu'il est beau!!!!!!

en effet, l'iMac 17 est aux oubliettes, du coup le 20 pouces voit son prix diminuer...
yep yep!!! 
ENFIN!


----------



## lifenight (8 Août 2007)

Je travaille depuis ce matin sur Numbers de la suite iWork 08, il est fantastique  Super simple, léger et compatible avec Excel : Great :love:


----------



## Digenvez (8 Août 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Perso, j'ai vraiment ete bluffe par la nouvelle version d'iMovie.
> 
> J'ai pas hesiter une seconde, j'ai passe ma coimmande. Reception semaine prochaine. Mon nouveau MacBook Pro trepigne d'impatience.



Ma première réaction a été la même à propos d'iMovie. Mais attention: si vous utilisez iMovie HD à fond, vérifiez bien ce que vous pouvez faire avec iMovie '08. Car ce n'est pas une nouvelle version, c'est une nouvelle application complètement différente. Regardez ce qui se passe quand vous importez un projet iMovie HD dans iMovie '08. (Deuxième vidéo du tutorial: http://www.apple.com/ilife/tutorials/#imovie )

Perso, ce que je fait avec iMovie HD aujourd'hui, je ne pourrai plus le faire avec iMovie '08. Donc...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2007)

iMovie 08 on dirait un Final Cut :love:


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Ca sent le brûlé, les cartes bleues préchauffent


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

Petite question aux testeurs d'iWork 08 et possesseurs d'iWork 06 : &#224; l'installation, la version d'essai &#233;crase-t-elle la version 06 que l'on a achet&#233;e, ou peut-on disposer des 2 versions, l'une de travail, l'autre de test ?
Je suppose que c'est la deuxi&#232;me hypoth&#232;se, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re en avoir confirmation.
Bon, au pire, on peut ensuite r&#233;installer iWork 06, mais pas tr&#232;s pratique.


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

apres une petite reflexion j'ai compris pourquoi apple n'avait pas integrer un pad numerique dans ses claviers sans fils c'est tout simple:c'est fait pour le multimedia par exemple quand on regarde un dvd sur l'imac est quue l'on est sur le canape ont a pas besoin d'un pas non? pareil pour les photos,la musique,...............

ps:j'adore cet imac


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui r&#226;lent apr&#232;s la carte graphique, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent dans l'iMac on avait la 1600 de chez ATI, maintenant on a la 2400 et la 2600, donc &#231;a progresse !

Je dis &#231;a, mais je peux me tromper, en fait.

Et de toute fa&#231;on tout d&#233;pend des pilotes, autant sous Mac OS X que sous BootCamp (comme d'habitude on peut s'attendre &#224; une mise &#224; jour de BootCamp d'ici quelques jours, afin de prendre en compte ces nouveaux Mac).

En revanche dommage que iWork n&#233;cessite la 10.4.10, j'aurais bien aim&#233; l'essayer. J'ai essay&#233; la 10.4.10 elle-m&#234;me, sur mon MacBook, cela m'a suffit 



le baron du 31 a dit:


> apres une petite reflexion j'ai compris pourquoi apple n'avait pas integrer un pad numerique dans ses claviers sans fils c'est tout simple:c'est fait pour le multimedia par exemple quand on regarde un dvd sur l'imac est quue l'on est sur le canape ont a pas besoin d'un pas non? pareil pour les photos,la musique,...............
> 
> ps:j'adore cet imac



En fait tu n'as pas besoin de clavier tout court, puisque tu as l'Apple Remote.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour ceux qui r&#226;lent apr&#232;s la carte graphique, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent dans l'iMac on avait la 1600 de chez ATI, maintenant on a la 2400 et la 2600, donc &#231;a progresse !



Ben j'esp&#232;re vraiment que ce soit le cas, parce que &#231;a fait un bon moment qu'ATI fait du sur-place dans l'&#233;volution de ses cartes. Du style, on reprend les m&#234;mes CG, et on recommence en changeant juste leur nom (j'exag&#232;re un peu mais en gros c'est &#231;a).


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben j'espère vraiment que ce soit le cas, parce que ça fait un bon moment qu'ATI fait du sur-place dans l'évolution de ses cartes. Du style, on reprend les mêmes CG, et on recommence en changeant juste leur nom (j'exagère un peu mais en gros c'est ça).


La Radeon HD2600 est quand même issue de la dernière architecture mise au point par ATI et compatible DirectX 10 (je sais, on s'en fout un peu pour les Mac ).

Comme je le disais précédement, c'est une carte milieu de gamme, qui ne fera pas de miracle dans les jeux gourmants, mais qui sera parfaitement à l'aise au quotidien.

@+
iota


----------



## tonio08 (8 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Petite question aux testeurs d'iWork 08 et possesseurs d'iWork 06 : à l'installation, la version d'essai écrase-t-elle la version 06 que l'on a achetée, ou peut-on disposer des 2 versions, l'une de travail, l'autre de test ?
> Je suppose que c'est la deuxième hypothèse, mais je préfère en avoir confirmation.
> Bon, au pire, on peut ensuite réinstaller iWork 06, mais pas très pratique.



Dans "Application" tu as un dossier iwork 06 ett un iwork 08 donc l'installation n'écrase pas iwork 06. Au passage la version 08 est très réussie, je vais désinstaller office et ne garder que iwork


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

:rateau:





fredintosh a dit:


> Petite question aux testeurs d'iWork 08 et possesseurs d'iWork 06 : à l'installation, la version d'essai écrase-t-elle la version 06 que l'on a achetée, ou peut-on disposer des 2 versions, l'une de travail, l'autre de test ?
> Je suppose que c'est la deuxième hypothèse, mais je préfère en avoir confirmation.
> Bon, au pire, on peut ensuite réinstaller iWork 06, mais pas très pratique.



les 2 versions sont distincts (2 dossiers), ca serait gênant au bout de 30 jours (sans activation) dans le cas contraire...

edit : trop lent :rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> En revanche dommage que iWork nécessite la 10.4.10, j'aurais bien aimé l'essayer. J'ai essayé la 10.4.10 elle-même, sur mon MacBook, cela m'a suffit



Apple a fait les correctifs, non? je suis passé à la 10.4.10 hier pour pouvoir mettre iwork 08 et pas de problème.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> La Radeon HD2600 est quand même issue de la dernière architecture mise au point par ATI et compatible DirectX 10 (je sais, on s'en fout un peu pour les Mac ).
> 
> Comme je le disais précédement, c'est une carte milieu de gamme, qui ne fera pas de miracle dans les jeux gourmants, mais qui sera parfaitement à l'aise au quotidien.
> 
> ...



http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31125/un_imac_plus_joueur_pas_vraiment/


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Dans "Application" tu as un dossier iwork 06 ett un iwork 08 donc l'installation n'&#233;crase pas iwork 06. Au passage la version 08 est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussie, je vais d&#233;sinstaller office et ne garder que iwork





frolick10 a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> les 2 versions sont distincts (2 dossiers), ca serait g&#234;nant au bout de 30 jours (sans activation) dans le cas contraire...
> 
> edit : trop lent :rateau:



Merci &#224; vous, je vais essayer &#231;a d&#232;s que j'ai un peu de temps !

Sinon, quelles sont vos impressions ? &#199;a rame pas trop sur des configs "normales" ?


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Août 2007)

J'ai lu ici que numbers ramait sur G5 bipro.

Est il possible que la nouvelle suite ilife 08 et iworks 08 ne soient, en fait, pas vraiment utilisables sur les G5 (et que dire alors des G4!) ?

Etant encore sous panther, je ne peut tester... Quelqu'un peut il me dire si iworksO8 fonctionne correctement sur G5 ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

Oublie, Numbers sur un G5 bi-pro rame m&#233;chament.

Mais bon export/import Excel.

Mais alors le "spreadsheet for the rest of us" bonjour, c'est pas intuitif, enfin je dis &#231;a personnellement.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Août 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oublie, Numbers sur un G5 bi-pro rame.
> 
> Mais bon export/import Excel.
> 
> Mais alors le "spreadsheet for the rest of us" bonjour, c'est pas intuitif, enfin je dis &#231;a personnellement.



:mouais: 

Mais &#231;a rame... comment ? Un peu, beaucoup ?

Est-ce que &#231;a rame autant que les tableaux de Pages 06 ?

Bon, le mieux, c'est encore que j'essaye par moi-m&#234;me... :rateau:


----------



## manustyle (8 Août 2007)

Pour ilife 8, vous prenez le pack familiale ? Combien d'utilisateurs peuvent s'en servir ?

C'est règlement comme windows ? je veux dire, si l'on met le pack mono utilisateur sur 2 mac ça marchera pas ?


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais:
> Mais ça rame... comment ? Un peu, beaucoup ?


Le môssieu te dit "ca rame", donc ca rame.   Et si ca rame sur un bi-G5 alors j'imagine même pas le résultat sur un PB12"


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

C'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu prendre une carte Nvidia au lieu d'ATI qui est à la traine depuis un certain temps... Mas je pense qu'ils ont voulu laisser l'avantage au macbook pro pour bien distinguer la gamme... Ce qui n'étit pas trop le cas avant! (X1600)


----------



## tonio08 (8 Août 2007)

Pour Numbers je l'ai test&#233; sur un MBP 2,16 GHz avec 2Go de Ram et ca tourne nickel.
Est ce que le nouveau format d'enregistrement de office 2007 sur pc est compatible avec iwork 08?


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

@manustyle

Il me semble que pour les applis Apple non professionnelles, il n'y a pas de contr&#244;le en r&#233;seau mais :
- primo, je n'en suis pas s&#251;r.
- secundo, que je sois clair : installer sur plusieurs machines un produit avec une licence unique est un acte de piraterie informatique.


----------



## manustyle (8 Août 2007)

A l'heure ou Steve Jobs nous sort un clavier sans pavé numérique, un autre fabricant nous sort.......... tadaaaaaaaa la souris pavé numérique. Alléluia mes frères, vous voilà sauvé 

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-77964-insolite-souris-clavier-numerique-integre.html


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31125/un_imac_plus_joueur_pas_vraiment/


Je préfére les tests de Tom's Hardware.

La radeon HD2600 Pro n'est clairement pas fait pour du jeu intensif, mais est lragement à la hauteur pour une utilisation classique + jeu occasionnel. De plus les technologies comme Core Animation ne lui feront pas peur.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Pour Numbers je l'ai test&#233; sur un MBP 2,16 GHz avec 2Go de Ram et ca tourne nickel.
> Est ce que le nouveau format d'enregistrement de office 2007 sur pc est compatible avec iwork 08?



J'&#233;tais s&#251;r que sur Intel &#231;a passerait mieux. 



fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Mais &#231;a rame... comment ? Un peu, beaucoup ?
> 
> ...


Assez pour devenir champion d'aviron, &#231;a m'a &#233;nerv&#233;, c'est dire (moins que sur mon G4/1,2 mais&#8230.

5 fois plus qu'Excel.


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je préfére les tests de Tom's Hardware.
> 
> La radeon HD2600 Pro n'est clairement pas fait pour du jeu intensif, mais est lragement à la hauteur pour une utilisation classique + jeu occasionnel. De plus les technologies comme Core Animation ne lui feront pas peur.
> 
> ...


C'est quand même dommage de pas avoir opté pour une Nvidia!


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Pour ilife 8, vous prenez le pack familiale ? Combien d'utilisateurs peuvent s'en servir ?


R&#233;ponse :


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Le contrat de licence logicielle du Pack Familial permet d'installer et d'utiliser un exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un maximum de cinq (5) ordinateurs agr&#233;&#233;s par Apple sous r&#233;serve que ces ordinateurs soient situ&#233;s dans le m&#234;me foyer et utilis&#233;s par les personnes qui occupent ce m&#234;me foyer. Par "foyer", nous entendons une ou plusieurs personnes partageant le m&#234;me logement tel qu'une maison, un appartement, un mobile home ou une copropri&#233;t&#233;. Cette licence ne s'&#233;tend pas aux &#233;tudiants qui r&#233;sident dans des chambres universitaires s&#233;par&#233;es, ni aux entreprises, ni aux artisans et commer&#231;ants.





xao85 a dit:


> C'est quand m&#234;me dommage de pas avoir opt&#233; pour une Nvidia!


C'est clair, mais perso &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas trop.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage de pas avoir opté pour une Nvidia!



C'est aussi mon avis, mais bon...

Quand Apple commence à choisir une nouvelle CG sur un modèle de Mac, elle doit aussi faire attention de ne pas trop déstabiliser les autres modèles...


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

je suis présentement en train de tester numbers sur mon macbook et ca m'a l'air de fonctionner tout a fait normalement.
En meme temps c'est vrai que j'ai pas des tableaux de 3000 lignes


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est aussi mon avis, mais bon...
> 
> Quand Apple commence à choisir une nouvelle CG sur un modèle de Mac, elle doit aussi faire attention de ne pas trop déstabiliser les autres modèles...



Apple a choisi cette puce parce qu'elle décode en hard tou contenu HD. Un test sur PC sur les diffférents format HD(mpeg2, VC1 et H264), montre qu'on utilise que 3% duproc sur leur config. En gardant la même config avec un Nvidia 8500 ou 8600, on monte à 20% de CPU.

Donc voilà quand tu regardes un DVD HD, ton Mac peux continuer a faire des gros calculs


----------



## Kerala (8 Août 2007)

bonjour je part au japon et j'ai changé mes euros en yens pour 1ero = 158 yens et sur apple store japon imac 24 (le plus cher) vaut 299,800 yens soit 1897 euros. Sur apple strore fr il vaut 2.219 euros soit 322 euros de plus.. c'est beaucoup je trouve
ça a toujours été ainsi ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Apple a choisi cette puce parce qu'elle décode en hard tou contenu HD. Un test sur PC sur les diffférents format HD(mpeg2, VC1 et H264), montre qu'on utilise que 3% duproc sur leur config. En gardant la même config avec un Nvidia 8500 ou 8600, on monte à 20% de CPU.
> 
> Donc voilà quand tu regardes un DVD HD, ton Mac peux continuer a faire des gros calculs



Interessant!


----------



## manustyle (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Apple a choisi cette puce parce qu'elle décode en hard tou contenu HD. Un test sur PC sur les diffférents format HD(mpeg2, VC1 et H264), montre qu'on utilise que 3% duproc sur leur config. En gardant la même config avec un Nvidia 8500 ou 8600, on monte à 20% de CPU.
> 
> Donc voilà quand tu regardes un DVD HD, ton Mac peux continuer a faire des gros calculs



OUai enfin, pour lire des dvd HD, donc Blue-ray ou HD-DVD, faudrait encore que le imac soit pourvu du lecteur !


----------



## chounim (8 Août 2007)

Kerala a dit:


> bonjour je part au japon et j'ai changé mes euros en yens pour 1ero = 158 yens et sur apple store japon imac 24 (le plus cher) vaut 299,800 yens soit 1897 euros. Sur apple strore fr il vaut 2.219 euros soit 322 euros de plus.. c'est beaucoup je trouve
> ça a toujours été ainsi ?



Il faut prendre en compte les taxes de chaque pays...


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Apple a choisi cette puce parce qu'elle d&#233;code en hard tou contenu HD. Un test sur PC sur les difff&#233;rents format HD(mpeg2, VC1 et H264), montre qu'on utilise que 3&#37; duproc sur leur config. En gardant la m&#234;me config avec un Nvidia 8500 ou 8600, on monte &#224; 20% de CPU.
> 
> Donc voil&#224; quand tu regardes un DVD HD, ton Mac peux continuer a faire des gros calculs



c'est valale aussi pour celle du modele a 1200 E ?


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Je le veux :love: :love:


Très bonne réflexion de notre ami qui aime la moquette  , l'iMac pourra bien gérer toutes les animations en tout genre de Léopard ?Enfin j'espère sinon Mister Jobs est dans le paté 


Bizarre l'Apple Remote dans le socle O_O


----------



## Kerala (8 Août 2007)

je me repond à moi même imac 24 à 2299 dollards ça fait 1666 euros soit une diff de 553 euros putains :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

ebensatis a dit:


> je suis présentement en train de tester numbers sur mon macbook et ca m'a l'air de fonctionner tout a fait normalement.
> En meme temps c'est vrai que j'ai pas des tableaux de 3000 lignes



Test rapide sur iMac G5 : particulièrement *fluide*.
Les graphiques ne peuvent pas être aussi "soignés" qu'avec Excel mais on peut aisément s'en suffire.
Les fonctions basiques sont bien intégrées.
Cet outil peut satisfaire (au premier regard) des utilisateurs de tableur assez nombreux.

Cela mérite bien sûr un examen plus approfondi, notamment pour ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec Excel sur Windows.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Test rapide sur iMac G5 : particulièrement *fluide*.


Tu as fais qql graphiques ????


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Apple a choisi cette puce parce qu'elle décode en hard tou contenu HD. Un test sur PC sur les diffférents format HD(mpeg2, VC1 et H264), montre qu'on utilise que 3% duproc sur leur config. En gardant la même config avec un Nvidia 8500 ou 8600, on monte à 20% de CPU.
> 
> Donc voilà quand tu regardes un DVD HD, ton Mac peux continuer a faire des gros calculs



Vu sous cet angle, ça me semble être un choix judicieux.

Pour la vidéo, les caméscopes HD commencent à être nombreux sur le marché. En plus c'est un choix cohérent pour faire fonctionner correctement iMovie et iDVD.
De plus, on trouve de plus en plus de contenu HD et encodée en H264 diffusé par nos "box" triple-play.


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

@ SuperMoquette :

J'ai essay&#233; un peu de tout
graphique standard &#224; barres, conversion vers un graphique par secteur
j'ai ouvert des documents excel mac sans souci (2 avertissements concernant des modifs de mise en forme)

par contre je n'ai pas essay&#233; de faire ni d'ouvrir des graphiques &#224; double &#233;chelle par exemple, je n'en ai pas sous la main et j'ai la flemme 

Par contre, je confirme : lancement rapide, et fluidit&#233; d'ensemble.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Les graphiques ne peuvent pas être aussi "soignés" qu'avec Excel



Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu entend par la ?


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

ebensatis a dit:


> Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu entend par la ?



Je n'ai pas trouvé (pas trop cherché) de possibilité de mise en forme "fine" : double échelle pour les séries, changements individuels de couleurs etc.

Le résultat est d'emblée visuellement satisfaisant, mais pour des raisons x, y ou z on peut avoir besoin de modifier des couleurs etc (les patrons, vous savez comment c'est ) et je n'ai pas vu comment le faire immédiatement.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> on peut avoir besoin de modifier des couleurs etc (les patrons, vous savez comment c'est ) et je n'ai pas vu comment le faire immédiatement.



Et bien par exemple si tu est dans un graphique en barre, tu selectionne la barre dont tu veut changer la couleur et tu va dans l'inspecteur approprié ou tu peut choisir une couleur, une texture ou bien un plaquage d'image.


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

ok, ok&#8230; mais les doubles &#233;chelles ? 

ou les graphiques superpos&#233;s ? genre barre et courbe ?

j'ai pas trouv&#233;, &#231;a.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

c'est un type de graphique particulier et il est effectivement fort possible que number ne le propose pas


----------



## LeProf (8 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> A l'heure ou Steve Jobs nous sort un clavier sans pavé numérique, un autre fabricant nous sort.......... tadaaaaaaaa la souris pavé numérique. Alléluia mes frères, vous voilà sauvé
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-77964-insolite-souris-clavier-numerique-integre.html



BEURKKKKKKK .....'tain que c'est moche !


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2007)

ebensatis a dit:


> c'est un type de graphique particulier et il est effectivement fort possible que number ne le propose pas


 
Ne le propose pas encore.... 
Allez, on va dire pour ilfe 9.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> BEURKKKKKKK .....'tain que c'est moche !



Ça fait les gauffres aussi ?


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

ebensatis a dit:


> c'est un type de graphique particulier et il est effectivement fort possible que number ne le propose pas



Un autre truc m'a surpris : je fais un graphique, je veux le déplacer les étiquettes de catégorie n'ont pas suivi :mouais:

M'y suis-je mal pris ? Je vérifierai.

Mais j'insite, pour des besoins "standard" Numbers me semble suffisant et son prix est plus qu'intéressant si la compatibilité avec Excel Mac et Windows est avérée.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

ebensatis a dit:


> c'est un type de graphique particulier et il est effectivement fort possible que number ne le propose pas



En tout cas pour les ex-excelleur, faut obligatoirement lire le mode d'emploi, c'est d&#233;routant 



starmac a dit:


> Un autre truc m'a surpris : je fais un graphique, je veux le d&#233;placer&#8230; les &#233;tiquettes de cat&#233;gorie n'ont pas suivi :mouais:
> 
> M'y suis-je mal pris ? Je v&#233;rifierai.



Tu n'es pas le seul j'ai &#233;parpill&#233; un graphe sur toute ma page


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En tout cas pour les ex-excelleur, faut obligatoirement lire le mode d'emploi, c'est déroutant



Un mode d'emploi pour un produit Apple !!!!!!

Mais où va-t-on ? :affraid:


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2007)

Kerala a dit:


> je me repond &#224; moi m&#234;me imac 24 &#224; 2299 dollards &#231;a fait 1666 euros soit une diff de 553 euros putains :rateau:



Ce sont les prix hors taxes. Avec la taxe, on est plus qu'as 1992.54 &#8364;, ce qui fait tout de suit un peu moins au niveau marge.

Ensuite, il faut voir que le dollar est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bas en ce moment. 

Et c'est pareille pour la Japon, faut rajouter la taxe.

Sinon, une question peut &#234;tre b&#234;te. Pourquoi on passe d'une version 6 a une version 08?


----------



## Paradise (8 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Ce sont les prix hors taxes. Avec la taxe, on est plus qu'as 1992.54 &#8364;, ce qui fait tout de suit un peu moins au niveau marge.
> 
> Ensuite, il faut voir que le dollar est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bas en ce moment.
> 
> ...



maintenant les versions vnot correspondre au ann&#233;es..? non.?


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Oui exact PAradise  , si Steve nous sortait une version une version 07 tout e suite elle nous paraitrait démodé car on est à la moitié déjà de l'année 2007  , simple question de marketing il me semble


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

Je viens d'essayer sommairement Numbers, et &#231;a ne rame pas tant que &#231;a (iMac G5 2GHz, 2Go Ram)

Disons, &#231;a d&#233;pend beaucoup de ce qu'on y fait.
Mais j'avais peur que ce soit aussi catastrophique que les tableaux dans Pages.

J'adore les mod&#232;les pr&#233;d&#233;finis, ils sont tr&#232;s bien pens&#233;s et facilement adaptables.
Contrairement aux mod&#232;les de Pages que je n'utilise jamais, ceux de Numbers m'ont paru tr&#232;s sympa, du cacul de taux d'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un pr&#234;t &#224; la liste de courses.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

chez moi les étiquette de serie se deplacent avec le tableau. Il n'y a que la légende qui est indeendante et ne se deplace pas avec.

Dailleur j'ai bien essaye de deplacer les etiquette par rapport au graphe car je trouve (sur ls graphe en barre) qu'elle sont trop collées aux barre. mais je n'ai pas réussi a les désolidariser


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

je viens de trouver une video du nouvel imac vraiment superbe:http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/vi...rd-and-ilifes-best-plus-a-round-up-287139.php


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2007)

avez vous remarquer dans les pref des appli iwork un nouvel onglet correction automatique
il permet de corriger auto les majuscules, de mettre en exposant les préfixe de nombre de remplacer les 1/2 pr le cractère approprié ou bien en le parametrant de mettre les carré et cube en exposant automatiquement


----------



## tovaritch (8 Août 2007)

Petite réaction au special event: on a plutôt étés gatés: le nouvel imac est superbe on a été gaté : l'alu et l'ecran brillant, très abordable je trouve, et sur le papier ça a l'air d'être une belle bête, ilife 08 et particulmièrement iphoto propose des nouveautés intéressantes. Moi qui doit switcher dans même pas un mois pour un macbook je vais tout de même réetudier mes besoins en portabilité (surtout que je fais pas mal de photo (20 ou 24" c super).


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> je viens de trouver une video du nouvel imac vraiment superbe:http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/vi...rd-and-ilifes-best-plus-a-round-up-287139.php



Euh elle est où la vidéo ? Parce que je trouve queudalle moi  :rateau: Pas taper hein ?


----------



## chnies (8 Août 2007)

ouais bin c'est bien les zimac mais moi j'ai toujours pas mon ultrportable de 1kg !


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh elle est où la vidéo ? Parce que je trouve queudalle moi  :rateau: Pas taper hein ?



elle est en place pourtant j'ai reussi a la lire a partir de ce lien


----------



## Thanidran (8 Août 2007)

si certains sont concern&#233;s :

http://www.apple.com/fr/ilife/uptodate/


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> je viens de trouver une video du nouvel imac vraiment superbe:http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/vi...rd-and-ilifes-best-plus-a-round-up-287139.php



On voit très bien les choses autour du Mac dans l'écran du Mac ... :mouais:


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Il a une drole de t&#234;te le nouvel iMac quand il est &#233;teind 





@+
iota


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

content d'avoir acheté un des derniers 20" avec un écarn mat. Le brillant c'est vraiment chiant...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> content d'avoir achet&#233; un des derniers 20" avec un &#233;carn mat. Le brillant c'est vraiment chiant...:mouais:



Bof, je me disais aussi &#231;a avant mais &#224; l'usage &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas (sur MacBook).


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il a une drole de t&#234;te le nouvel iMac quand il est &#233;teind
> 
> @+
> iota



Ca me fait pens&#233; aux films de science fiction des ann&#233;es 70 dans les vaisseaux spatiaux :rateau::rateau:


----------



## eventory (8 Août 2007)

En effet, il a une tete de casque de cosmonaute 

L'espace dédié à l'écran doit etre super impressionnant sur le 24" éteint


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il a une drole de t&#234;te le nouvel iMac quand il est &#233;teind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il assez la classe je trouve &#233;teint  :love: dommage qu'il y'ait un mini espace d'alu bross&#233; entre la bande noir et la tranche de l'iMac T__T.

C'est l&#224; qu'on remarque par contre l'utilit&#233; d'avoir mis une bande noire tout autour hein ?


----------



## doctor maybe (8 Août 2007)

et le bouton sur le clavier bluetooth il permet d allumer le mac ou juste le clavier??:mouais:


----------



## iHeard (8 Août 2007)

Lorsqu'on voit &#231;a , on peut remarquer que Apple c'est pas foul&#233; pour le design


----------



## fpoil (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Il assez la classe je trouve éteint  :love: dommage qu'il y'ait un mini espace d'alu brossé entre la bande noir et la tranche de l'iMac T__T.
> 
> C'est là qu'on remarque par contre l'utilité d'avoir mis une bande noire tout autour hein ?




Cosmos 1999 ou une vieille télé de l'époque, il manque une jolie fille en courège


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Lorsqu'on voit ça , on peut remarquer que Apple c'est pas foulé pour le design



Sur le plan du design, un écran étant rectangulaire et les derniers iMac tendant à se rapprocher de ce simple rectangle, il va devenir difficile pour Apple d'innover.

Par contre, côté matériaux, l'aluminium usiné et la vitre sur l'écran sont des luxes qu'on ne retrouve que chez Apple. L'association des deux donne un résultat que je trouve très réussi et d'aspect vraiment luxueux.

À la rigueur, en tant que possesseur d'un iMac G4 "tournesol", je trouve qu'il manque un vrai pied pivotant depuis l'iMac G5.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> image
> 
> Lorsqu'on voit ça , on peut remarquer que Apple c'est pas foulé pour le design



Ça c'est facile à dire


----------



## Luke58 (8 Août 2007)

Concernant la compatibilité d'iWork 08 avec MS Office, de mon côté elle est loin d'être parfaite : tous les fichiers .doc ou .xls que j'ai ouvert (ainsi que leur équivalent Open XML) ont déclenché des petites erreurs d'importation.
Sur des documents de plusieurs dizaines de pages, ça représente un travail énorme pour "réparer" la mise en forme qui est corrompue.

Et énorme point noir d'iWork : pas de prise en charge de l'Open Document. C'est aberrant. Même Office, qui tente pourtant d'imposer l'Open XML, le supporte. Ca nous oblige à conserver un OpenOffice sous la main.
Il y a par exemple beaucoup d'universités ou d'écoles qui installe OOo sur leur machines, et de plus en plus d'utilisateurs d'OOo de manière générale.

Y a t'il une chance qu'un plug-in tiers pour iWork lui offre le support de l'Open Document ? Le logiciel est certes propriétaire mais Apple pourrait quand même offrir la possiblité aux développeurs de travailler dessus.


----------



## angealexiel (8 Août 2007)

Je suis l'homme le plus heureux du monde, 

car comme certains le savent , mon imac 24 pouces acheter en mars, ne marche plus depuis avril, depuis avril apple ne pouvait pas faire l'echange , car je fesait parti des gens qui avait le disque dur de 500 Go que apple ne pouvait pas changer, le service client m'avait affirmer que jaurai le nouveau, et quil me ferai un beau cadeau,

 et bien il me file le 24 pouces , C2D extreme 2,8 ghz 500 go de HDD, 2 go ram , pour l'equivalent de l'ancien imac 24 que javais car il avait aussi 2 go ram, il viennent de me telephoner , et il comptait m'offrir l' option 1 To , 

mais comme cela repousser le delai, ils m'ont offert plutot 2 go de plus soit 4 go ,+ Iwork 08 + le clavier sans fil . je meritais quil me fasse un cadeau car je n'ai plus dimac depuis 4 mois, 

et le MBP que j'ai acheter ya un mois est victime de l'ecran jaunatre, ( il me remplace ausi le MBP mais que quand jaurai recu le nouvel imac , afin de garder un mac au moins ) 

BREF, vraiment , merci du fond du coeur apple, car tu aurai pu me filer juste le haut de gamme sans option , et tu me file pour 900 euros de bonus. 

Je resterai a jamais fidele a une marque comme celle ci, qui comme microsoft pour ses consoles, savent dedommager leur bon client . MERCI ^^


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Je resterai a jamais fidele a une marque comme celle ci, qui comme microsoft pour ses consoles, savent dedommager leur *bon client*.


Dommage qu'ils n'en aient qu'un seul  

@+
iota


----------



## angealexiel (8 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Dommage qu'ils n'en aient qu'un seul
> 
> @+
> iota



Cela m'etonne moi meme, mais j'ai l'impression que le service client apple c'est la roulette russe, car soit on est tres decu selon les dires de certains , soit on a le cul bord&#233; de nouilles comme moi, mais d'un cot&#233; c'est normal ce beau cadeau, car j'aurai pu leur foutre une plainte au cul pour ca... moi il me disent que mon cas et exeptionnel, que jai pas eu de bol, mais je pense pas etre le seul dans ce cas... mais bon en tout cas, apple a vraiment assur&#233; , ca me fait extremement plaisir.

edit : dailleurs jai une remarque a faire, est ce la premiere fois que la france et peut etre meme l'europe a un modele de plus dans le catalogue ? car a la keynote que jai vu et a apple store US , ils montre que trois config , sans parler du santa rosa C2D extreme, alors que en europe ont a le droit a une 4eme config? 

cela est il deja arriv&#233; ??


----------



## Luke58 (8 Août 2007)

Et petite question : normal que Keynote + Numbers + Pages 08 pèse ~ 600 Mo alors que Keynote 06 tout seul pèse déjà 1 Go ?

Plus précisemment : les thèmes Keynote 06 pèse entre 10 Mo et 200 Mo chacun. Les thèmes Keynote 08 pèse entre 10 Ko et 200 Ko chacun, en gros.

J'ai loupé quelque chose ? Diviser par 1000 la taille occupé par les thèmes c'est de la sacré optimisation...


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

Ah dit donc, t'as pas de chance toi, m&#234;me ton correcteur orthographique ne marche pas, au moins que ce soit la touche espace entre les mots 

Je pense que tu peux t'estimer tr&#232;s heureux, car il a des milliers d'utilisateurs d'iMac G5 monoprocesseur d'il y a quelques ann&#233;es qui ont pas mal gal&#233;r&#233; avant d'arriver &#224; se faire refiler la machine suivante. Une sombre histoire de Kernel Panics &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition sur certaines de ces machines.


----------



## eyescarz (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Je suis l'homme le plus heureux du monde,
> 
> car comme certains le savent , mon imac 24 pouces acheter en mars, ne marche plus depuis avril, depuis avril apple ne pouvait pas faire l'echange , car je fesait parti des gens qui avait le disque dur de 500 Go que apple ne pouvait pas changer, le service client m'avait affirmer que jaurai le nouveau, et quil me ferai un beau cadeau,
> 
> ...



Content pour toi tu l'as bien mérité apparemment


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> dailleurs jai une remarque a faire, est ce la premiere fois que la france et peut etre meme l'europe a un modele de plus dans le catalogue ? car a la keynote que jai vu et a apple store US , ils montre que trois config , sans parler du santa rosa C2D extreme, alors que en europe ont a le droit a une 4eme config?
> 
> cela est il deja arrivé ??


La quatrième configuration est bien présente sur l'Apple Store US.
Le prix correspond en fait au modèle 24" standard plus les options 2,8GHz, 2Go de RAM et 500Go de disque dur.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Je suis jaloux Angeal T__T

Mais je suis aussi content pour toi :love:  


bon alors y'a plus d'infos ou de photos ? , j'en veux , j'en veux :love:


----------



## doctor maybe (8 Août 2007)

sniff personne pour me repondre.....

le bouton power sur le clavier bluetooth sert il a allumer le mac ou le clavier?


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Je suis là pour te répondre  , mais je n'en suis pas sur mais ça me semble logique .

Le bouton du clavier servirait à éteindre le clavier bien sur , le bouton Power du Mac à allumer . éteindre l'iMac ^^.


Voilà


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> sniff personne pour me repondre.....
> 
> le bouton power sur le clavier bluetooth sert il a allumer le mac ou le clavier?



Je chercher l'info également mais Apple a abandonné depuis longtemps le fait de pouvoir éteindre son mac via le clavier (souvenirs douloureux sous mac os 9 pour ma part) donc je pense et j'espère que c'est le bouton d'extinction du clavier


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Si c'&#233;tait un bouton pour allumer l'ordinateur, il serait aussi sur le clavier filaire non ?
J'en d&#233;duit que c'est uniquement pour allumer le clavier.

@+
iota


----------



## doctor maybe (8 Août 2007)

ok bon ben c etait pour satisfaire ma petite curiositee!merci


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Je suis l'homme le plus heureux du monde,
> 
> car comme certains le savent , mon imac 24 pouces acheter en mars, ne marche plus depuis avril, depuis avril apple ne pouvait pas faire l'echange , car je fesait parti des gens qui avait le disque dur de 500 Go que apple ne pouvait pas changer, le service client m'avait affirmer que jaurai le nouveau, et quil me ferai un beau cadeau,
> 
> ...



T'as de la chance, ces choses là n'arrive pas tout les jours au SAV apple!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; fait 

D'ailleurs, je me trompe o&#249; il n'y a plus de voyant "caps lock" ?
Du moins il n'est pas visible (pas de petit rond)


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Je suis l'homme le plus heureux du monde, [&#8230;]
> mais comme cela repousser le delai, ils m'ont offert plutot 2 go de plus soit 4 go ,+ Iwork 08 + le clavier sans fil . je meritais quil me fasse un cadeau car je n'ai plus dimac depuis 4 mois, [&#8230;]
> BREF, vraiment , merci du fond du coeur apple, car tu aurai pu me filer juste le haut de gamme sans option , et tu me file pour 900 euros de bonus.
> 
> Je resterai a jamais fidele a une marque comme celle ci, qui comme microsoft pour ses consoles, savent dedommager leur bon client . MERCI ^^



Il faut des t&#233;moingnages comme celui-l&#224; pour forger des l&#233;gendes&#8230;


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tout à fait
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me trompe où il n'y a plus de voyant "caps lock" ?
> Du moins il n'est pas visible (pas de petit rond)



Exact y'a trop de changement entre les photos qu'on voit et ceux qu'on devrait avoir T__T.

La touche pomme, le caps lock , c'est écrit control en entier, on veut voir la version azerty nous ...


Et je veux une touche Entrée vertical pas horizontal , j'ai horreur de ça les touches entrée Horizontal '-_-


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

J'ai h&#226;te aussi de voir une version fran&#231;aise mais je pense qu'au niveau disposition, il sera pareil que les anciens claviers (@, touche entr&#233;e, pomme)


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

Ouf alors on peut dire


----------



## angealexiel (8 Août 2007)

au fait, il m'envoie avec le mac le clavier filaire, malgr&#233;s quil me devait un sans fil , car le delai est long pour le nouveau sans fil, alors ils me commande un sans fil a part pour pas ralentir l'arriv&#233; du nouvel imac , je compte bien revendre le filaire , une fois que j'aurai le sans fil, donc si quelqun en veut , me faire signe -) 

PS, je pense quil va y avoir des claviers noirs, car les touches blanches jurent un peu avec le metal et la noir de l'imac, et puis l'indice qui me fait dire ca, c'est que sur le store , la couleur est ecrite entre parenthese , comme si y'en aurait plusieurs... je verrait mieux un clavier noir que blanc pas vous??? moi c'est ce que ma choquer le plus au premier abord, pourquoi pas un clavier alu , avec touches noires , retro eclair&#233;e d'une lumiere douce bleut&#233;e ?? je reve... lol

PS , ya deja uen ou deux videos de l'imac dans un bureau ... pour ceux que ca interesse, et pour l'histoire de la pomme, le clavier francais l'a c'est sur , jai demander, le clavier qwerty int. ne la pas.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouf alors on peut dire



Disons que les gens sont tellement habitu&#233;s au positionnement des touches du clavier (de plus cela doit &#234;tre normalis&#233;, non ?) donc si tous les fabricants font des claviers diff&#233;rents, on est mal, t'imagine ?

Ah oui alors l&#224; je suis sur un acer, donc telle touche &#224; tel endroit, l&#224; c'est un dell etc...

M&#234;me si Apple est le seul fabricant correspondant &#224; Mac OS X, je trouverais &#231;a vraiment limite... 

Attendons de voir.


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Ma choquer le plus au premier abord, pourquoi pas un clavier alu , avec touches noires , retro eclair&#233;e d'une lumiere douce bleut&#233;e ?? je reve... lol


Clavier alu et touches noires, le r&#233;sultat ne me semble pas sp&#233;cialement prometteur...

Sinon, le clavier r&#233;tro-&#233;clair&#233; pour un ordinateur de bureau, &#231;a n'a pas grand int&#233;ret (surtout sur le sans-fil, &#231;a risque de tirer un peu trop sur les piles).

@+
iota


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Exact y'a trop de changement entre les photos qu'on voit et ceux qu'on devrait avoir T__T.
> 
> La touche pomme, le caps lock , c'est écrit control en entier, on veut voir la version azerty nous ...
> 
> ...



Si c'est comme les Apple Keyboard actuels :

QWERTY US : pas de pomme, touche entrée horizontale, arobase sur le 2
QWERTY international : touche pomme, touche entrée verticale, arobase sur le 2
AZERTY Français : touche pomme, touche entrée verticale, arobase sous l'echappement.

Bien sûr, il vaut sans doute mieux vérifier pour savoir si ces configurations sont maintenues sur les nouveaux modèles mais il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça change.

Quant aux touches de fonctions, si elles ont toutes été intégrées de F1 à F13, c'est seulement pour tenir sur la version sans pavé numérique, je pense.


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

J'ai une question qui tue:

Au sujet de la nouvelle mouture d'iMovie, il a été suffisement prévenu qu'il s'agit bel et bien d'une toute nouvelle application totalement réécrite.

Bien, mais NI dans les tutoriaux, NI dans la Keynote, ou nullepart autre on ne parle des Thèmes, des effets sur l'image ou sur l'audio qu'on pouvait appliquer dans iMovie HD (effet vieillot ou rallentis pour l'image, effet auditorium pour l'audio par exemple).

Bref: quelqu'un sait-il ou ca en est? disparition pure et simple de ces fonctions? ce serait vraiment décevant  (pour moi en tout cas)


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

Et la touche &#233;jection aussi, sur les claviers Qwerty elle a toujours eu cette place l&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et la touche &#233;jection aussi, sur les claviers Qwerty elle a toujours eu cette place l&#224; ?



Au-dessus de delete


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et la touche éjection aussi, sur les claviers Qwerty elle a toujours eu cette place là ?



J'ai un AZERTY et un QWERTY international : toutes les touches de fonctions sont au même emplacement sur les deux. Ejection en haut à droite, en l'occurrence.

Je pense qu'ils l'ont déplacée pour tenir sur la version courte du nouveau clavier.


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Disons que les gens sont tellement habitu&#233;s au positionnement des touches du clavier (de plus cela doit &#234;tre normalis&#233;, non ?) donc si tous les fabricants font des claviers diff&#233;rents, on est mal, t'imagine ?
> [&#8230;]
> M&#234;me si Apple est le seul fabricant correspondant &#224; Mac OS X, je trouverais &#231;a vraiment limite...


C'est clair. Et puis un ordinateur Apple, ca ressemble de plus en plus &#224; un PC dans un jolie bo&#238;te, non?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Au-dessus de delete



Oui je sais qu'elle est l&#224;  la question est : a-t-elle toujours &#233;t&#233; l&#224; sur le clavier qwerty ou &#233;tait elle au m&#234;me endroit que sur nos claviers actuels ?



EDIT :



yzykom a dit:


> J'ai un AZERTY et un QWERTY international : toutes les touches de fonctions sont au m&#234;me emplacement sur les deux. Ejection en haut &#224; droite, en l'occurrence.
> 
> Je pense qu'ils l'ont d&#233;plac&#233;e pour tenir sur la version courte du nouveau clavier.



Merci pour l'info


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui je sais qu'elle est l&#224;  la question est : a-t-elle toujours &#233;t&#233; l&#224; sur le clavier qwerty ou &#233;tait elle au m&#234;me endroit que sur nos claviers actuels ?



:rose::rose::rose:

Hum&#8230; Je vais faire un petit somme moi&#8230; Sinon je pense qu'elle &#233;tait aussi en haut &#224; droite. &#192; confirmer&#8230;

*edit* : c'est fait.


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2007)

A propos je vends mon iMac G5 2GHZ super comme neuf 160 GO 1 GO de Ram pour seulement 689   

Normalement il est vendu mais mon acheteur ne répond pas donc je prend les devants ^^.

Faites vous plaisir  :love:, pour votre fils , fille, neveu , nièce, cousine , cousin, pour apprendre l'ordinateur et surfer et chatter avec ses copains copines , ou même pour vous  

Annonces iMac G5


----------



## nicogala (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Si c'est comme les Apple Keyboard actuels :
> 
> QWERTY US : pas de pomme, touche entrée horizontale, arobase sur le 2
> QWERTY international : touche pomme, touche entrée verticale, arobase sur le 2
> ...



Sur les réactions de TUAW(site ricain) c'est pas ce qui'ls donnent l'air de dire... ils parlent de "disparition de la pomme" , ça voudrait donc dire qu'elle y était bien "avant" ... non ?


----------



## nicogala (8 Août 2007)

Au fait : quelle est la config minimum pour iWork'08 ?
Le site US en est tjrs &#224; iWokr'06


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Sur les réactions de TUAW(site ricain) c'est pas ce qui'ls donnent l'air de dire... ils parlent de "disparition de la pomme" , ça voudrait donc dire qu'elle y était bien "avant" ... non ?



Ah ? Je me suis trompé pour la pomme alors. désolé. :rose:  Par contre je confirme qu'une touche entrée horizontale est typique d'un clavier américain.

Quant aux claviers actuels, je m'appuie surtout sur les photos :

Site français (avec pomme) :





Site américain (sans pomme) :


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Au fait : quelle est la config minimum pour iWork'08 ?


Configuration minimale requise

&#8226; Ordinateur Mac &#233;quip&#233; d'un processeur Intel, PowerPC G5 ou G4 (500 MHz ou plus rapide)
&#8226; 512 Mo de RAM (1 Go recommand&#233
&#8226; 32 Mo de m&#233;moire vid&#233;o
&#8226; Mac OS X 10.4.10 ou version ult&#233;rieure
&#8226; QuickTime 7.2 ou version ult&#233;rieure
&#8226; iLife '08 est recommand&#233;
&#8226; 1 Go d'espace disque disponible
&#8226; Lecteur CD requis pour l'installation


@+
iota

​


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> C'est clair. Et puis un ordinateur Apple, ca ressemble de plus en plus à un PC dans un jolie boîte, non?



c'est sur que le hardware apple ressemble a du matos pc


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

Ben moi je ne trouve pas tant que ça...


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

C'&#233;tait ironique


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> c'est sur que le hardware apple ressemble a du matos pc


Quand je recherche un ordinateur &#224; acheter, j'appr&#233;cie avant tout l'OS  - l&#224; est v&#233;ritablement toute la Valeur Ajout&#233;e d'un Mac, mais je regarde AUSSI ce qu'il y a dedans (composants) - Cessez de ne pas vouloir comprendre&#8230; - et concr&#232;tement je ne vois pas trop la diff&#233;rence avec un PC "classique" surtout depuis que les Mac fonctionnent avec Intel Inside&#8230; C'est parce qu'il manque le logo INTEL sur le bo&#238;tier en alu que vous perdez toute objectivit&#233;? 

_Ne me parlez pas du Firewire 800_&#8230;

C'est s&#251;r, le design du bo&#238;tier, de l'&#233;cran, du clavier, de la souris, c'est un plus (Merci J.IVE), mais force est de constater qu'il y a AUSSI de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; des produits de qualit&#233;. Et si je peux avoir mieux (p&#233;riph&#233;riques) pour moins cher, je ne vais pas m'en priver&#8230; :casse:


----------



## maousse (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Quant aux claviers actuels, je m'appuie surtout sur les photos :


c'est bien cela le problème, aucune image sur le site apple n'est une photo. Tout est retravaillé, et il suffit que le graphiste copie la touche command du clavier du macbook pour celui de l'imac parce qu'elle est mieux éclairée, et on se retrouve avec ce genre d'incohérence.
On sait bien que les graphistes ne font pas dans le détail, en général, c'est bien connu. (et ils/elles boivent beaucoup, ce qui n'arrange rien.)


----------



## Dr_cube (8 Août 2007)

A propos du clavier noir, je me souviens que le jour où les images du clavier sont sorties de chez Apple, il y avait une image avec des touches noires : 

clavier touches noires


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> A propos du clavier noir, je me souviens que le jour o&#249; les images du clavier sont sorties de chez Apple, il y avait une image avec des touches noires :
> 
> clavier touches noires



Je trouve qu'il aurait &#233;t&#233; bien mieux assorti au nouvel iMac. Par contre, la souris blanche se serait trouv&#233;e bien seule.

Peut-&#234;tre pour plus tard ?


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> A propos du clavier noir, je me souviens que le jour où les images du clavier sont sorties de chez Apple, il y avait une image avec des touches noires :
> 
> clavier touches noires



Photoshopé ....


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> J'ai une question qui tue:
> 
> Au sujet de la nouvelle mouture d'iMovie, il a &#233;t&#233; suffisement pr&#233;venu qu'il s'agit bel et bien d'une toute nouvelle application totalement r&#233;&#233;crite.
> 
> ...



J'ai vu (dans la vid&#233;o de d&#233;mo d'iLife, je crois, celle qui dure 30 minutes et qu'onpeut t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site d'Apple) que pour importer des projets anciens d'iMovie, le nouvel iMovie ne r&#233;cup&#233;rait que les vid&#233;os et les points de montage, mais PAS les transitions, effets, titres, musiques additionnelles, etc.. Et le pr&#233;sentateur en profite pour sugg&#233;rer que cela nous permettra de redonner un coup de jeune &#224; nos vieux projets, en utilisant les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s, effets, etc. 
Donc, cela laisse penser qu'il y a &#233;videmment toutes sortes d'effets, mais qu'ils fonctionnent de fa&#231;on totalement nouvelle, donc incompatible avec les pr&#233;c&#233;dents.

Moi, ce que je n'arrive pas &#224; savoir clairement, c'est si on peut superposer 2 musiques additionnelles. C'est pas tr&#232;s clair sur la d&#233;mo. On dirait qu'on peut les mettre &#224; la suite, mais pas en fondu encha&#238;n&#233;.


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, ce que je n'arrive pas &#224; savoir clairement, c'est si on peut superposer 2 musiques additionnelles. C'est pas tr&#232;s clair sur la d&#233;mo. On dirait qu'on peut les mettre &#224; la suite, mais pas en fondu encha&#238;n&#233;.


... mais iMovie fait partie de iLife tout comme GarageBand qui permet de faire ce que tu souhaite. Peut-&#234;tre est-ce pour cela que les fonctions audio de iMovie sont all&#233;g&#233;es ? &#192; v&#233;rifier.


----------



## Digenvez (8 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Bien, mais NI dans les tutoriaux, NI dans la Keynote, ou nullepart autre on ne parle des Thèmes, des effets sur l'image ou sur l'audio qu'on pouvait appliquer dans iMovie HD (effet vieillot ou rallentis pour l'image, effet auditorium pour l'audio par exemple).
> 
> Bref: quelqu'un sait-il ou ca en est? disparition pure et simple de ces fonctions? ce serait vraiment décevant  (pour moi en tout cas)



La réponse est simple: disparition pure et simple de ces fonctions !  

Plus de détails là: http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1194


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... mais iMovie fait partie de iLife tout comme GarageBand qui permet de faire ce que tu souhaite. Peut-&#234;tre est-ce pour cela que les fonctions audio de iMovie sont all&#233;g&#233;es ? &#192; v&#233;rifier.



Euh, franchement, s'il faut obligatoirement finir ton montage vid&#233;o, puis l'exporter vers Garageband pour coller la bande son par dessus, c'est pas franchement pratique.
Parce que si tu modifies un point de montage vid&#233;o, t'es bon pour tout r&#233;exporter et recommencer le travail sur GarageBand.

Et l'inverse, travailler d'abord la bande-son sans les images, puis la rajouter sur iMovie, c'est tout aussi hasardeux...

Pour le mix d&#233;finitif, pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait au moins qu'on puisse faire se chevaucher 2 musiques si on en a besoin DANS iMovie, c'est le B-A-BA du montage audio-visuel.


----------



## shyriu (8 Août 2007)

dommage, jaimais BEAUCOUP l'idee de pourvoir synchoniser de visu certains elements audio avec des mouvements ou changement dans la video.
si cette fonction ne revient pas, je garde mon Imovie actuel NA ! 


			
				 Un mec assez enerve sur le forum apple a dit:
			
		

> What happened to all the posts of people talking about it....
> I posted this yesterday, and got alot of users commenting... Today it's gone?
> 
> The New iMovie is terrible! I've been using FCP since ver. 2.0 and iMovie since the beginning... This iMovie goes totally against the grain of learning iMovie and moving up to FCPe or FCP.... If you learn to edit on this version of iMovie you'll never understand FCP.... Or even previous versions of iMovie for that matter. For one thing, there's no "timeline" as we've known them for the last 10+ years !!!!
> ...


 
edit 2 : que ceux qui n'ont pas Imovie HD se rassurent :


			
				un autre mec du forum apple... a dit:
			
		

> For those who purchase '08 and didn't have iMovie HD6, Apple is providing it as a free download.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/imovieHD6.html
> 
> As noted elsewhere, if you already had it, it doesn't get overwritten.


----------



## Digenvez (8 Août 2007)

A propos du nouvel iMovie:

Pas de support pour les plug-ins ! ( http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5082668&#5082668 )

Et iMovie HD 6 est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable gratuitement pour les possesseurs d' iLife '08...



Edit: &#224; priori, pas de chapitrage non plus pour les DVD !


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

Une galerie de photos sympa du nouvel iMac.

@+
iota


----------



## ederntal (8 Août 2007)

Donc a mon avis iMovie 08 est amen&#233; &#224; cottoy&#233; iMovie 06 sur les disques durs des monteurs vid&#233;os amateurs... ce ne sera que la prochaine version qui devrait la remplac&#233; compl&#232;tement (j'esp&#232;re)


----------



## Poutchi (8 Août 2007)

Digenvez a dit:


> La réponse est simple: disparition pure et simple de ces fonctions !
> 
> Plus de détails là: http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1194



Alors là..je suis franchement déçu par Apple...

Les effets qu'on pouvait ajouter différenciaient précisement iMovie HD de tout autre logiciel de montage amateur tel que MovieMaker.

Je pensait acheter iLife 08, mais rien que pour ca je commence à penser ne plus le faire...


----------



## lianis (8 Août 2007)

Concernant le mac mini : est-il &#224; 619&#8364; ou a 599&#8364; (les deux prix &#233;tant indiqu&#233; &#224; diff&#233;rents endroits du Store fran&#231;ais...)


----------



## iota (8 Août 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Concernant le mac mini : est-il à 619 ou a 599 (les deux prix étant indiqué à différents endroits du Store français...)


599, il suffit de simuler un achat...

@+
iota


----------



## eyescarz (8 Août 2007)

Digenvez a dit:


> La réponse est simple: disparition pure et simple de ces fonctions !
> 
> Plus de détails là: http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1194



oui tres decu aussi ils ont confondu "simple d'utilisation" avec "simpliste"


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

Ic&#244;ne tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement diff&#233;rente pour iPhoto :

http://www.macnn.com/scripts/image....mages.macnn.com/macnn/news/newimacs/&id=46441

Sinon sur les photos le clavier appara&#238;t vraiment plat comme une limande. &#199;a fait vraiment bizarre, j'ai h&#226;te de le voir en vrai pour me faire une opinion.


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

iMac, 24-inch, Intel Core 2 Duo 
Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz 065-6967 
Country kit 065-6981 
1 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 1x1 Go 065-6962 
Souris Mighty Mouse sans fil Apple 065-7552 
Clavier (Franc&#807;ais) + Mac OS X (Franc&#807;ais) 065-7280 
Serial ATA de 500 Go 065-6970 
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-69721

Livraison prévue le 20 Août...


----------



## iShin (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> iMac, 24-inch, Intel Core 2 Duo
> Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz 065-6967
> Country kit 065-6981
> 1 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 1x1 Go 065-6962
> ...



Tu es bon pour changer ta signature dans quelques jours...


----------



## Dr_cube (8 Août 2007)

Au fait, concernant le vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation d'iLife (disponible sur le site d'Apple), j'ai trouv&#233; un truc qui m'a laiss&#233; sur le cul. C'est un peu technique, donc &#231;a concerne les d&#233;veloppeurs Web : Je crois que c'est vers 11min45. Le gonze upload des photos dans sa Web Gallery. Jusque l&#224; rien d'exceptionnel, sauf qu'il peut s&#233;lectionner plusieurs photos &#224; la fois (avec un seul bouton Parcourir (ce n'est pas vraiment un bouton Parcourir, mais bon)) !! Ca c'est incroyable.. M&#234;me Gmail ne sait pas le faire... M&#234;me moi je ne sais pas le faire -_-... 
Quelqu'un sait comment ce prodige est r&#233;alis&#233; ? 

Edit : preuve en image.


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

La Force, jeune padawan, utilise la Force.

_Je vois la sortie_


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> iMac, 24-inch, Intel Core 2 Duo
> Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz 065-6967
> Country kit 065-6981
> 1 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 1x1 Go 065-6962
> ...



T'as gard&#233; ton macbook pro ou tu l'as &#233;chang&#233; contre un imac?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

J'appr&#233;cie particuli&#232;rement la nouveaut&#233; dans iPhoto permettant de classer automatiquement les photos en "events".
Pas seulement la nouveaut&#233; en elle-m&#234;me, mais aussi la fa&#231;on de l'int&#233;grer, tr&#232;s visuelle.
Avant, les albums se d&#233;finissaient par des titres. Maintenant, les "Events" se d&#233;finissent avant tout par une photo principale, et ils se g&#233;n&#232;rent automatiquement.

C'est vraiment ce qui manquait. La gestion des rouleaux + albums, &#231;a devient vite fastidieux et demande une discipline qu'il est difficile de tenir sur le long terme.
Alors que l&#224;, quasiment rien &#224; faire !

Je vais me d&#233;p&#234;cher d'offrir iLife &#224; ma m&#232;re (novice en informatique), car elle a l'habitude de stocker 126 photos sur son APN concernant plusieurs &#233;v&#233;nements sans rapport, et elle a du mal &#224; piger la diff&#233;rence entre rouleaux et albums...  Du coup, ses photos sont difficiles &#224; retrouver ou &#224; exploiter...


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> T'as gardé ton macbook pro ou tu l'as échangé contre un imac?



Echange mon ami, echange


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Echange mon ami, echange


Je tadore cher ami!!!! Le roi du troc


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Echange mon ami, echange



A bient&#244;t sur les forums, pour les prochaines aventures de Samoussa. Du style r&#233;manence de l'&#233;cran, iSight qui ne s'allume pas ou clavier qui d&#233;conne...


----------



## shyriu (8 Août 2007)

ne soyons pas non plus pessimiste meme si les premieres series sont en general ... comment dire ... truffees de probleme 

amuse toi bien avec ton nouvel engin ! en esperant (en etant realiste) que cette serie ne connaisse pas les palabres des precedentes ...


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A bientôt sur les forums, pour les prochaines aventures de Samoussa. Du style rémanence de l'écran, iSight qui ne s'allume pas ou clavier qui déconne...


j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec l'imac


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec l'imac



Ben franchement je te souhaite que ça continue!


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

assez parlé de moi on est HS 

J'adore quand je fais mon modo


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> il peut sélectionner plusieurs photos à la fois (avec un seul bouton Parcourir (ce n'est pas vraiment un bouton Parcourir, mais bon))  [/URL]



Sur mac, si le logiciel le permet, c'est faisable très facilement en maintenant la touche majuscule en même temps que tu clic.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> ne soyons pas non plus pessimiste meme si les premieres series sont en general ... comment dire ... truffees de probleme



Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. 
C'est simplement à mettre en rapport avec l'historique (la poisse) de Samoussa. 

Bon, j'arrête là, on est hors-sujet.


----------



## Dr_cube (8 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Sur mac, si le logiciel le permet, c'est faisable très facilement en maintenant la touche majuscule en même temps que tu clic.



Ici la démo montre la sélection multiple dans Windows. De plus, il s'agit d'un "problème" connu du Web, et qui est indépendant de la plate-forme. Je ne sais pas comment Apple a réussis à gruger de cette manière. De toute évidence il ne s'agit pas d'un champs Parcourir.


----------



## shyriu (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire.
> C'est simplement à mettre en rapport avec l'historique (la poisse) de Samoussa.


no problemo, je connaissais pas son historique ( visiblement ) chargé en miseres



gwen a dit:


> Sur mac, si le logiciel le permet, c'est faisable très facilement en maintenant la touche majuscule en même temps que tu clic.


en fait avec la touche Shift (= Majuscule) tu selection tous les fichiers entre les 2 endroits ou tu cliques, pour le selectionner 1 a 1, c est plutot la touche Pom ...

[mode boulet ] Comment on va faire avec un clavier QWERTY US  ? [/mode boulet ]


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est simplement à mettre en rapport avec l'historique (la poisse) de Samoussa.
> 
> Bon, j'arrête là, on est hors-sujet.



chuuuuuuuuuutttttt :sick:


----------



## angealexiel (8 Août 2007)

pesonne ne commente l'avanc&#233;e sur les processeur mais sachez que le modele extreme peut monter a plus de 3 Ghz pour le X7800 ( aucun bench pour le moment sur le X7900 )

les bench effectu&#233;s sur le X7800 montre un gain jusqua 50&#37; de pus que les modeles actuels de core 2 duo, apparement c'est une bete de course vivement les bench de celui encore plus haut de gamme qui equipe l'imac 24 pouces, 
car pour le moment c'est apple qui a l'exclue sur ce processeur, il devrait debarqu&#233; dans les pc en septembre.
donc CG qui est pas aussi bien que la 8600 GT de bureau , mais bien mieux que celle de mon macbook pro 8600 GT  Mobile, a voir sur imac comment elle sera, je pense quon aura de bonnes surprises. et un super processeur pour le modele haut de gamme .

edit  : rajout du premier bench comparatif de ces nouveaux core 2 duo : 
http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/389/core-2-x7800-de-l--extreme-dans-votre-portable/


----------



## tram (8 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je chercher l'info &#233;galement mais *Apple a abandonn&#233; depuis longtemps le fait de pouvoir &#233;teindre son mac via le clavier* (souvenirs douloureux sous mac os 9 pour ma part) donc je pense et j'esp&#232;re que c'est le bouton d'extinction du clavier



Bah je fais pomme + alt + ctrl + eject et &#231;a &#233;teint l'imac...


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> Bah je fais pomme + alt + ctrl + eject et ça éteint l'imac...



Bah ça marche même avec un MBP, dis donc... 

Tu ne connaitrais pas un autre raccourci pour simplement le faire redémarrer ?


----------



## tram (8 Août 2007)

Pour moi, un mac &#231;a ne se "red&#233;marre" pas, ce mot est trop connot&#233; 

Pomme + ctrl + eject je crois ?


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> Pour moi, un mac ça ne se "redémarre" pas, ce mot est trop connoté


T'es bourré de principes, toi ?!


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> Pour moi, un mac ça ne se "redémarre" pas, ce mot est trop connoté
> 
> Pomme + ctrl + eject je crois ?



Exact, ça marche. 

Merci bien. 

MamaCass, tu pourras nous mettre tout ça sur ton site.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Une galerie de photos sympa du nouvel iMac.
> 
> @+
> iota



On drait qu'il est plus panoramique leur écran ?_?



samoussa a dit:


> j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec l'imac



Ouais , vive les iMac qui n'ont pas de problèmes moi ausi je vais me le prendre et j'aurais pas de problèmes xD


*touche du bois *


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Une galerie de photos sympa du nouvel iMac.
> 
> @+
> iota




c'est plein de reflets cet écran  
espérons qu'ils sortent une option écran mat...
quelle mouche à donc piqué apple , deja sur les portable...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2007)

C'est parce que c'ets crè crè beau a dit Mr Jobs et ça a un meilleur rendu des couleurs ^^.

Après que l'utilisateur s'abime les yeux on s'en fout non ?  :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2007)

Euh à ce que je viens de lire y'aurait un port S-video sur l'iMac ?

Pour pouvoir brancher son Mac à la TV, mais je le vois pas sur la photo ?_?

_
"Mac dispose également d'autres connexions. Vous pouvez relier des enceintes ou un casque au port de sortie audio numérique/analogique, un micro ou tout instrument de musique au port d'entrée audio et un moniteur ou *un téléviseur au port de sortie vidéo*"_


Ca serait trop cool ^^


----------



## cameleone (9 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh à ce que je viens de lire y'aurait un port S-video sur l'iMac ?
> 
> Pour pouvoir brancher son Mac à la TV, mais je le vois pas sur la photo ?_?
> 
> ...



Non, c'est un port mini-Dvi, comme avant. Pour connecter un téléviseur, il faut un adaptateur mini-Dvi vers vidéo, 19  sur l'Apple Store.



			
				Apple Store a dit:
			
		

> L'adaptateur mini-DVI vers Vidéo est conçu pour l'iMac (Intel Core) et le PowerBook G4 12 pouces pour vous permettre de vous connecter à la plupart des appareils S-Vidéo ou Composite.



Pour un moniteur, ça sera un adaptateur mini-Dvi vers Dvi ou Vga.


----------



## yzykom (9 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh à ce que je viens de lire y'aurait un port S-video sur l'iMac ?
> 
> Pour pouvoir brancher son Mac à la TV, mais je le vois pas sur la photo ?_?
> 
> ...



Apparemment oui. Je cite les spécifications techniques de l'iMac, issues du site Apple France :



> "...Port de sortie mini-DVI prenant en charge les connexions DVI, VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite *via un adaptateur..."*


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2007)

Au moins l'écran en verre, c'est *facile à nettoyer*. Je ne dirais pas non pour avoir ça sur mon imac. Franchement avec les écrans lcd normaux, il n'y a rien à faire, au bout de quelques années ça fait la gueule, et pas par défaut d'entretien.


----------



## pim (9 Août 2007)

Et puis je crois qu'entre l'iPhone et l'iMac, c'est la mode des objets techniques recouverts de verre 

Sinon pour ceux qui regrette de ne pas avoir une carte graphique 8600 GTS, j'ai lu &#224; plusieurs endroits sur le net qu'elle fait pas mal de bruit. Apple a sans doute d&#251; choisir aussi les 2400 et 2600 pour &#231;a.


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Salut,

les entrailles du nouvel iMac d&#233;j&#224; mises &#224; nu par nos amis japonais de Kodawarisan.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2007)

J'ai téléchargé la version d'essai d'iWork '08. J'ai testé Pages et Numbers et ça marche très bien pour l'instant. J'adore en particulier la barre de mise en forme dans Pages. Numbers est pas mal du tout même si on cherche un peu pour certains trucs qui ne fonctionnent pas exactement comme sous excel et s'il y a des trucs un peu zarbi, genre pour faire disparaître le quadrillage à l'impression, j'ai dû changé le style et prendre "élémentaire pas de...". J'ai aussi eu un message d'alerte à l'ouverture d'un fichier Excel (mais créé avec NeoOffice) contenant un graphique. Mais malgré cela, le graphique s'est affiché comme il faut. Cela dit, c'était pareil pour Pages au début mais je m'y suis fait. Donc je pense que je vais faire péter la CB et acheter la licence.

PS1 : je confirme que l'installation n'efface pas les versions précédentes.
PS2 : apparemment, cette version d'essai peut être convertie en version standard en achetant une licence (comme celle d'iWork '06).


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2007)

A quand les variantes de couleur pour cette bande black.?   

iota : nikel le lien!!


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Arstechnia teste le nouvel iMac.

La Radeon HD2600 Pro tourne plutot pas mal (m&#234;me mieux que la Geforce 8600 des Macbook Pro, question de drivers apparement). Le HDCP est &#233;galement support&#233; par le nouvel iMac (m&#234;me si pour l'instant je n'en vois pas trop l'int&#233;ret).

Niveau syst&#232;me de ventilation, Apple a fait du tr&#232;s bon travail. La machine chauffe mod&#233;r&#233;ment et reste parfaitement discr&#232;te.

Par contre, le corps en aluminium n'aide pas pour le Wi-Fi, ce nouvel iMac semble moins sensible.

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> MamaCass, tu pourras nous mettre tout &#231;a sur ton site.



Ok, ca marche, mais de toute fa&#231;on, je vais vraiment am&#233;liorer la partie raccourcis clavier du site, raccourcis clavier par programme, extinction, reboot, applis etc... c'est pour &#231;a que j'attends avec impatience de voir le nouveau clavier  non mais, &#231;a prend un temps fou &#224; faire ces trucs l&#224;, alors faut pas se planter


----------



## xao85 (9 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok, ca marche, mais de toute façon, je vais vraiment améliorer la partie raccourcis clavier du site, raccourcis clavier par programme, extinction, reboot, applis etc... c'est pour ça que j'attends avec impatience de voir le nouveau clavier  non mais, ça prend un temps fou à faire ces trucs là, alors faut pas se planter



HS: Je viens de visiter ton site mamacass, il est génial!!!!! Je peux plus te mettre de point disco mais tu le mérite, je t'ai laissé un message!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Au moins l'écran en verre, c'est *facile à nettoyer*. Je ne dirais pas non pour avoir ça sur mon imac. Franchement avec les écrans lcd normaux, il n'y a rien à faire, au bout de quelques années ça fait la gueule, et pas par défaut d'entretien.



mon display 20" je le nettoye sans pb avec un coton imbibé d'eau au pH neutre, en l'occurence Volvic. 

après avoir essayé tous les kit de nettoyage (pas données ) qui coutent une fortune...


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2007)

J'utilise un iMac Tournesol et je l'adore. :love: 
Je connais les iMac blancs et je découvre le nouvel iMac.
Le seul problème sur les ancien iMac plats, c'est le son. :rateau: 
Je trouve les enceintes intégrées faiblardes par rapport à celles de mon tournesol.

Sur quelques photos du nouvel iMac, je vois ces enceintes: http://images.macnn.com/macnn/news/newimacs/newimacs_11.jpg

Je pense que l'on peut déjà les acheter.
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où les trouver afin de lire la fiche technique ?

Je pense que mon tournesol va prendre une retraite bien méritée.  

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## iHeard (9 Août 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'utilise un iMac Tournesol et je l'adore. :love:
> Je connais les iMac blancs et je d&#233;couvre le nouvel iMac.
> Le seul probl&#232;me sur les ancien iMac plats, c'est le son. :rateau:
> Je trouve les enceintes int&#233;gr&#233;es faiblardes par rapport &#224; celles de mon tournesol.
> ...



Je pense que oui, le G4 montre un peu plus chaque jour ses limites, et je sais de quoi je parle j'ai un mini G4! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

Fais comme moi, tu colles une paire de DBox comme &#231;a tu as un super son...

edit: Bon ok, les miennes datent de 90 et elles ne se font plus, mais p*****, quel son...


----------



## guiguilap (9 Août 2007)

C'est des JBL Spot


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2007)

juste ici

tu les trouves ailleurs egalement


----------



## angealexiel (9 Août 2007)

sur ces imacs il sera impossible d'avoir un ecran mat, vu que la couche recouvrant l'ecran n'est plus un vulgaire plastique mais du verre. donc reflets obligatoire, mais moi j'adore, l'ecran petera deux fois plus. 
un truc qui marche bien pour nettoyer a part l'eau savoneuse , c'est le I-Klear .


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.   

En fait, j'aime mes enceintes boule (pour le son & le design) du tournesol et je recherche quelque chose d'équivalent.

Enfin, je verrai cela à la sortie de Leopard pour le nouvel iMac et les enceintes.


----------



## Kerala (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour j'ai 2 questions : est ce que ce que dit apple sur la carte graphique c'est du bidon ? Je site : "le modèle 24 pouces bénéficient de la référence en matière de puissance graphique avec une carte ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO dotée de 256 Mo de mémoire vidéo GDDR3 dédiée".

enfin les ecrans led ils sont plus d'act?
merci


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2007)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai 2 questions : est ce que ce que dit apple sur la carte graphique c'est du bidon ? Je site : "le mod&#232;le 24 pouces b&#233;n&#233;ficient de la r&#233;f&#233;rence en mati&#232;re de puissance graphique avec une carte ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO dot&#233;e de 256 Mo de m&#233;moire vid&#233;o GDDR3 d&#233;di&#233;e".
> 
> enfin les ecrans led ils sont plus d'act?
> merci


pour cette carte graphique, on en a discut&#233; avant dans ce sujet ou dans celui &#224; propos de l'iMac, recherche un peu. 
Elle est pas mal pour les jeux, mais surtout tr&#232;s bien pour la vid&#233;o HD.

Les &#233;crans LED sont d'actualit&#233; pour les tailles < 15''
pas encore au point pour les plus grandes tailles


----------



## le baron du 31 (9 Août 2007)

et est ce que la 2400 decode aussi la hd ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fais comme moi, tu colles une paire de DBox comme ça tu as un super son...
> 
> edit: Bon ok, les miennes datent de 90 et elles ne se font plus, mais p*****, quel son...



vous voulez du beau son? --> SPARK


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> et est ce que la 2400 decode aussi la hd ?


 
Ben oui, quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> vous voulez du beau son? --> SPARK



C'est pas un peu trop pour brancher sur un ordi?


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas un peu trop pour brancher sur un ordi?


Surtout qu'en plus, faut un ampli pour que ça marche 

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> vous voulez du beau son?


Nettoyez vos conduits auditifs réguliérement


----------



## benout (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 
je n'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir tout le sujet donc d&#233;sol&#233; si la question a dej&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e: juste pour savoir si qqun a vu les nouveaut&#233;s iMac, Ilife ,Iwork dispos dans les Apple Shop parisiens (Digitale et Halles)? J'ai cru comprendre qu'ils &#233;taient cens&#233;s fonctionner commes des Apple Store, donc &#234;tre approvision&#233;s rapidement.
Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponse,

Ben


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

Je suis passe a la Digitale hier . Le vendeur ne sait pas quand ils auront l'iMac rien qu'en pr&#233;sentation bien qu'il a eu une r&#233;union avec les dirigeants d'Apple France par contre il misait sur une grosse semaine avant l'iMac en pr&#233;sentation  . Ce dernier m'a dit qu'ils pr&#233;voyaient des nouveaut&#233;s a l'Apple Expo ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce dernier m'a dit qu'ils pr&#233;voyaient des nouveaut&#233;s a l'Apple Expo ...


Evidement : nouveau c&#226;ble d'alim, gris, nouvelle remote alu, nouvelle souris, grise.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (9 Août 2007)

Salut,

Et au niveau de .mac, est ce que les temps de tranferts des données ont été améliorés ?

Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Août 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Et au niveau de .mac, est ce que les temps de tranferts des données ont été améliorés ?
> 
> Merci



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## eyescarz (9 Août 2007)

un premier test des performances de l'imac ICI


----------



## eyescarz (9 Août 2007)

aaaah je viens de lire un article qui me rassure...
dixit présence pc:"Quant à la carte graphique, on note avec plaisir larrivée des Radeon HD 2600 qui vont enfin permettre, contrairement aux X1600, de jouer convenablement "
deja que la x1600 m'allé bien......


----------



## guiguilap (9 Août 2007)

Tu es vraiment chanceux :love:


----------



## pim (10 Août 2007)

Je suis pass&#233; aujourd'hui au forum des Halles et &#224; la fnac Digitale, et grosse d&#233;ception, ils n'ont pas le nouvel iMac, ni iLife '08, ni iWork '08. Pire, tout ce que je viens de citer est en vente en ancienne version, avec de pauvres types qui se font b**ser &#224; prendre &#231;a en rayon !

Sinon c'est hors sujet mais aux Halles le nouvel "Apple Shop" est juste un petit coin recouvert de moquette noire de 3 m&#232;tres sur 4, avec deux types &#224; un comptoir et un exemplaire de chaque machine Apple (anciens iMac 17, 20 et 24", MacPro, MacBooks noir et blanc, MacBook Pro). Faut pas y aller en pensant trouver autre chose !

Je repasse demain &#224; la Fnac digitale, si y'a du nouveau vous serez les premiers au courant ;-)


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je suis passé aujourd'hui au forum des Halles et à la fnac Digitale, et grosse déception, ils n'ont pas le nouvel iMac, ni iLife '08, ni iWork '08. Pire, tout ce que je viens de citer est en vente en ancienne version, avec de pauvres types qui se font b**ser à prendre ça en rayon !
> 
> Sinon c'est hors sujet mais aux Halles le nouvel "Apple Shop" est juste un petit coin recouvert de moquette noire de 3 mètres sur 4, avec deux types à un comptoir et un exemplaire de chaque machine Apple (anciens iMac 17, 20 et 24", MacPro, MacBooks noir et blanc, MacBook Pro). Faut pas y aller en pensant trouver autre chose !
> 
> Je repasse demain à la Fnac digitale, si y'a du nouveau vous serez les premiers au courant ;-)



Le mec va aller tout les jours à la fnac, la sécurité va penser qu'il fait un repérage pour un casse!


----------



## eyescarz (10 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Le mec va aller tout les jours à la fnac, la sécurité va penser qu'il fait un repérage pour un casse!



lol


----------



## ancien24 (10 Août 2007)

J'ai suivi la Keynote et ma fois je suis s&#233;duit par le nouveau Imac


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je suis passé aujourd'hui au forum des Halles et à la fnac Digitale, et grosse déception, ils n'ont pas le nouvel iMac, ni iLife '08, ni iWork '08. Pire, tout ce que je viens de citer est en vente en ancienne version, avec de pauvres types qui se font b**ser à prendre ça en rayon !
> 
> Sinon c'est hors sujet mais aux Halles le nouvel "Apple Shop" est juste un petit coin recouvert de moquette noire de 3 mètres sur 4, avec deux types à un comptoir et un exemplaire de chaque machine Apple (anciens iMac 17, 20 et 24", MacPro, MacBooks noir et blanc, MacBook Pro). Faut pas y aller en pensant trouver autre chose !
> 
> Je repasse demain à la Fnac digitale, si y'a du nouveau vous serez les premiers au courant ;-)





Demain enfin aujourd'hui n'espère pas de voir les nouveaux iMac et  iLife '08 ou autre ! Je l'ai dis auparavant qu'ils ne recevraient rien avant une grosse semaine !


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon clavier azerty command&#233; le 7 : plus de pomme


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon clavier azerty commandé le 7 : plus de pomme


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

C'est remplac&#233; par "cmd"


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est remplacé par "cmd"



 Apple aurait encore changé de nom ?


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

Non, simple abr&#233;viation de "command"


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, simple abréviation de "command"



J'avais compris, merci, c'était juste une plaisanterie...


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

Voilà une photo du clavier Azerty (prise par mes soins et éditée avec iPhoto '08)


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

Merci guiguilap 

adieu petite pomme


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Voil&#224; une photo du clavier Azerty (prise par mes soins et &#233;dit&#233;e avec iPhoto '08)



Quel est ton avis?
Il est confortable lors de la frappe ?
Il est bien stable lorsqu'il est pos&#233; sur le bureau?
Tu sais branch&#233; une cl&#233; USB sur un des ports? (L'espace me parait un peu &#233;troit)
En, gros, quelles sont tes impressions ? :rateau:

Pour la Pomme qui a disparue, c'est bien dommage, c'&#233;tait un des signes distinctifs des claviers Apple.


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Quel est ton avis?
> Il est confortable lors de la frappe ?
> Il est bien stable lorsqu'il est posé sur le bureau?
> Tu sais branché une clé USB sur un des ports? (L'espace me parait un peu étroit)
> ...



Mon avis est fortement positif, j'adorais déjà le clavier de mon MacBook (vendu)  

Lorsqu'il est posé sur le bureau, il est très stable, et malgré sa légèreté ne glisse pas (dessous, même patins que les MacBook, mais en plus petit)

Les portes USB sont prévus afin de pouvoir brancher un produit sans voir sa fiche, ne voir plus que le câble, sinon niveau clé USB,  mes clés étant tellement petites (Sony Micro Vault Tiny), je ne peux te dire avec les grosses 

Mes impressions sont très positives, j'adore la frappe et les touces fonctions, après mise a jour, sont très utiles ! Voilà


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2007)

Je vous signale quand même que Leopard devrait intégrer une fonction (ou un raccourci) permettant de redémarrer plus rapidement sur Windows (via bootcamp). 

J'espère que ce sera supportable pour l'immense majorité d'entre vous. Sinon Apple va devoir engager du monde pour gérer les pétitions. 


Ensuite, je suis stupéfait de voir que de nombreuses personnes se plaignent qu'Apple sorte un iMac avec l'écran glossy. Alors que S.J. l'a justifié en indiquant que de nombreux utilisateurs avaient plébiscité un tel écran. 

Bref, finalement, vous ne savez pas vraiment ce que vous voulez...


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Alors que S.J. l'a justifié en indiquant que de nombreux utilisateurs avaient plébiscité un tel écran.



Y'z-ont même fait des pétitions pour les écrans glossy :rateau:


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2007)

Ben je vais finir par croire qu'il y a un d&#233;partement "p&#233;titions" chez Apple...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

&#192; propos des plugins pour iPhoto 08 :



> *Download the iPhoto '08 Export Plug-in SDK*
> 
> ADC Members can download the iPhoto 2008 SDK package which includes documentation and sample code on how to write iPhoto Export plug-ins supported by iPhoto '08. With step-by-step instructions, you'll learn how to make a simple file exporter plug-in using iPhoto's Export Plug-in API. This sample plug-in will allow users to set export image size, quality, and whether or not to embed metadata in the output image.


Via la newsletter ADC 

Peut-&#234;tre la m&#234;me chose pour iMovie bient&#244;t?


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Bizarre, avec un tel avatar, on aurait p&#251; penser que tu serais "pro pomme" 

Sinon quasiment personne n'a parl&#233; de l'iDisk qui passe &#224; 10 Go, et de ce que l'on pourrait faire d'un tel espace disque.

Chez moi j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de faire  une copie de mon dossier ~/Documents sur /iDisk/Documents, qui semble une place toute indiqu&#233;e pour une sauvegarde. J'ai donc activ&#233; la copie locale de mon iDisk, et j'ai gliss&#233; dans ce dernier environ 3 Go de donn&#233;es. Voil&#224; 24 heures maintenant que &#231;a tourne, il transite &#224; un d&#233;bit moyen estim&#233; de 35 ko par secondes ! 

Avec un tel d&#233;bit, je pensais qu'il aurait termin&#233; &#224; l'heure ou j'&#233;cris ses lignes, mais que neni ! En effet il a recommenc&#233; trois fois (des erreurs &#233;tranges, code 424 ou code 523  ), du coup nous en sommes encore &#224; 626 sur 13 799 &#233;l&#233;ments. Si jamais &#231;a passe pas, je serais oblig&#233; de conclure que ces 10 Go ne servent &#224; rien


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2007)

Franchement, s'il y a une p&#233;titition &#224; faire, c'est plut&#244;t pour avoir des d&#233;bits normaux avec .Mac, parce que l&#224;, c'est la honte, la mis&#232;re.
C'est incroyable que malgr&#233; le passage &#224; 10Go, ce soit encore si lent.
Quel int&#233;r&#234;t alors d'avoir 10Go de stockage ?
Est-ce que les am&#233;ricains ont droit &#224; un d&#233;bit plus &#233;lev&#233; ?


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Est-ce que les américains ont droit à un débit plus élevé ?



Bien sûr que les américains ont droit à un débit plus élevé. Ce service .Mac doit vraiment être extra... avec un bon débit !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Franchement, s'il y a une p&#233;titition &#224; faire, c'est plut&#244;t pour avoir des d&#233;bits normaux avec .Mac, parce que l&#224;, c'est la honte, la mis&#232;re.
> C'est incroyable que malgr&#233; le passage &#224; 10Go, ce soit encore si lent.
> Quel int&#233;r&#234;t alors d'avoir 10Go de stockage ?
> Est-ce que les am&#233;ricains ont droit &#224; un d&#233;bit plus &#233;lev&#233; ?



Le probl&#232;me des lenteurs vient visiblement du protocole utilis&#233;: WebDAV. 

Quant au stockage... Apple l'augmente au compte-gouttes. Et c'est plut&#244;t le prix de .Mac qui serait &#224; mon sens, &#224; revoir, ainsi qu'un v&#233;ritable choix dans les options (uniquement mail, stockage, synchro, etc.).

Et enfin, je vais faire l'impasse sur iLife '08 qui ne tournerait qu'en partie sur mon iMac G5 1.8... puisqu'iMovie n&#233;cessite un processeur 1.9.  Sans parler de l'usine &#224; gaz d'iWeb.



pim a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r que les am&#233;ricains ont droit &#224; un d&#233;bit plus &#233;lev&#233;.



Ah bon? Quelles sont tes sources? M&#234;me avec une excellente connexion, l'iDisk et .Mac sont lents.

Autre chose: MamaCass a cr&#233;&#233; un sujet &#224; propos de sa p&#233;tition pour le retour de la touche Pomme, c'est donc l&#224;-bas qu'il faut r&#233;agir.


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Pour la vitesse de l'iDisk aux States, je me base sur ce que je vois lors des pr&#233;sentations de Steve Jobs. Mais je fais visiblement une grosse erreur d'appr&#233;ciation en me basant sur ce genre de consid&#233;rations !

D'autant qu'il y a m&#234;me une page du support d'Apple consacr&#233; &#224; ces probl&#232;mes :

Mon iDisk est lent

Cette page ne manque pas d'humour :



			
				Support Apple a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, votre iDisk se comporte comme s'il n'avait pas pris son petit caf&#233; du matin



C'est pas peu dire apr&#232;s ce que je lui demande


----------



## raphpascual (12 Août 2007)

C'est comme pour les mails, c'est plus rapide d'envoyer un mail &#224; ton voisin qu'a tes parents qui habitent un peu plus loin, donc forcement pour l'iDisk plus on s'&#233;loigne moins....


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour la vitesse de l'iDisk aux States, je me base sur ce que je vois lors des pr&#233;sentations de Steve Jobs. Mais je fais visiblement une grosse erreur d'appr&#233;ciation en me basant sur ce genre de consid&#233;rations !



Faut pas trop s'y fier, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il y a en coulisses... C'est de la d&#233;mo, de m&#234;me que le Mac sur lequel Jobs fait ses pr&#233;sentations: config max, gav&#233; de RAM, etc.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)

J'ai déjà envoyé, via iPhoto et le nouveau système de galerie web .mac, 9 galeries en ligne avec entre 67 photos et 6 photos et ça a été relativement vite.
La qualité est très bonne. La possibilité offerte de télécharger les photos en assez bonne qualité est géniale, ma famille et amis apprécient. 
Une photo de 3504 x 2336 pixels et 3,5 mo  est transformée en une image de la même taille mais avec un poid de 440 Ko.

Bref, rien à redire sur .mac


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et enfin, je vais faire l'impasse sur iLife '08 qui ne tournerait qu'en partie sur mon iMac G5 1.8... puisqu'iMovie nécessite un processeur 1.9.  Sans parler de l'usine à gaz d'iWeb.



J'ai iLive 08 mais je fais l'impasse aussi sur iMovie 08 et pas pour une question de processeur.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour la vitesse de l'iDisk aux States, je me base sur ce que je vois lors des pr&#233;sentations de Steve Jobs. Mais je fais visiblement une grosse erreur d'appr&#233;ciation en me basant sur ce genre de consid&#233;rations !
> 
> D'autant qu'il y a m&#234;me une page du support d'Apple consacr&#233; &#224; ces probl&#232;mes :
> 
> Mon iDisk est lent


Tiens, sur cette m&#234;me page, ils disent (faute d'orthographe incluse) :


_*Distance/Emplacement

Les serveurs iDisk se trouve en Californie. La connexion avec votre iDisk sera plus lente si vous &#234;tes dans une autre partie du monde, m&#234;me avec une connexion large bande. Les donn&#233;es mettent un certain temps &#224; voyager, et chaque &#171; saut &#187; suppl&#233;mentaire augmente les risques de perte de donn&#233;es.*_


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> _*Distance/Emplacement
> 
> Les serveurs iDisk se trouve en Californie. La connexion avec votre iDisk sera plus lente si vous &#234;tes dans une autre partie du monde, m&#234;me avec une connexion large bande. Les donn&#233;es mettent un certain temps &#224; voyager*_



Mouais je suis pas convaincu. C'est m&#234;me assez grotesque comme explication.

On est en 2007 et on parle d'Apple; pas d'un petit h&#233;bergeur perdu je ne sais o&#249; avec son petit serveur. Une connexion depuis l'Europe, qu'elle se fasse sur un serveur &#224; Paris, &#224; Tokyo ou &#224; New York ne change il me semble qu'infiniment le temps de connexion au dit serveur.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)

Je viens de tester le nouveau Page, une catastrophe !!!
J'ouvre une page vierge, je la formate en A5, je rajoute un tableau et je clic droit pour rajouter une colone, PAF ça plante.  
(Sur iMac G5 ET MacBook Pro)
Je retourne sur l'ancienne version, plantage sur plantage.  

bon, ben je vais rigoler lundi...:mouais:


----------



## iota (12 Août 2007)

Salut.



WebOliver a dit:


> On est en 2007 et on parle d'Apple; pas d'un petit hébergeur perdu je ne sais où avec son petit serveur. Une connexion depuis l'Europe, qu'elle se fasse sur un serveur à Paris, à Tokyo ou à New York ne change il me semble qu'infiniment le temps de connexion au dit serveur.


Plus tu traverses de noeuds, plus tu as de chance de tomber sur un noeud congestionné ou surchargé, ce qui peut ralentir considérablement une connexion.

Apple n'est pas maître du réseau qu'il y a entre chez toi et leurs serveurs.

Cependant, ça n'explique pas complétement les problèmes de performance réseau rencontrés par les utilisateurs européens de .Mac. Apple devrait avoir des serveurs répartis géographiquement et dédiés à des regions spécifiques du monde.

A 99 par an, c'est plutôt inadmissible.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> JJe retourne sur l'ancienne version, plantage sur plantage.



L'ancienne version à l'air ok.


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Apple devrait avoir des serveurs r&#233;partis g&#233;ographiquement et d&#233;di&#233;s &#224; des regions sp&#233;cifiques du monde.



Apple devrait s'inspirer de Google : ce dernier est &#224; ma connaissance toujours le moteur de recherche le plus rapide, quelque soit l'emplacement du monde d'o&#249; il est appel&#233;. La rapidit&#233;, m&#234;me quand elle se joue en quart de secondes, est un facteur psychologique tr&#232;s important au moment de choisir !

Bref, Apple a certes le meilleur bouquet de services de la plan&#232;te, mais c'est aussi l'un des plus lent, autant en consultation qu'en transfert iDisk. Et dans notre monde actuel, les duels lapin _vs_ tortue, c'est uniquement dans les _Fables de la Fontaine_ que le plus lent gagne...

PS : j'en suis &#224; 2 918 &#233;l&#233;ments sur 13 799


----------



## raphpascual (12 Août 2007)

Non, mais c'est tout aussi lent aux &#233;tats unis sauf &#224; Cupertino pendant les d&#233;mos d' Apple...


----------



## tonio08 (12 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de tester le nouveau Page, une catastrophe !!!
> J'ouvre une page vierge, je la formate en A5, je rajoute un tableau et je clic droit pour rajouter une colone, PAF ça plante.
> (Sur iMac G5 ET MacBook Pro)
> Je retourne sur l'ancienne version, plantage sur plantage.
> ...



je suis sur macbook pro et je n'ai aucun plantage avec la suite iworks et je la teste bien depuis sa mise à disposition.


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2007)

.Mac est r&#233;ellement plus rapide aux usa
J'ai fait le test avec un copain qui est parti aux USA... Il avais mis (l'&#233;t&#233; dernier) 100mo en quasiment moiti&#233; moins de temps que moi!
Il nous faudrait effectivement quelques Xserve &#224; Paris ou Londres.

Sinon je vient de tester rapidement le nouvel iLife.
J'adore iPhoto et ses galeries web, et contrairement &#224; beaucoup j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; iMovie.
J'utilisais plus du tout iMovie 06 au profit de Final Cut... 
La j'ai l'impression que pour des "montages simples et rapide" je vais le r&#233;-utiliser. J'ai toujours d&#233;test&#233; les "effets cheap" des filtres iMovies... Sa perte ne me chagrine pas.

Apple a fait expr&#232;s de faire cohabiter les 2 versions, c'est pas pour rien (ca aurait &#233;t&#233; cool de revoir quand m&#234;me un poile le iMovie06 pour faire styl&#233; "on en a pour notre argent"). Je pense que la prochaine version sera la mix des deux... Wait en see.


----------



## iota (13 Août 2007)

Salut.



pim a dit:


> Apple devrait s'inspirer de Google : ce dernier est à ma connaissance toujours le moteur de recherche le plus rapide, quelque soit l'emplacement du monde d'où il est appelé.


Tu ne peux pas comparer .Mac à Google 
Tu ne fais pas de transferts de données volumineux avec Google.

Prend l'iTunes Store, les serveurs sont répartis géographiquement, et c'est plutôt rapide.

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

aie ! les dallez des nouveaux iMac seraient de pietre qualité 

dalle iMac 2007

il fallait s'y attendre...

c'est bien dommage de cacher une pietre dalle dans un si bel écrin au 

design irréprochable...

quand les apparences priment...


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2007)

Bon sinon y'a pas de retour d'impression sur ces nouveaux iMac ? Parce que là j'ai l'impression d'être dans un topic sur .Mac  :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)

Tu peux aller voir le sujet d&#233;di&#233; au nouvel iMac :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183354


----------



## pim (13 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Prend l'iTunes Store, les serveurs sont r&#233;partis g&#233;ographiquement, et c'est plut&#244;t rapide.



C'est vrai que c'est rapide l'iTunes Store, je ne m'en &#233;tais jamais fait la r&#233;flexion (on a plus tendance &#224; retenir ce qui ne va pas que ce qui marche bien). Tu m'as fais r&#233;alis&#233; quelque chose l&#224; - comme d'habitude tu es super au courant 

Dommage que Apple n'utilise pas une petite partie de la bande passante de l'iTunes Store pour mieux servir les utilisateurs .Mac.

PS : j'en suis &#224; 12 572 sur 13 799 sur la synchronisation des 3 Go de donn&#233;es que j'ai commenc&#233; il y a 2 jours et 1h30   Je tiens le bon bout


----------



## pim (13 Août 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> aie ! les dallez des nouveaux iMac seraient de pietre qualit&#233;
> 
> dalle iMac 2007



&#199;a c'est une temp&#234;te dans un verre d'eau. Du fait de la persistance r&#233;tinienne, il n'est pas possible de faire la diff&#233;rence entre une dalle simulant 16 M de couleurs et une vraie dalle 16 M de couleurs.

Pour ce qui est de l'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; de la dalle, les personnes sachant voir ce genre de d&#233;fauts se tournent en g&#233;n&#233;ral vers des dalles &#224; plus de 2000 &#8364; quand ils ach&#232;tent un &#233;cran, comme par exemple cette dalle LaCie :





L&#224; les couleurs et l'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; sont garanties, mais on ne boxe pas du tout dans la cat&#233;gorie grand public !

Quant &#224; l'argument de l'usure des transistors, cela jette carr&#233;ment l'opobre sur cet article. C'est &#224; ce genre d'arguments techniquement stupides mais faciles &#224; comprendre par le grand public que l'on reconna&#238;t ceux qui essayent de faire du sensationnel.

Reste le crit&#232;re des angles de vision, l&#224; &#224; chacun de se faire un avis et de choisir en fonction de son utilisation, en voyant l'iMac en vrai. Mais 170&#176; c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal du tout comme angle.

Apple a baiss&#233; ses prix de 200 &#224; 300 &#8364; sur ces iMac, ils ont sans doute gagn&#233; principalement sur le prix de la dalle, tout en continuant &#224; se servir chez LG Philips qui est tout de m&#234;me un fabricant r&#233;put&#233;, ne peut-on pas plut&#244;t se f&#233;liciter de cette baisse de prix ? Si vous voulez on fait un petit sondage, qui est pr&#234;t &#224; mettre 300 &#8364; de plus pour avoir une dalle 100 &#37; politiquement correcte ?!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> &#199;a c'est une temp&#234;te dans un verre d'eau. Du fait de la persistance r&#233;tinienne, il n'est pas possible de faire la diff&#233;rence entre une dalle simulant 16 M de couleurs et une vraie dalle 16 M de couleurs.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; de la dalle, les personnes sachant voir ce genre de d&#233;fauts se tournent en g&#233;n&#233;ral vers des dalles &#224; plus de 2000 &#8364; quand ils ach&#232;tent un &#233;cran, comme par exemple cette dalle LaCie :
> 
> ...



je compte effectivement m'orienter vers un &#233;cran lacie ou eizo...

dont les prix ont baiss&#233; aussi...

la gamme coloredge CE chez eizo permet d'avoir un 21 pouce pour 1300 euros...

la gamme CG est plus chere mais c'est justifi&#233;:le sommet est un 24 " qui 

permet d'afficher toutes les couleurs de l'espace adobe 98...le contraste n'est que de 400 et la luminosit&#233; de 200...

pour ce qui est de l'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; de la dalle, j'arrive &#224; voir ce d&#233;faut m&#234;me quand il est minime:la dalle de mon display 20 " n'est pas homogene sur 

les bords et l'imac 20" de mes parents n'est pas homogene non plus curieusement la diff&#233;rence se fait de chaque cot&#233; de la diagonale qui va du coin 

en haut a gauche vers le coin en bas a droite...


----------



## pim (13 Août 2007)

Alors là je dis respect 

Moi une dalle non homogène cela ne me gène pas, pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne m'en rends pas compte !

On est bien d'accord : avec une vraie bonne dalle, le prix de l'iMac serait doublé.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Alors là je dis respect
> 
> Moi une dalle non homogène cela ne me gène pas, pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne m'en rends pas compte !
> 
> On est bien d'accord : avec une vraie bonne dalle, le prix de l'iMac serait doublé.



d'ou l'interet du Mac Pro sur le iMac, on peut ainsi choisir son écran...


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2007)

Ah ok y'a un fil spécial iMac T__T je croyais que c'était celuilà 


Merci Mamacass pour le lien :love: :love: et pim pour m'avoir boulé vert


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> d'ou l'interet du Mac Pro sur le iMac, on peut ainsi choisir son écran...



Tout dépend de tes moyens...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> je suis sur macbook pro et je n'ai aucun plantage avec la suite iworks et je la teste bien depuis sa mise à disposition.



Tu as tester la création d'un tableau et ensuite tu clics droit ou ctrl + clic pour ajouter une colone par exemple ?
Chez moi ça plante systématiquement. 

Tu avais la iWork 06 sur cette machine ?


----------



## raphpascual (13 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Tu as tester la création d'un tableau et ensuite tu clics droit ou ctrl + clic pour ajouter une colone par exemple ?
> Chez moi ça plante systématiquement.
> 
> Tu avais la iWork 06 sur cette machine ?



Tu aurais pas le correcteur Antidote par hasard sur ton Mac?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Tu aurais pas le correcteur Antidote par hasard sur ton Mac?



Oui j'ai Antidote Rx V3. &#199;a vient de l&#224; ?


----------



## raphpascual (13 Août 2007)

Oui oui c'est ca, j'ai eu le même soucis 
Tu peux le retirer du menu en attendant la MAJ


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Oui oui c'est ca, j'ai eu le même soucis
> Tu peux le retirer du menu en attendant la MAJ



Le retirer du menu ? 
Merci de ton aide en tous cas. :love:


----------



## raphpascual (13 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le retirer du menu ?
> Merci de ton aide en tous cas. :love:



Alors c'est MacintochHD> biblio>contextual menu> "Antidote - MC.plugin" a virer ou a d&#233;placer.
Ca devrait mieux aller apr&#232;s ca je pense


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Alors c'est MacintochHD> biblio>contextual menu> "Antidote - MC.plugin" a virer ou a déplacer.
> Ca devrait mieux aller après ca je pense



Oki, Un grand merci.   Ça j'aurais pas trouvé.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2007)

OKi, ça fonctionne.  Merci.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tout dépend de tes moyens...



c'est vrai...

chez apple, pas moyen d'avoir une tour correcte à 1000 euros...

1500, c'était le mac évolutif sans écran le moins cher jamais conçu, le 

Power Mac G5 mono.

pour quoi ne sortent ils pas un Mac pro avec un core 2 duo??

çà j'arrive pas a comprendre?


----------



## iota (13 Août 2007)

Salut.



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> aie ! les dallez des nouveaux iMac seraient de pietre qualité


Cela ne concerne que la dalle de l'iMac 20", de plus on ne sait pas si Apple se fourni chez un seul fournisseur ou plusieurs.
Pour le 24", on ne sait toujours pas quelle(s) dalle(s) est(sont) utilisée(s).



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> d'ou l'interet du Mac Pro sur le iMac, on peut ainsi choisir son écran...


Le prix d'un Mac Pro plus un bon écran est plus élevé que celui d'un iMac plus un bon écran. La deuxième solution offre à mon avis beaucoup plus de confort de travail 

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2007)

Sur ce topic aussi on se plaint de l'iMac '-_- c'est pas possible ,à vous écoutez on croirait que l'iMac 20" est la plus belle arnaque du siècle '-_-. Ecran pourri, CG pourri, etc...


Vous êtes jamais satisfait ou attendez une machine parfaite ? '-_-


Et merci pour ceux qui ont pas les moyens de se prendre un 24"   . En gros la merde c'est pour les pauvres et les haut de gamme c'est pour les riches ?


Y'en a qui ont même pas d'ordinateurs alors arrêtez de nous souler ...


Désolé pour ce coup de gueule mais là franchement y'en a qui mérite des grosses claques...


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sur ce topic aussi on se plaint de l'iMac '-_- c'est pas possible ,à vous écoutez on croirait que l'iMac 20" est la plus belle arnaque du siècle '-_-. Ecran pourri, CG pourri, etc...
> 
> 
> Vous êtes jamais satisfait ou attendez une machine parfaite ? '-_-



Ne généralise pas. Franchement en dehors de l'écran miroir c'est une très bonne machine qui m'irait bien à la place de mon Mini+20".

Cependant c'est à cause de cet écran que je ne l'achèterais pas. Tant pis il me faudra attendre longtemps avant d'avoir les sous pour un MBP(mat)+23" mais ce petit détail est un inconfort énorme de tous les jours. J'ai déjà travaillé sur le MBP glossy qui est pourtant moins glossy que l'iMac et déjà ça j'en veux pas ...

A moins que suffisamment de Mac Users réclament une version mat sans vitre. Apple est parfois à l'écoute des clients.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sur ce topic aussi on se plaint de l'iMac '-_- c'est pas possible ,à vous écoutez on croirait que l'iMac 20" est la plus belle arnaque du siècle '-_-. Ecran pourri, CG pourri, etc...
> 
> 
> Vous êtes jamais satisfait ou attendez une machine parfaite ? '-_-



Reste calme, c'est normal. Souvent les commentaires sont par rapport à ce que les utilisateurs avaient révé, et c'est dur après de rester les pieds sur terre.

Prends "Sydney", fait des recherches il y a quelques années, et tu verras les discutions à défendre son emac par rapport à melaure qui lui disait qu'on ne pouvait rien faire avec, et c'était loin de la qualité d'un imac.

C'est bien de nous donner l'information sur les écrans, mais personne n'a dit que l'imac était fait pour des pros. Le trou dans la gamme, il est réel mais c'est pas le sujet.
Pour moi ces annonces elles sont parfaites. Un mac mini à jour pour la secrétaire, elle s'en moque de la carte graphique, et un imac pour ma femme à la maison, avec un écran qui ferra très bien l'affaire.
Pour ilife c'est bien, pour iwork il faudra que je me penche sur la question, mais j'ai tendance à lire avec attention ce qu'écrivent les utilisateurs du genre Foguenne et ça à pas l'air tout noir.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2007)

Ouais je comprends bien mais bon je trouve cela surjoué toute cette agitation.

C'est comme sii on disait que ( j ' y connais vraiment rien alors me reprenez pas svp  ) que la férari 300 chevaux était pourrie face à la lamborghini 800 chevaux)

Ok mais ca n'empêche que des millions de personnes aimeraient bien avoir la férari et pour ceux qui veulent l'acheter c'est pas cool ca gache leur plaisir alors qu'elle est génial vous comprenez ?

je comprends pas cette manie de critiquer les choses soit qu'on veut pas , soit qu'on critique par jalousie au point d'en dégoûter les vrais futurs possesseurs.


----------



## raphpascual (14 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tant pis il me faudra attendre longtemps avant d'avoir les sous pour un MBP(mat)+23"



Nan, quand tu auras les sous sous dans la popoche ils seront tous glossy


----------



## LeProf (14 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> En gros la merde c'est pour les pauvres et les haut de gamme c'est pour les riches ?



Ceci est bien vrai et ne concerne pas que les ordinateurs, mais s'applique à toute chose de la vie ..... et cela ne date pas d'hier non plus !!


----------



## Bjeko (14 Août 2007)

Moi aussi comme HImac in touch cette nouvelle mouture me plait beaucoup, et je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de la voir tant critiqu&#233;e par des personnes qui (comme moi) ne l' ont pas vue.

&#231;a doit venir sans doute du fait que mon switch est encore tout frais, et que je ne suis pas habitu&#233; au renouvellement de g&#233;n&#233;ration chez Apple...
Et donc les s&#233;quelles laiss&#233;es par 10 ans de PC me font dire que :

- un ordi tout int&#233;gr&#233; 20"
- hyperclasse (malgr&#233; des d&#233;fauts d' int&#233;gration sans doute rem&#233;diable par la suite : souris + remote)
- un &#233;cran (sans doute) tr&#233;s bon : &#231;a reste &#224; v&#233;rifier par un test IRL que j' esp&#232;re proche :rateau: 
- plus que correct en carac. techniques
- par&#233; pour quelques ann&#233;es (4 G&#176; de RAM, fw800)

Pour un prix de d&#233;part de 1200&#8364;

Avec en + un OS de r&#234;ve qui va bient&#244;t &#233;voluer, des applis d&#233;ja g&#233;niales en pleine &#233;volution : iWork, iLife...

Ce dernier point n' est pas exclusif &#224; l' iMac mais bon, c' est pour dire en particulier aux switcheurs de plus ou moins longue date : essayez de vous souvenir comment c' &#233;tait avant, &#231;a relativise les critiques non ?


----------



## Bones (14 Août 2007)

Oui , si tu viens de switcher je comprends ... Mais il y a aussi les points noirs :

- impossibilité de changer la carte graphique

- impossible de changer le processeur

- dans un an il sera largement dépassé .

Ceux qui ont acheté les premiers iMacs Intel ( coreduo )  ont bien dû mal à les revendre aujourd'hui .
L'iMac , c'est le tout en un , intéressant aujourd'hui mais nettement moins à long terme .


----------



## Bjeko (14 Août 2007)

oui mais &#231;a c' est une caract&#233;risticque des tout-en-1 en g&#233;n&#233;ral; si on le compare &#224; ses concurrents directs, on a chez sony, s&#233;rie LA (l' "oeuvre d' art"  ) :

-19"
-1,83 Ghz
-Ram max : 2G&#176;
-pas de FW800
-"isight" 640x480
-design d&#233;ja largu&#233; par l' ancien iMac...


pour la modique somme de .... 2000&#8364; !!!!  ... et en plus c' est m&#234;me pas un mac  (et donc il n&#233;c&#233;ssite plus de ressources pour faire moins bien)

Franchement, dans 1 an, lequel sera d&#233;pass&#233; ???


----------



## LeProf (14 Août 2007)

A quoi bon changer de machine tous les ans ? ... il y a plein de macgéens qui utilisent des bécanes de plus de 2 ans et qui se portent très bien.
Après, c'est sur que c'est bien aussi de se faire plaisir et d'avoir le tout dernier modèle, mais si c'est pour faire du traitement de texte, de l'internet et peut être aussi de la photo/vidéo en amateur....un modèle d'il y a 1 an même 2 peux suffire.

Moi-même, j'ai encore mon PC de bureau et je pourrai le garder encore si je n'avais pas envie de:

- une machine plus classieuse et moins encombrante.
- une machine silencieuse 
- une seconde machine de repli en cas de plantage et de mise en SAV de la première
- un meilleur partage des ressources et une unification des logiciels utilisés (par ex actuellement imovie sur mac et picasa2 sur pc).

Donc voila, j'opterai bien pour le nouveau imac 20", en récupérant mon modeste LCD du PC comme 2ème écran, mais pour l'instant, j'attends Léopard.


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Nan, quand tu auras les sous sous dans la popoche ils seront tous glossy



Rien ne m'oblige à acheter un écran Apple. Déjà ils sont bien plus cher que la concurrence et en plus Apple n'écouterait pas les besoins des clients ? Pas de soucis pour moi, je peux acheter ailleurs ...



Bjeko a dit:


> Moi aussi comme HImac in touch cette nouvelle mouture me plait beaucoup, et je suis étonné de la voir tant critiquée par des personnes qui (comme moi) ne l' ont pas vue.



Entre ne pas aimer une caractéristique de l'ordi et dire que c'est nul, il y a une énorme différence


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Août 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Prends "Sydney", fait des recherches il y a quelques ann&#233;es, et tu verras les discutions &#224; d&#233;fendre son emac par rapport &#224; melaure qui lui disait qu'on ne pouvait rien faire avec, et c'&#233;tait loin de la qualit&#233; d'un imac.
> Laurent



on disait &#231;&#224; nous ? naaaon!c'&#233;tait la pr&#233;histoire... 

eMac( CRT 17" correct, plastique de bonne qualit&#233 &#233;tait une tr&#232;s bonne machine,dont la qualit&#233; &#233;tait a mon avis au dessus de l'iMac tournesol (plastique salissant, tr&#232;s mauvaise dalle LCD 15").
Le seul d&#233;faut de cette machine &#233;tait son bruit,qui m'a oblig&#233; &#224; m'en s&#233;parer...


----------



## frolick10 (14 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Ceux qui ont achet&#233; les premiers iMacs Intel ( coreduo )  ont bien d&#251; mal &#224; les revendre aujourd'hui .
> L'iMac , c'est le tout en un , int&#233;ressant aujourd'hui mais nettement moins &#224; long terme .



Pardon? :rateau:
mon imac vient de f&#234;ter ses 2 ans, et en ayant 2 Go, G5 2Ghz,  dd qui peux &#234;tre remplac&#233; facilement, il durera encore au moins 1 &#224; 2 ans. (compatible 64bit L&#233;opard)

Il n'y a que pour une utilisation video HD que cela bloquera et jeu video r&#233;cent. Pour la DV, rien n'a chang&#233; depuis 2 ans. Et tant qu'il n'y a pas de support HD int&#233;gr&#233; (graveur blu ray), le dernier imac pour faire quoi de plus ?

Pour les Core Duo, l'inconv&#233;nient que peuvent trouver certains, c'est qu'il n'est pas compatible 64bit.

Reste le mythe de la tour pc dont les composants ont tous &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; a part la boite (et encore) pour cause d'incompatibilit&#233;. type de carte m&#232;re pour tel proc... du coup changement de type m&#233;moire vive... CG... port... cf autre post sur le sujet.


----------



## littledon (14 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> je comprends pas cette manie de critiquer les choses soit qu'on veut pas , soit qu'on critique par jalousie au point *d'en d&#233;go&#251;ter les vrais futurs possesseurs.*



c'est clair que &#231;a d&#233;goute mais bon je fais quand m&#234;me faire mon switch m&#234;me si je vais me retrouver &#224; d&#233;couvrir l'univers apple avec des personnes me comparant &#224; un pigeon pour avoir achet&#233; cette machine.


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2007)

Bah voilà ce que ça fait , alors les critiques des personnes qui n'ont pas les mahcines devant eux et qui ne connaissent pas son utilisation que fais la personne sont prié de fermer leur boite à camembert car à vous entendre on dirait que les tout nouveaux ont une carte graphique pire que mon G5 ATI Radeon 9600 , c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.


Alors si ce Mac vous plait pas à bientot et passez votre chemin.

Surtout que mon ancien G5 je l'utilise encore pour faire du montage et tout donc faut arrêter aussi les trusc du genre c'est dépassé etc...etc... les 3/4 vont même pas utilisé les 3/4 du processeur, alors si c'est pour faire la course à la vitesse, retournez voir vos amis les Kevins pour comparer ça à la rue montgallet merci. 


Parce que ca me gave....


Donc l'iMac entrée est vraiment très bien. Et puis je tiens à dire que tout ceux qu'ont des Cinema Displays inférieur à 30 " ils sont pourris car 30" est le minimum vital pour pouvoir apprécier des images.  5Vous avez vu ca fait pas plaisir hein ? )


----------



## khw.olivier (14 Août 2007)

pas de ouuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaah, pas de nouvel ipod, pas d ultra portable mais un tres jolie i-mac avec son beau clavier que je trouve personnellement cher en Fr vu la difference entre l euro et le dollars us
quelqu un s en met pleinsssss les poches


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bah voilà ce que ça fait , alors les critiques des personnes qui n'ont pas les mahcines devant eux et qui ne connaissent pas son utilisation que fais la personne sont prié de fermer leur boite à camembert car à vous entendre on dirait que les tout nouveaux ont une carte graphique pire que mon G5 ATI Radeon 9600 , c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.



Tu as pas du lire mon post ou je commentais les benchmarks fait par les sites PC sur les radéons HD. Que ce soit en 3D ou décodage vidéo, ta 9600 est à la rue


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as pas du lire mon post ou je commentais les benchmarks fait par les sites PC sur les rad&#233;ons HD. Que ce soit en 3D ou d&#233;codage vid&#233;o, ta 9600 est &#224; la rue



Et pourtant bien qu'un peu lente elle me convient parfaitement donc arr&#234;tez de d&#233;nigrer tout ce qui n'est pas haut de gamme surtout que pour plus de la moiti&#233; d'entre vous vous ne pourrez pas vous l'achetez cette entr&#233;e de gamme. Alors dire que c'est une entr&#233;e de gamme c'est dommage ok mais la d&#233;nigr&#233; alors que l'on ne l'ach&#232;te pas c'est de la critique gratuite et ca engendre que des emmerdes.

Voil&#224; finis le HS mais y'avait besoin j'esp&#232;re que ca aura servi &#224; certains et qu'on arr&#234;tera de voir ce genre de commentaire car moi &#224; m'a bousill&#233; mon plaisir et franchement j'en suis bien d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; &#224; tel point que j'h&#233;site &#224; le prendre ou alors &#224; me surendett&#233; pour prendre le mod&#232;le au dessus, c'est vraiment pas sympa .




divoli a dit:


> http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html




Sympa le lien merci divoli  , comme quoi on voit que m&#234;me la 2600 n'est pas non plus un foudre de guerre. Mais c'est bench c'est pour les hardcore gamers non ?

Moi j'aimerais juste savoir si il sera possible &#224; la limite, de jouer &#224; counter strike ou quake 3 ou je sais pas un petit jeu sympa r&#233;cent sont avoir les qualit&#233;s max quoi je recherche jste &#224; pouvoir y jouer tout simplement ( pour pouvoir faire des r&#233;seaux avec mes amis Pc&#233;istes ^^ ou sur le net).

Merci ^^

P.S : je parle bien sur dela 2400 et au pire de la 2600, mais je vise la premi&#232;re en priorit&#233; ^^)


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

Ben j'espère que tu as suffisamment d'esprit critique, pour ne pas te fier ou te laisser influencer uniquement par ce qui est dit sur les forums.
Parce que sinon, tu risques de ne jamais rien acheter...


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html





divoli a dit:


> Ben j'espère que tu as suffisamment d'esprit critique, pour ne pas te fier ou te laisser influencer uniquement par ce qui est dit sur les forums.
> Parce que sinon, tu risques de ne jamais rien acheter...



Bah je suis ce topic pour recevoir des impressions de personnes qui s"y connaissent mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont très peu. Et à partir de maintenant je regarderais d'un oeil beaucoup plus critique.

Mais je pense que je vais aler le voir demain en personne y'a rien de mieux.




A demain pour les bench sur Photoshop CS3, Aperture etc... comme ils disent sur le bench que divoli nous as passé


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sympa le lien merci divoli  , comme quoi on voit que même la 2600 n'est pas non plus un foudre de guerre. Mais c'est bench c'est pour les hardcore gamers non ?



Oui, pour le moment c'est le seul test disponible sur ce site.

Je pense que l'on devrait en avoir un autre prochainement, comparant les différents modèles d'iMac.


----------



## samoussa (15 Août 2007)

Apparement, il faut savoir que Doom 3 et quake 4 créés par ID software, ont un moteur graphique conçu en partenariat avec... Nvidia, ce qui explique sans doute la différence avec les radeon. Perso je ne joue jamais donc je m'en tappe un peu de ce genre de test


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, pour le moment c'est le seul test disponible sur ce site.
> 
> Je pense que l'on devrait en avoir un autre prochainement, comparant les différents modèles d'iMac.



C'est pour ça qu'il faut aussi lire les news et les tests des sites PC. Ces cartes sont pas si mauvaises que ce que Mac4ever et Grouik veulent bien dire ... Sur certains jeux elle est au niveau de 8600GT, mais pas tous. Ca laisse quand même un choix de jeux sympacoté Windows et coté Mac, les éditeurs vont bien devoir tenir compte du matériel existant.

Après le vrai problème, c'est que la plupart des développeurs de jeux n'optimisent plus leur code et se reposent sur les puces graphiques. Il n'y a guère que Blizzard qui fait attention ...


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a qu'il faut aussi lire les news et les tests des sites PC. Ces cartes sont pas si mauvaises que ce que Mac4ever et Grouik veulent bien dire ...



Oui, et c'est pour cela que je pr&#233;f&#232;re diversifier mes sources.

L'iMac, d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, ne m'int&#233;resse pas vraiment, ce qui fait que je ne peux pas avoir une attitude aussi passionn&#233;e ou int&#233;ress&#233;e que certains. C'est simplement de la curiosit&#233;. 


Concernant les CG des ces iMac, il semblerait qu'elles ne figurent pas parmi les plus performantes. Mais cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'elles soient "pourries"; c'est une vision erron&#233;e et un qualificatif excessif que je ne partage pas. 

De plus, ces nouveaux iMac se traduisent par la disparition de la CG Intel GMA sur le mod&#232;le de base; il y a quand m&#234;me une &#233;volution positive. 

Je pense qu'il aurait &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;f&#233;rable qu'Apple adopte des cartes nVidia. Mais m&#234;me chez nVidia,  ce n'est pas tout rose non plus  (pas  trop l'air de se bouger pour  optimiser leurs pilotes). 

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une telle fuite en avant chez les constructeurs, qu'ils en sont arriv&#233;s &#224; enchainer les nouvelles CG, sans prendre le temps d'optimiser celles d&#233;j&#224; existantes. On peut avoir l'impression qu'ils nous vendent du mat&#233;riel qui n'est jamais "fini". :mouais:


Ces nouveaux mod&#232;les d'iMac me semblent globalement int&#233;ressant (je pr&#233;cise que je n'en ai jamais vu "en vrai").

Le seul reproche que je pourrais faire, c'est cet &#233;cran brillant. Ce n'est pas l'&#233;cran en lui-m&#234;me que je critique (le qualifier de "pourri" est tout aussi excessif qu'injustifi&#233, mais l'absence de choix. :rateau:

Et &#231;a, c'est une erreur. :rateau:

Ceux qui esp&#233;raient (par envie ou par besoin) un &#233;cran mat, peuvent avoir le sentiment qu'Apple leur a fait un &#233;norme bras d'honneur. Il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner des m&#233;contentements et de la pol&#233;mique qui maintenant en d&#233;coulent.


----------



## manustyle (15 Août 2007)

Désolé, j'ai pas lu les 50 pages, quelqu'un a remarqué qu'Apple n'avais pas employé les derniers processeurs Intel dans les nouveaux imac, ceux à bus 1333 Mhz ? Mais seulement ceux a 800 Mhz.

C'est un peu dommage, il en existe actuellement 4, de 2,33Ghz à 3Ghz Quadcore.


----------



## iota (15 Août 2007)

Salut.



manustyle a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai pas lu les 50 pages, quelqu'un a remarqué qu'Apple n'avais pas employé les derniers processeurs Intel dans les nouveaux imac, ceux à bus 1333 Mhz ? Mais seulement ceux a 800 Mhz.


Normal, Apple utilise les processeurs mobiles, limités à un FSB de 800MHz.

@+
iota


----------



## manustyle (15 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Normal, Apple utilise les processeurs mobiles, limités à un FSB de 800MHz.
> 
> ...




ah oki


----------



## marabouma (15 Août 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/imac/video/x2qjz9_limac-en-magasin_tech

petite video sympa pour se faire une idée du 24" !!


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

C'est dommage qu'iPhoto '08 ne ressemble pas &#224; &#231;a...  :love:


----------



## divoli (16 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html



La suite:
http://www.barefeats.com/imacal2.html


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'iPhoto '08 ne ressemble pas à ça...  :love:



C'est vrai que l'absence du mode CoverFlow dans iPhoto est un peu surprenante, alors qu'Apple le répand un peu partout, et que ça avait du sens dans un logiciel qui contient des images...


----------



## iota (16 Août 2007)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> La suite:
> http://www.barefeats.com/imacal2.html


En dehors des jeux, ce nouvel iMac se débrouille plutôt pas mal 

On notera qu'avec des drivers optimisé (sous Windows), la HD2600 Pro s'en sort un peu mieux dans les jeux.

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (16 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'absence du mode CoverFlow dans iPhoto est un peu surprenante, alors qu'Apple le répand un peu partout, et que ça avait du sens dans un logiciel qui contient des images...



Bah c'est hyper lourd de scroller dans une photothèque de 500 photos ou plus avec CoverFlow :sleep: 
Avec le mode classique, en un seul coup d'oeil on peut passer en revue une bonne vingtaine de photos au lieu d'une seule avec CoverFlow. Pour un nombre restreint d'items c'est super je dis pas (moins d'une centaine) au delà... bof.


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

CoverFlow ?

Que dire du mode de visualisation rapide des photo d'un &#233;v&#233;nement par survol&#8230;

c'est du coverflow like, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2007)

&#199;a aurait pu &#234;tre compl&#233;mentaire... L'un n'emp&#234;cherait pas l'autre.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

Ben Barefeats dit qu'il bat haut la main le précédent iMac. 

Comme quoi la polémique de la CG est exagérée. :hein:


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La suite:
> http://www.barefeats.com/imacal2.html




Yeah :love:




etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben Barefeats dit qu'il bat haut la main le précédent iMac.
> 
> Comme quoi la polémique de la CG est exagérée. :hein:



Tout à fait d'accord même si ils testent un 2,8 et une CG 2600 256 MO je sais que l'entrée de gamme aussi est pas mal du tout.


D'ailleurs si je pouvais trouver les mêmes genres de tests avec l'entrée de gamme ça serait top 

, il me tarde de l'avoir  :love:


----------



## marabouma (17 Août 2007)

Bon dieu qu'il est beau !!!je l'ai vu dans un magasin iConcept à bordeaux   
Mais c'est une oeuvre d'art (surtout le 24") !!
Le clavier est d'une qualité !Alliant touché delicat et resistance de l'alu.

Je le vois bien bientôt sur mon bureau


----------



## samoussa (17 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Bon dieu qu'il est beau !!!je l'ai vu dans un magasin iConcept à bordeaux
> Mais c'est une oeuvre d'art (surtout le 24") !!
> Le clavier est d'une qualité !Alliant touché delicat et resistance de l'alu.
> 
> Je le vois bien bientôt sur mon bureau



ce genre d'avis me plait vu que c'est de ma machine dont il est question


----------



## marabouma (17 Août 2007)

ce qui ma vraiment impressionné c'est donc cette finnesse du clavier,qui plus est, ne glisse pas (ce que je craignais)dès que l'on commence a taper du texte! il est extremement bien grippé et respire la qualité de finition.L'écran est trés beau (pas un bruit!!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

C'est vrai, je les ai vu également aujourd'hui : c'est la clâââââsse  Le clavier est également très réussi : très fin, un bijou :love::love::love:


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Août 2007)

J'aurais par contre une question concernant iWork '08.

J'ai regard&#233; sur le store &#233;tudiant et j'ai vu que la suite &#233;tait vendu 70&#8364; environ mais je ne sais pas si elle comporte une ou 5 licences.
Car sur le store normal, on a le choix entre les deux versions.
Il me faudrait la suite pour deux ordinateurs en fait.

Quelqu'un a t il plus de pr&#233;cisions ?

Voil&#224; ce que me dit le site:
Moi je comprend donc que je peux l'installer sur 5 machines...


----------



## pim (18 Août 2007)

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur d'affichage sur l'AppleStore, je l'avais vue. Attends un peu, ou commande par t&#233;l&#233;phone...


----------



## iota (18 Août 2007)

Salut,

d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, &#231;a ne me semble pas illogique que le pack Familial ne soit pas disponible sur le store Education.

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> d'un autre côté, ça ne me semble pas illogique que le pack Familial ne soit pas disponible sur le store Education.
> 
> ...



C'est si illogique que ça un étudiant avec plus qu'un seul ordinateur ?  

Pour moi en tout cas, il n'y a rien qui indique que la suite n'est limité qu'à un seul poste...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2007)

Je connais pas beaucoup d'&#233;tudiants qui ont deux ordinateurs ....


----------



## iota (18 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> C'est si illogique que &#231;a un &#233;tudiant avec plus qu'un seul ordinateur ?


Non, mais c'est un pack *Familial* (c'est le nom donn&#233; par Apple).
On sort un peu du cadre de l'&#233;ducation non ? 

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2007)

Pourquoi ? Il y a des quotas familiaux, en France ? Pas plus de 1 &#233;tudiant par foyer ?


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Non, mais c'est un pack *Familial* (c'est le nom donn&#233; par Apple).
> On sort un peu du cadre de l'&#233;ducation non ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui c'est &#224; cause du nom en fait que j'ai un doute. Mais si on lit bien tout en bas de la page, on voit bien que quelque soit le nom donn&#233;, on parle avant tout de 5 licences.
Mais dans le doute je vais leur t&#233;l&#233;phoner.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que dans mon Apple Center local, on m'a dit, je cite:
"Mais c'est pas grave, prend la suite iwork &#224; 79&#8364; et installe-l&#224; sur tes deux machines ! "

Incitation au piratage ?


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que dans mon Apple Center local, on m'a dit, je cite:
> "MAis c'est pas grave, prend la quite iwork &#224; 79&#8364; et installe-l&#224; sur tes deux machines ! "
> 
> Incitation au piratage ?



Ben c'est ill&#233;gal. 

Apr&#232;s, et dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, personne n'est na&#239;f sur ce qui se passe souvent...


----------



## iota (18 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que dans mon Apple Center local, on m'a dit, je cite:
> "Mais c'est pas grave, prend la suite iwork à 79 et installe-là sur tes deux machines ! "
> 
> Incitation au piratage ?


D'un autre côté, vaut mieux avoir une licence sur plusieurs postes qu'aucune licence tout court 

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (20 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, vaut mieux avoir une licence sur plusieurs postes qu'aucune licence tout court
> 
> @+
> iota



Retour de vacances (  ) et retour au taf o&#249; nous avons re&#231;u les iMacs "neskgen" et je dois dire que je retire tout mes commentaires n&#233;gatifs, autant j'ai &#233;t&#233; emball&#233; par les premi&#232;re capture du clavier ultra plat, autant le iMac me laissait de marbre&#8230; C'est confirm&#233; je veux un claviiiiiieeeerrrrr :love: Ils sont comme dans mes r&#234;ves. 

Maintenant le iMac ben&#8230; c'est vraiment la gifle, ils sont abslument magnifiques ! Autant le blanc ne m'avait jamais trop attir&#233; d'o&#249; mon manque d'enthousiasme pour ce mod&#232;le, autant au d&#233;ballage *wow* ce fini alu bross&#233;, ce noir intense, cette qualit&#233; de mat&#233;riaux, cette super image&#8230; Vraiment chapeau c'est un vrai bijou ! Et aucune photo ne lui rend vraiment justice !

Je n'ai plus de Mac "fixe"  la maison depuis que j ai vendu mon Mac Mini, mon MBP me suffisant largement&#8230; Mais l&#224; argh en somme


----------



## iota (20 Août 2007)

Salut,

quelques tests suppl&#233;mentaires du nouvel iMac sont disponibles chez Barefeats.
&#199;a se passe ici et l&#224;.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2007)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz aujourd'hui, il est splendide.
Le problème des reflets a été largement exagéré à mon sens.
Il est à la même place que mon iMac G5 20' et bien il y a moins de refley venant de la lampe un peu en arrière.
Je réinstalle mes softs et autres données et je teste mes photos. 

Le clavier est :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2007)

J'ai vu l'iMac :love: . Il est MAGNIFIQUE ! Moi qui n'aimait pas au vu des photos , je suis totalement conquis m&#234;me si je reste sur l'id&#233;e de me prendre un MacBook


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai vu l'iMac :love: . Il est MAGNIFIQUE ! Moi qui n'aimait pas au vu des photos , je suis totalement conquis même si je reste sur l'idée de me prendre un MacBook



Y a quelqu'un qui donne des primes pour vanter l'écran de l'iMac ?


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Août 2007)

Ah bah c'ets génial tout ça et cette histoire d'écran ouf


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz aujourd'hui, il est splendide.
> Le problème des reflets a été largement exagéré à mon sens.
> Il est à la même place que mon iMac G5 20' et bien il y a moins de refley venant de la lampe un peu en arrière.
> Je réinstalle mes softs et autres données et je teste mes photos.


Super  ravie pour toi 
J'attends avec impatience tes commentaires concernant les photos


----------



## iota (21 Août 2007)

Salut,

j'ai eu l'occasion de contempler le nouvel iMac &#224; la FNAC Digital (&#233;galement visible &#224; la FNAC St Lazarre).
C'est vraiment une belle machine, je l'ai trouv&#233; plut&#244;t r&#233;actif (malgr&#233; les 1Go de RAM).
Concernant l'&#233;cran, celui du 20" est effectivement un peu "fade", mais &#231;a doit se corriger en calibrant. Pour le 24" aucun probl&#232;me.
Pour les reflets, franchement, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; g&#234;n&#233; une seule seconde.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2007)

Je viens de faire mon premier travail sur des photos avec mon iMac, l'écran est vraiment bien.
Aucun problème de reflets et j'ai l'impression que je suis plus précis.
Bref, je suis enchanté.


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

Moi aussi, concernant l'&#233;cran du 24", je suis enchant&#233;, il est tr&#232;s chaud et le bandeau noir autour n'est pas g&#234;nant du tout, bien au contraire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2007)

J'ai install&#233; iLife '08 sur mon Mac (et mis &#224; jour aussit&#244;t). Pour l'instant, je n'ai utilis&#233; que iPhoto et iWeb.
iPhoto : &#224; l'ouverture du logiciel, j'ai retrouv&#233; ma phototh&#232;que sans probl&#232;me (mais j'avais quand m&#234;me fait une copie de sauvegarde de iPhoto Library avant). J'aime bien la nouvelle version de l'outil de recadrage avec la grille qui s'affiche lorsqu'on d&#233;place le cadre. Les &#233;v&#233;nements ont l'air tr&#232;s sympas et &#224; la limite permettent de se passer des albums pour organiser sa phototh&#232;que. J'ai modifi&#233; le nom de certains &#233;v&#233;nements sans probl&#232;mes.
iWeb : la grande interrogation &#233;tait de savoir comment il allait ouvrir le fichier Domain de mon site cr&#233;&#233; avec iWeb 1. Ce n'est pas la perfection mais pas la grosse catastrophe non plus. Simplement les &#233;l&#233;ments sur les pages avaient d&#233;plac&#233;s vers le bas, des textes dont la taille des caract&#232;res avaient &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s sur certaines pages et mon nom avait disparu sur la page d'accueil. J'ai tout remis en place en local. Pour l'instant, j'en suis l&#224;.

EDIT : je viens de tester l'import de photos d'un APN dans iPhoto. Tu m'&#233;tonnes que c'est vachement mieux qu'avant, surtout pour l'import partiel de photos.


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces infos iDuck !  Il devient de plus en plus dur d'attendre 

Question aux habitués des rumeurs et autres bruits de couloir : y'a un bruit qui court comme quoi, à partir de septembre, c'est le clavier BT qui sera livré avec les nouveaux Macs (et non pas le filaire).    Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça ? :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (22 Août 2007)

je n'ai pas entendu parler de ça mais le clavier BT sans pavé num et port usb ne m'interesse pas alors...


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> je n'ai pas entendu parler de ça mais le clavier BT sans pavé num et port usb ne m'interesse pas alors...


Moi non plus, et je préfère de loin le filaire, d'où ma question...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Moi non plus, et je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin le filaire, d'o&#249; ma question...



Ce sera &#233;tonnant.
Personnellement, je suis pass&#233; d'un clavier + souris bluethoot au tout &#224; fils. 
(La souris est plus l&#233;g&#232;re et puis j'en ai marre de tomber en rade de piles. Bon, c'est un peu moins classe sur le bureau, mais bon.  )


----------



## pim (22 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> La souris est plus légère et puis j'en ai marre de tomber en rade de piles. Bon, c'est un peu moins classe sur le bureau, mais bon.



Moi aussi j'ai fait ce "switch inverse", après une période d'essai du "sans fil", je suis rapidement repassé à quelque chose de plus productif et plus efficace 

En plus c'est mieux niveau écologie, car même quand on utilise des piles rechargeables on n'a jamais fait mieux qu'un simple fil parfaitement bien intégré sur les Macs. Et cela doit aussi réduire l'émission niveau ondes avec bluetooth désactivé.


----------



## lebarron (22 Août 2007)

J'ai assisté en direct live à la mise en rayon à la Fnac de Grenoble (Grenette)
Il est superbe
Tout les commentaires "négatifs" me surprennent, il y a décidément beaucoup d'enfants gâtés sur les forums.
Je voulais attendre la sortie du nouveau félin pour faire l'achat, mais je crois que mon "tournesol" va être remplacé plus vite que prévu par un magnifique 24 pouces


----------



## huexley (23 Août 2007)

lebarron a dit:


> Tout les commentaires "négatifs" me surprennent



C'est juste que comme moi ils ne l'ont surement pas vu en vrai :love:


----------



## lebarron (23 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> C'est juste que comme moi ils ne l'ont surement pas vu en vrai :love:



L'ancien et le nouveau sont installés côte à côte, la comparaison est facile à faire, de face, profil et dos. 
Ce n'est plus la même machine, le nouveau est beaucoup plus élégant, l'écran est la partie la plus "visible" le gros bandeau blanc de l'ancien s'estompe en gris alu, idem pour le dos noir marié au gris du pied ça fait moins lourdeau.
Une de mes craintes était de perdre la manipulation de l'écran comme avec le tournesol, en fait non, il est bien équilibré sur son pied, et peut faire une rotation.
La résolution de l'isight est est vraiment top.
Le seul petit piège, est que l'on ne sait pas si la machine est arrêtée ou en veille, il n'y a plus de diode pour l'indiquer, et comme il est totalement silencieux...
Le vendeur est chagriné de la disparition de la pomme sur le clavier, tout un vocabulaire à changer m'a t'il dit.


----------



## richard-deux (23 Août 2007)

Je lis que presque tout le monde est satisfait du nouvel Imac mais je n'ai pas lu (ou peut-&#234;tre pas vu) de commentaires concernant le son.  

Je pense, moi aussi, changer mon tournesol mais j'aime les enceintes rondes par leur design et surtout par leur son. :love: 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'en dire un peu plus concernant la qualit&#233; sonore?

Merci par avance.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; que l'iMac avait une bonne qualit&#233; sonore .


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

lebarron a dit:


> ....Le seul petit piège, est que l'on ne sait pas si la machine est arrêtée ou en veille, il n'y a plus de diode pour l'indiquer, et comme il est totalement silencieux....


 

Mince, je n'avais pas noté ce détail... c'est balot ça de ne plus avoir cette diode à intensité variable!


----------



## pim (23 Août 2007)

Au niveau du son, il est assez puissant, mais si l'&#233;galiseur d'iTunes est en fonctionnement, il n'est pas tr&#232;s agr&#233;able sur les trois derniers "plots" du r&#233;glage de volume - &#224; moins d'utiliser le r&#233;glage de Pr&#233;ampli sur -5 ou -10 dB. Mais cette impression de "mauvais son" (trop de basse ou saturation ?) peut plut&#244;t venir de vieux MP3 mal encod&#233;s.

Une fois l'&#233;galiseur d&#233;sactiv&#233; ou r&#233;gl&#233; sur "plat", r&#233;glage qui a ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence, le son est &#233;quilibr&#233;, sans trop de basses, il est agr&#233;able sur toute la plage de r&#233;glage du volume, qui est tr&#232;s lin&#233;aire (&#224; fond, on a tout de m&#234;me "plein les oreilles").

Donc pour faire court, je dirais "rien &#224; signaler", &#231;a marche bien, et cela permet de se passer sans regrets d'un branchement direct &#224; la cha&#238;ne hifi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2007)

Sur les iMac Intel "blancs", le son est déjà bon (surtout pour des hauts-parleurs intégrés). Il n'y a donc a priori aucune raison qu'il ne le soit pas sur les nouveaux iMac alu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Donc pour faire court, je dirais "rien à signaler", ça marche bien, et cela permet de se passer sans regrets d'un branchement direct à la chaîne hifi.



:affraid: un MP3 ou même un MP4 sur une chaîne hi-fi, c'est quand même super plat comme son... :affraid:


----------



## iota (23 Août 2007)

Salut,



Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid: un MP3 ou même un MP4 sur une chaîne hi-fi, c'est quand même super plat comme son... :affraid:


Tu as toujours la possibilité de lire tes CD sur l'iMac...
Mais rien ne vaut une bonne platine CD 

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Bon, ben ça y est. On a un test maison sur l'iMac:
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_126665_1.shtml


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur les iMac Intel "blancs", le son est déjà bon (surtout pour des hauts-parleurs intégrés). Il n'y a donc a priori aucune raison qu'il ne le soit pas sur les nouveaux iMac alu.



Certes mais je ne connais pas ce modèle.
J'ai un iMac G4 de 2002.  


Merci à tous pour votre réponse concernant le son.  

Maintenant encore une autre:
J'ai un iPod qui possède un dock: pour le branchement pas de problème.
Mais pour mon iPod Shuffle, je dois le connecter directement sur l'USB or d'après ce que je vois sur les photos je trouve l'accès moins facile que sur mon tournesol.

Ainsi suis-je obligé de bouger l'écran pour recharger l'iPod ou bien pour mettre de nouveaux titres dessus?

N'existe t'il pas un autre port USB en façade ou plus accessible que ceux à l'arrière? :rose: 

Merci.


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Si, il existe les deux ports USB de part et d'autre du clavier USB   Et ce sont des ports USB 2 !


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Si, il existe les deux ports USB de part et d'autre du clavier USB   Et ce sont des ports USB 2 !



 Nickel.

Mais ces ports sont sur les nouveaux claviers aussi?  

Chez moi, je suis encore en USB 1 (clavier & ordinateur). :rateau:


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est la grand attrait du nouveau clavier, en plus du retour du positionnement &#224; gauche et &#224; droite, comme sur les (tr&#232;s anciens) claviers Apple. Alors que sur le clavier blanc qu'il remplace, les prises USB sont de part et d'autre du c&#226;ble de branchement du clavier, ce qui est moins pratique je trouve.

Il faut juste se faire au nouveau positionnement des raccourcis mais &#231;a je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit


----------



## ficelle (24 Août 2007)

la qualité de l'écran du 20 est catastrophique.
je n'ai jamais vu une telle variation de couleur en changeant d'angle de vue... si je me met debout face à celui ci en le regardant de haut, le orange de macgé vire au vert.
coté uniformité du retro-eclairage, c'est bien 30% plus clair dans la partie inférieure.
c'est dommage car la machine semble plutôt aboutie... mais pour l'instant, ça va être retour à l'envoyeur, car je ne me vois pas calibrer une image sur cette bouse...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Août 2007)

J'ai trouve le 24" beaucoup plus lumineux que le 20" . Pourquoi exactement ?


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Août 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran du 20 est catastrophique.
> je n'ai jamais vu une telle variation de couleur en changeant d'angle de vue... si je me met debout face &#224; celui ci en le regardant de haut, le orange de macg&#233; vire au vert.
> cot&#233; uniformit&#233; du retro-eclairage, c'est bien 30&#37; plus clair dans la partie inf&#233;rieure.
> c'est dommage car la machine semble plut&#244;t aboutie... mais pour l'instant, &#231;a va &#234;tre retour &#224; l'envoyeur, car je ne me vois pas calibrer une image sur cette bouse...



A ce point ???? Vu que tu dis &#231;a , je suppose que tu l'as devant toi...


Tu es tr&#232;s difficile ou alors y'a vriament un probl&#232;me ? Je suis un peu graphiste et si les couleurs se d&#233;teriorent &#224; chaque angle de vue c'est chaud. Apr&#232;s bien sur je fais pas de photoshop en le regardant par en haut. Mais &#231;a peut &#234;tre g&#234;nant que les couleurs changent sleon l'angle 


D'autres avis des utilisateurs de 20" ??


----------



## lebarron (24 Août 2007)

lebarron a dit:


> je crois que mon "tournesol" va être remplacé plus vite que prévu par un magnifique 24 pouces



Achat manqué, tout le stock de la Fnac Grenette de Grenoble vendu en 2 jours, 20 machines je crois. Je vais attendre quelques jours pour utiliser mes 6% de remise.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Je découvre à l'instant en rentrant de vacances cet imac. Toujours cette horrible bande en bas de l'écran, et maintenant un cadre noir ! J'attends de le voir en magazin pour juger, mais à priori dans quelques années ça me semblera horrible.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

iPantoufle on disait la même chose le 7 Août quand on l'a vu et finalement, la majorité de le trouve très beau  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je découvre à l'instant en rentrant de vacances cet imac. Toujours cette horrible bande en bas de l'écran, et maintenant un cadre noir ! J'attends de le voir en magazin pour juger, mais à priori dans quelques années ça me semblera horrible.



Moi, j'adore.


----------



## huexley (25 Août 2007)

Cette souris elle jure tellement


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Cette souris elle jure tellement


Moi je l'aime bien. 
J'ai remballé ma version Bluethoot, bcp plus lourde et donc pas idéale pour mes poignets délicats.


----------



## trevise (27 Août 2007)

Donc Foguenne est gaucher, aime les voitures de sport et le minimalisme dans la d&#233;co


----------



## Claude number X (27 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi je l'aime bien.
> J'ai remballé ma version Bluethoot, bcp plus lourde et donc pas idéale pour mes poignets délicats.



Même problème avant, maintenant je n'y place plus qu'une pile, l'autonomie reste correcte et la manipulation est meilleure.

Bon sinon sans être un gros gamer je regrette un peu les qualités graphiques.
Ca plus l'écran glossy me conforte dans le choix de mon 24" acheté en décembre dernier.
Par contre, le nouveau clavier m'à l'air très sympa, enfin plus besoin de se tordre le coup en allant fouiller derrière pour les clefs USB et si la frappe est similaire au MacBook, ca devrait être agréable. Je dois prendre une dizaine de 20" pour le boulot. Je testerai un peu tout ça mais ce nouveau clavier trônera sûrement très bientôt sur mon bureau. Je le trouve même plus assorti à l'ancienne gamme qu'à la dernière.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Donc Foguenne est gaucher, aime les voitures de sport et le minimalisme dans la déco



Non, droitier, mais l'abus d'une souris minuscule pour ordinateur portable ma bousillé le poignet droit. 
Depuis, je suis ambidextre de la souris.


----------



## iota (27 Août 2007)

Salut.



Foguenne a dit:


> Non, droitier, mais l'abus d'une souris minuscule pour ordinateur portable ma bousillé le poignet droit.


Faut pas être si modeste, je suis certain qu'elle n'est pas si minuscule que ça   

@+
iota


----------



## Stargazer (27 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Depuis, je suis ambidextre de la souris.




Ca doit &#234;tre super pratique pour les longues nuits en solitaire &#231;a !


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Août 2007)

ENORME Iota trop bon ta blague  , je ne peux pas te donner de coup de boule mais le coeur y est  :love:


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, droitier, mais l'abus d'une souris minuscule pour ordinateur portable ma bousill&#233; le poignet droit.
> Depuis, je suis ambidextre de la souris.


Et puis c'est bien connu, "les maladresses de la main gauche ne sont pas sans rappeler celles d'une main &#233;trang&#232;re"


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2007)

Je ne suis pas modérateur de ce thread mais j'ai l'impression qu'on s'éloigne du sujet.    :love:


----------



## trevise (28 Août 2007)

Désolé d'avoir embarqué tout le monde dans des digressions tellement éloignées du sujet que tiens, voilà que je me rappelle plus de quoi on causait .


----------



## trevise (28 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> ENORME Iota trop bon ta blague  , je ne peux pas te donner de coup de boule mais le coeur y est  :love:



Moi je peux, alors je le fais pour deux 

Edit : ah zut, peux pas non plus.


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est vrai que les discussions sur ce topic commencent à devenir un peu branlantes. 

Il faudrait mieux en revenir sur vos avis sur le nouvel iMac...


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai que les discussions sur ce topic commencent à devenir un peu branlantes.
> 
> Il faudrait mieux en revenir sur vos avis sur le nouvel iMac...



Celui de Sony ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2007)

Qu'il est moche d'ailleurs le iMac killer de Sony. Trop carr&#233;. Il est regardable de devant mais pas de cot&#233; ni de derri&#232;re


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

C'est vrai, alors que moi mon imac, je passe mon temps à le regarder de derrière... :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2007)

Quand tu as des clients, ou lors de conf&#233;rence ou en salle de classe, c'est mieux d'avoir un dos plut&#244;t agr&#233;able a l'oeil. la, &#231;a fait boite


----------



## trevise (28 Août 2007)

Pour avoir vu en vrai le nouvel Imac, effectivement il est beaucoup plus beau qu'en photo. Mais j'ai surtout été bluffé par le nouveau clavier, qui est vraiment très impressionnant en vrai.


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Celui de Sony ?



Quelle horreur ! 

On dirait un écran collé à un double vitrage...  :rateau:


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

Un dernier test, très défavorable à la CG de l'iMac de base.
http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html


----------



## iota (29 Août 2007)

Salut,

pour les joueurs, il y aura bient&#244;t une Geforce 8600 en option 

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour les joueurs, il y aura bientôt une Geforce 8600 en option
> 
> ...



Ah ? C'est sûr, ça ? Tu as vu ça où ? 

La même que sur les MBP, et disponible en option sur tous les modèles d'iMac ?


----------



## iota (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ? C'est s&#251;r, &#231;a ? Tu as vu &#231;a o&#249; ?


La carte est r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;e dans les documents envoy&#233;s par Apple aux centre de SAV habilit&#233; &#224; r&#233;parer les machines Apple (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

Mouais, ça reste quand même un peu vague, comme info.


Sinon, vous avez lu ça ?  
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-08-29/#14856

(oui, je sais, c'est MacBidouille... )


----------



## pim (29 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est un tr&#232;s bon article de MacBidouille. Comme d'habitude ils sont tout &#224; la fois emball&#233;s par la machine et tr&#232;s tr&#232;s alarm&#233;s face &#224; d'&#233;ventuels hypoth&#233;tiques probl&#232;mes. C'est leur style, on ne va pas leur enlever 

Pour r&#233;sumer il faut du mat&#233;riel de vitrier pour d&#233;monter cet iMac, et il ne faut pas laisser de traces derri&#232;re le verre. Bof bof, rien de bien terrible, c'est pas plus difficile que de d&#233;monter certaines montres, pas de quoi en faire... une pendule ! 

Sinon je suis &#233;pat&#233; par le fait que l'&#233;cran soit maintenu par 14 aimants, c'est vraiment un chef d'&#339;uvre cet iMac. Ils ne vont pas pouvoir utiliser cet iMac au CERN, si d&#232;s qu'ils lancent une exp&#233;rience tous les &#233;crans se cassent la gu****    avec tous les aimants supraconducteurs qu'il y a dans le LHC


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2007)

Et avec tous ces aimants, personne n'a encore trouvé un endroit où coller la télécommande ?


----------



## pim (29 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et avec tous ces aimants, personne n'a encore trouv&#233; un endroit o&#249; coller la t&#233;l&#233;commande ?



C'est une l&#233;gende urbaine cette histoire de t&#233;l&#233;commande qui se collerait quelque part. Je pense qu'ils se sont rendus compte chez Apple que les utilisateurs de l'ancien iMac ne collaient jamais leur t&#233;l&#233;commande sur l'emplacement r&#233;serv&#233;, ils ont donc abandonn&#233; cette fonction 

En tout cas c'est pas la peine de me raconter que la t&#233;l&#233;commande va sur le pied, car non seulement c'est un emplacement stupide, mais le pied est en aluminium, un m&#233;tal non ferromagn&#233;tique, qui ne peut pas &#234;tre aimant&#233;


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Août 2007)

Dommage car justement j'aurais  bien voulu la mettre sur la droite je trouve que ca fait classe et pas désordre...


Alors que la sur le bureau T__T


----------



## divoli (30 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour résumer il faut du matériel de vitrier pour démonter cet iMac, et il ne faut pas laisser de traces derrière le verre. Bof bof, rien de bien terrible, c'est pas plus difficile que de démonter certaines montres, pas de quoi en faire... une pendule !



J'adore les résumés à la sauce Pim. 

Mais c'est vrai que certains articles de MacBid. peuvent être un tantinet alarmistes; à lire donc avec un certain recul....


----------



## samoussa (30 Août 2007)

Y'a un test du 24" 2,8 chez Blogeeck. 
pour la zapette, moi je la pose sur le pied. &#231;a fait pas "d&#233;sordre" et je sais o&#249; elle est


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Août 2007)

Ca y ets aujourd'hui je vais chercher la b&#234;te , un 20" 2,4GHZ finalement ^^ :love: :love: :love:, oh yeah, je vous dirais mes impressions dans la soir&#233;e ^^.

J'esp&#232;re n'avoir aucun soucis :s, je touche du bois 



A ce soir


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> les utilisateurs de l'ancien iMac ne collaient jamais leur télécommande sur l'emplacement réservé, ils ont donc abandonné cette fonction



Moi, je la colle toujours a droite de l'écran comme Apple l'a conçu. C'est nul que cette fonction ai disparue  je ne savais pas


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2007)

finalement, le mini core duo du salon continu sa carri&#232;re de media center, et l'imac est parti &#224; la cave.....








et c'est ce bon vieux 23 ADC qui est le ma&#238;tre 


j'aime bien le rendu par ARD....


----------



## huexley (31 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je la colle toujours a droite de l'écran comme Apple l'a conçu. C'est nul que cette fonction ai disparue  je ne savais pas


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

A lyon cet iMac est visible un peu partout maintenant.

C'est d'ailleurs tr&#232;s pratique car avant d'aller faire du shopping, j'ai pu me recoiffer &#224; la Fnac gr&#226;ce &#224; ce miroir 20" dans lequel on distinguait la BO de ratatouille ...    

Heureusement il y avait un 20" blanc pour voir les pubs switch en Fran&#231;ais, ce qui faisait bien rire pas mal de gens (merci au vendeur de la Fnac qui a fait &#231;a). J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a vraiment sympa. Du coup il n'y avait quasi pas de gens qui s'int&#233;ressait au nouveau mod&#232;le ...


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> A lyon cet iMac est visible un peu partout maintenant.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs très pratique car avant d'aller faire du shopping, j'ai pu me recoiffer à la Fnac grâce à ce miroir 20" dans lequel on distinguait la BO de ratatouille ...
> 
> Heureusement il y avait un 20" blanc pour voir les pubs switch en Français, ce qui faisait bien rire pas mal de gens (merci au vendeur de la Fnac qui a fait ça). J'ai trouvé ça vraiment sympa. Du coup il n'y avait quasi pas de gens qui s'intéressait au nouveau modèle ...



remarque hautement enrichissante 
A croire que les lyonnais ne sont pas comme les autres, car par chez moi c'est marrant mais c'est l'inverse


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> ...
> En tout cas c'est pas la peine de me raconter que la télécommande va sur le pied, car non seulement c'est un emplacement stupide, mais le pied est en aluminium, un métal non ferromagnétique, qui ne peut pas être aimanté


 

Ils ont bien réussi à fixer la dalle de verre avec des aimants!  
Ils sont forts chez Apple, non?


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> remarque hautement enrichissante
> A croire que les lyonnais ne sont pas comme les autres, car par chez moi c'est marrant mais c'est l'inverse



Je n'y suis resté que 10 minutes (c'est celle de la Part-Dieu), et je suppose que ce n'est pas toujours comme ça. Mais c'est amusant à voir quand même


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'y suis rest&#233; que 10 minutes (c'est celle de la Part-Dieu), et je suppose que ce n'est pas toujours comme &#231;a. Mais c'est amusant &#224; voir quand m&#234;me




Toi, tu es un vieux ronchon.   
Un vieux ronchon sympathique mais vieux ronchon quand m&#234;me. 

(&#233;videment que dans un magasin sur-&#233;clair&#233; ce n'est pas top, mais je t'assure que chez moi, c'est top.  )






Par contre; j'ai des reflets sur mon bureau.


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Toi, tu es un vieux ronchon.
> Un vieux ronchon sympathique mais vieux ronchon quand même.
> 
> (évidement que dans un magasin sur-éclairé ce n'est pas top, mais je t'assure que chez moi, c'est top.  )
> Par contre; j'ai des reflets sur mon bureau.



+1 

Foguenne comme moi l'utilisons tous les jours il me semble


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> +1
> 
> Foguenne comme moi l'utilisons tous les jours il me semble



Oui mais les vrai experts eux, savent que c'est à la Fnac qu'on juge de la qualité d'une dalle.


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Toi, tu es un vieux ronchon.
> Un vieux ronchon sympathique mais vieux ronchon quand même.
> 
> (évidement que dans un magasin sur-éclairé ce n'est pas top, mais je t'assure que chez moi, c'est top.  )
> ...



Apparemment y a un apéro de prévu chez Foguenne pour aller voir ça 

Ceci dit je ne ronchonnais, je décrivais une situation cocasse.


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui mais les vrai experts eux, savent que c'est à la Fnac qu'on juge de la qualité d'une dalle.



oui; et puis la qualité des HP (pas terribles, on entend rien )



melaure a dit:


> Apparemment y a un apéro de prévu chez Foguenne pour aller voir ça
> 
> Ceci dit je ne ronchonnais, je décrivais une situation cocasse.



Tatata...tu ronchonnais, on t'a bien vu :love::love:


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> A lyon cet iMac est visible un peu partout maintenant.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs très pratique car avant d'aller faire du shopping, j'ai pu me recoiffer à la Fnac grâce à ce miroir 20" dans lequel on distinguait la BO de ratatouille ...
> 
> Heureusement il y avait un 20" blanc pour voir les pubs switch en Français, ce qui faisait bien rire pas mal de gens (merci au vendeur de la Fnac qui a fait ça). J'ai trouvé ça vraiment sympa. Du coup il n'y avait quasi pas de gens qui s'intéressait au nouveau modèle ...



Je suis allé chez un revendeur aujourd'hui, par curiosité, et je n'ai pas trouvé qu'il brillait tant que ça. Il m'a fait bonne impression. 

Pour le reste, si je me déplace, c'est pour pouvoir l'essayer (ce que j'ai fait cet après-midi), pas pour me taper ratatouille ou les spots débiles des 2 lourdingues, là...


----------



## le baron du 31 (31 Août 2007)

cela s'adresse a tout ceux qui critquent apple pour son imac qui ressemble trop au pc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cet article date de 1984 et quelques.


----------



## ambrine (6 Septembre 2007)

Je suis all&#233; &#224; la Fnac de N&#238;mes pour voir de mes yeux 

La b&#234;te est magnifique, je parle du 24", l'&#233;cran est haut de gamme, alors je suis sur mon iMac G5 et je trouve maintenant mon &#233;cran granuleux:rateau:   

La finition est irr&#233;prochable, le clavier est vraiment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able!

Je ne sais pas comment il est possible de critiquer n&#233;gativement cette machine, j'en suis vraiment remu&#233;, j'ai eu la m&#234;me sensation qu'&#224; la r&#233;ception de mon G5 en mai 2005.

Celui-ci va durer encore 2/3 ans, mais pour ceux qui doivent renouveler maintenant, j'suis heureux pour eux:love: :love: :love:


----------



## oso (8 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

pourquoi les nouveaux IMAC n'ont pas la nouvelle architecture intel ? C'est un peu dommage, car elle est sortie il y a quelques mois déjà.

De plus,il n'a pas leopard, qui sortira en octobre....

Que vallent les dalles LCD de ces nouveaux mac ?

Merci.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (8 Septembre 2007)

oso a dit:


> pourquoi les nouveaux IMAC n'ont pas la nouvelle architecture intel ? C'est un peu dommage, car elle est sortie il y a quelques mois d&#233;j&#224;.


Mais ils l'ont il me semble. (Je confirme, ils l'ont)



oso a dit:


> De plus,il n'a pas leopard, qui sortira en octobre....


Heu tu r&#233;ponds tout seul &#224; ta question


----------



## clochelune (10 Septembre 2007)

"Toute la gamme macintosh disponible en 5 couleurs !" (supermoquette!)

ah j'aurais ador&#233; (commes les iMac framboise, myrtille, pommes, citron ou la couleur des iPod nano...

mais bon, c'est le design de l'iPhone (tout comme le nouvel iPod touch)

enfin, j'avoue pour pour l'iMac, son design me s&#233;duit beaucoup au final car il me rappelle les apple cinema display que j'adore!

du coup, je pense offrir un grand fr&#232;re &#224; mon MacBook rev C, mais j'attends la revB du nouvel iMac...

je prendrai L&#233;opard en premier, pour mon MacBook, car l&#224; je suis trop impatiente, pas d&#232;s sa sortie mais vers janvier... j'en profiterai sans doute pour changer en m&#234;me temps le DD interne (des 80 Go actuels le pousser &#224; 160 Go...)

et un ti iPod classique avec tout &#231;a, peut-&#234;tre pour mon no&#235;l!


----------



## lebarron (17 Septembre 2007)

Voilà j'ai fait l'achat du 24".
Le plus frappant c'est le silence, après l'écran (magnifique), ensuite le clavier.
Mon tournesol a pris un coup de vieux en dix minutes, le temps du déballage du nouveau.
Je voulais au départ un 20", pensant qu'un 24" serait trop grand, finalement ayant les moyens d'acheter plus grand, j'ai sauté le pas. 
Non il n'est pas trop grand, quel confort d'avoir la possibilité de mettre cote à cote deux pages word, ou feuille exel taille xxl, et photoshop avec les palettes bien ranger et visible. Ok il y a des reflets, d'autant plus que je suis sous des velux, mais au bout de quelques minutes je n'y fait plus cas, les + l'emportent sur ce désagrément.

Un détail me trouble, auparavant mes disques externes branchés en FW400 s'allumaient et s'éteignaient en même temps que l'ordi, ce n'est plus le cas en FW800. Est ce normal?
Sinon c'est le pied.


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



lebarron a dit:


> Un détail me trouble, auparavant mes disques externes branchés en FW400 s'allumaient et s'éteignaient en même temps que l'ordi, ce n'est plus le cas en FW800. Est ce normal?


Tu as quoi comme disque externe, un MyBook ?
Si oui, il y a un programme à installer qui permet d'éteindre le disque à l'extinction du Mac.

@+
iota


----------



## lebarron (17 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tu as quoi comme disque externe, un MyBook ?
> Si oui, il y a un programme à installer qui permet d'éteindre le disque à l'extinction du Mac.
> ...



J'ai un LaCie en DD et un graveur LaCie également...


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2007)

Personne ne parle des dalles de ces nouveaux iMacs, et entre autre de celle du 20" qui serait une dalle TN (donc en 18 bits réel et 24 bits émulés pour les 16 millions de couleurs) ?

Qui a les deux pour comparer les rendus ?


----------



## Bones (18 Septembre 2007)

Personne ne parle non plus de la gamme Pro immobile ( à tous les sens du terme ) qui est la même depuis 13 mois : une première en informatique .
Pas mal pour un ordi censé être évolutif !!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Personne ne parle non plus de la gamme Pro immobile ( à tous les sens du terme ) qui est la même depuis 13 mois : une première en informatique .
> Pas mal pour un ordi censé être évolutif !!!


 
Ah ben ça c'est parce que c'est pas le bon sujet.


----------

